# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Novembro 2011



## Duarte Sousa (1 Nov 2011 às 00:22)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Geiras (1 Nov 2011 às 00:44)

Boas

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0h: *1.0mm*

E continua a chover com 16.6ºC


----------



## geoair.pt (1 Nov 2011 às 08:17)

10.7ºC 
97% HR
1016.0mb
0.0mm desde as 00h
Vento nulo nos ultimos minuots e rajada de 9.7km/h às 00.14h


----------



## miguel (1 Nov 2011 às 09:29)

Boas

Mínima de 14,9ºC

Precipitação desde as 0h de 2,0mm

Agora céu encoberto 16,6ºC,86%Hr, 1015,9hpa e vento nulo


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Nov 2011 às 10:22)

Bom dia !!

Já a reportar da nova localização.

Ontem á noite choveu bem, acumulados 3,6mm com a estação PCE.

Ficou tudo enlameado..

Por agora, céu encoberto.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Nov 2011 às 10:39)

Bom dia

Céu muito nublado por _stratus fractus_ e _stratus opacus_, (~)19.0ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Nov 2011 às 11:08)

Acumulados 0,6 mm hoje até ao momento.

Céu muito nublado e 18,3 ºC.

Vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Geiras (1 Nov 2011 às 11:48)

Precipitação acumulada hoje é de 1.5mm.


----------



## cornudo (1 Nov 2011 às 12:49)

por aqui ceu muito nublado
temp-19graus


----------



## criz0r (1 Nov 2011 às 13:52)

Bom dia! Por aqui o dia decorre calmo apesar da ameaça da Chuva, o Céu apresenta-se muito nublado maioritariamente por nuvens média/altas e o vento é fraco de SW. Temperatura na casa dos 19,8ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Nov 2011 às 18:10)

Boas.

Agora céu parcialmente nublado, (~)17.0ºC.


----------



## F_R (1 Nov 2011 às 19:34)

Máxima 19.1ºC

Agora 16.4ºC


----------



## Geiras (1 Nov 2011 às 20:39)

Máxima de 20.0ºC.


----------



## miguel (1 Nov 2011 às 20:44)

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

*19,5ºC*
*14,9ºC*

Rajada máxima:*26km/h*

Agora estão 16,0ºC, 73%Hr, 1013,2hpa e vento nulo


----------



## GonçaloMPB (1 Nov 2011 às 20:52)

Pessoal como tem estado/estão as coisas por Setúbal agora??

Vou agora para aí e gostava de saber.

Se chove e está vento, vou pela A6/A2, se está razoável, vou pela nacional.

É que se o tempo está mau, há muita água alagada na nacional, há muitos ramos e raízes pela estrada e torna-se desconfortável.


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Nov 2011 às 20:54)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Pessoal como tem estado/estão as coisas por Setúbal agora??
> 
> Vou agora para aí e gostava de saber.
> 
> ...



Por estes lados tudo calmo, apenas céu encoberto e frescote..


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Nov 2011 às 23:08)

Boa noite.

Está uma sensação de frio, embora a temperatura ronde os (~)14.0ºC, céu nublado por nuvens finas e altas.


----------



## c.bernardino (1 Nov 2011 às 23:45)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Está uma sensação de frio, embora a temperatura ronde os (~)14.0ºC, céu nublado por nuvens finas e altas.



vizinho,

estão 12.3ºC e uma humidade de 93%. A sensação é desagradável, eu sei.


----------



## Lousano (1 Nov 2011 às 23:47)

O dia foi de céu encoberto e vento fraco.

Tmax: 17,9ºC

Tmin: 11,6ºC

Tactual: 15,3ºC (Temperatura a aumentar desde as 23H07 - 12,7ºC)


----------



## GonçaloMPB (1 Nov 2011 às 23:49)

Já cheguei, acabei por vir pela nacional.

Fez-se muito bem a viagem.

Em Setúbal está bastante agradável e o céu até parece limpo.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Nov 2011 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 18,3ºC

Mín - 14,4ºC


----------



## Nuno_1010 (2 Nov 2011 às 01:31)

Por Peniche já está a ficar vento


----------



## Lousano (2 Nov 2011 às 07:08)

Bom dia.

Por aqui o céu encontra-se encoberto e o vento forte.

Tactual: 17,9ºC

Raj. max: 80,9km/h


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Nov 2011 às 07:23)

Bom dia

Por aqui céu encoberto, rajadas fortes e já (~)19.0ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Nov 2011 às 07:42)

Já chove
A temperatura desceu, (~)18.0ºC.


----------



## Geiras (2 Nov 2011 às 08:23)

Bom dia!

Por aqui sigo com 19.3ºC e vento moderado de S/SW com uma rajada máxima registada até ao momento de 36km/h.
A davis mais a cima registou um máximo de 40km/h.


----------



## ct5iul (2 Nov 2011 às 08:30)

Bom Dia

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Rajada Maxima 47.9 km/h ás 06:51

Temp actual 18.2ºC 08:25
Pressão: 1005.1Hpa 08:25
Intensidade do Vento: 27.2 km/h 08:25
Escala de Beaufort : 4
Direcção do Vento:SE 
Temperatura do vento: 17.8ºC 08:25
Humidade Relativa:85% 08:25
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.5 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 1.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 baixo 08:25
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste momento vento moderado de SE chuva fraca

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Nov 2011 às 08:54)

Bom dia!
Chuva moderada é como segue o tempo por aqui, com 18.8ºC e vento moderado com rajadas.
Ontem acumulei 1mm, hoje também já estreei o penico com 1mm, mas rapidamente vai aumentar...


----------



## Geiras (2 Nov 2011 às 08:54)

Neste momento chuva moderada a forte acompanhada de vento forte com uma rajada máxima de *47.5km/h* atingida há pouco.

2mm.


----------



## ct5iul (2 Nov 2011 às 09:01)

Ouvi agora nas noticias que caiu uma grande arvore na zona da Arrabida (Porto)


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Nov 2011 às 09:08)

Chove forte, acumulados 5,1mm.


----------



## miguel (2 Nov 2011 às 09:30)

Boas

Em Setúbal a frente ainda não chegou mais uma hora e está aqui! nem tanto!

Mínima de 15,7ºC

Agora 18,7ºC, 93%Hr, 1003,9hoa e vento moderado com rajadas a máxima até agora de 59,5km/h

Precipitação 2,0mm


----------



## AnDré (2 Nov 2011 às 09:36)

Em Odivelas, chuva e vento moderado a forte de sul.

A estação de Caneças segue com 6,8mm acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## F_R (2 Nov 2011 às 09:41)

Bom dia

Chove bem neste momento
Acumulou 2.2mm até agora

Estão 17.7ºC


----------



## fsl (2 Nov 2011 às 09:42)

Em Oeiras , a Frente está a passar agora :

Condições actuais   (actualizado às 02-11-11 9:39) 
Temperatura: 18.7°C Wind chill: 17.9°C Humidade: 94%  Ponto Condensação: 17.7°C  
Pressão: 1004.0 hPa Vento: 8.0 km/hr  SW  Precipitação: 20.4 mm/hr Precipitação hoje: 5.8 mm


----------



## fsl (2 Nov 2011 às 09:44)

Agora Rain Rate 142mm/h


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Nov 2011 às 09:45)

Está a desabar o céu 

Rate acima dos 100 m/hr há mais de 5 minutos, levo já 12,0 mm.

Vento fraco.


----------



## Lousano (2 Nov 2011 às 09:47)

O vento diminuiu de intensidade e chove moderadamente.

Precip: 3,6mm


----------



## Dead Cowboy (2 Nov 2011 às 09:49)

Estou neste momento no Monte de Caparica com a frente mesmo em cima. Chove tanto que parece que está nevoeiro cerrado. Vento forte de S/SW.


----------



## fsl (2 Nov 2011 às 09:52)

Em Oeiras , cairam 5.0mm em 10 min. Agora já abrandou :

Condições actuais   (actualizado às 02-11-11 9:49) 
Temperatura: 18.5°C Wind chill: 18.5°C Humidade: 94%  Ponto Condensação: 17.5°C  
Pressão: 1003.6 hPa Vento: 8.0 km/hr  SSW  Precipitação: 4.2 mm/hr Precipitação hoje: 10.8 mm


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Nov 2011 às 09:56)

Mário Barros disse:


> Rate acima dos 100 m/hr há mais de 5 minutos, levo já 12,0 mm.



Já acalmou, rendeu até ao momento 16,8 mm.


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Nov 2011 às 09:58)

Belíssima cortina de chuva, neste momento...

Com trovoada!!


----------



## AnDré (2 Nov 2011 às 10:03)

Se choveu tanto na cidade de Odivelas, como choveu aqui, haverá certamente problemas na cidade.

Neste momento corre toda esta água pela estrada abaixo. 





(Estrada de 3 faixas praticamente reduzida a uma, passeio submerso). 

Desta vez, a estação de Caneças ficou à margem da chuva que acabou por ser mais intensa aqui.
Caneças segue com 14,6mm acumulados.


----------



## jotasetubal (2 Nov 2011 às 10:04)

Ouve-se trovejar em Setúbal.

Alguma chuva e rajadas de vento a chegar aos 64 km/h (miguel)


----------



## vitamos (2 Nov 2011 às 10:09)

Verdadeiro temporal que se abateu em Coimbra, segundos depois de um sonoro trovão se ter ouvido.

Vai chovendo, mas a situação acalmou.


----------



## dASk (2 Nov 2011 às 10:09)

que temporal brutal que esta! acordei agora com a trovoada, vento e chuva, ambos fortíssimos. Isto não ta a chegar mais cedo que o previsto? n sei se chega a hora de almoço..


----------



## Aurélio (2 Nov 2011 às 10:12)

De acordo com os ultimos dados é a precisamente a zona centro a ser mais fustigada, portanto é nessa zona que será mais densa e provavelmente de maior duração ....

Aqui na zona sul, parece  ser excessiva estreita o que presumo que demore para aí cerca de 1/2 hora a passar isto para além do GFS ter cortado em 2/3 a precipitação prevista.

Sinceramente parece-me que o pós frontal poderá ser bem mais interessante do que esta frente propriamente dita !!


----------



## jotasetubal (2 Nov 2011 às 10:17)

Chove à séria em Setúbal
As rajadas de vento continuam nos 60 km/h


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Nov 2011 às 10:18)

dASk disse:


> que temporal brutal que esta! acordei agora com a trovoada, vento e chuva, ambos fortíssimos. Isto não ta a chegar mais cedo que o previsto? n sei se chega a hora de almoço..



Não, está dentro do horário previsto.


----------



## AnDré (2 Nov 2011 às 10:18)

dASk disse:


> que temporal brutal que esta! acordei agora com a trovoada, vento e chuva, ambos fortíssimos. Isto não ta a chegar mais cedo que o previsto? n sei se chega a hora de almoço..



O pico da precipitação não estava previsto para a hora de almoço, mas até à hora de almoço.
O GFS, por exemplo, mostra muita precipitação na carta que diz 12h. No entanto essa precipitação prevista, refere-se às 6h que antecedem as 12h. Da mesma forma, nos meteogramas vê-se que a precipitação máxima acumulada seria no período entre as 9h e as 12h.

Ou seja, a frente está a atravessar o território no timing previsto.


----------



## HotSpot (2 Nov 2011 às 10:20)

12,0 mm acumulados e uma rajada máxima de 72,4 km/h


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Nov 2011 às 10:26)

Aqui o céu azul já lá vem, o que trará ? 

18,2 mm até ao momento.


----------



## fsl (2 Nov 2011 às 10:27)

Acentuada descida da TEMP.


----------



## Aurélio (2 Nov 2011 às 10:37)

Bom parece que na zona lisboa a frente durou cerca de uma hora, tem sido registado precipitação na ordem dos 12 a 18 mm, o que está algo de acordo com os modelos.
Já não deve tardar muito até chegar aqui .... a dita frente !!


----------



## tiagof (2 Nov 2011 às 10:39)

Estou na zona de Alcântara e isto parece um rio autentico.
Só se ouve as sirenes dos carros de emergência.
Alguém sabe como vai ser o cenário nas próximas horas?
É que tenho de levar o meu avô ao médico e era bom que não fosse durante uma chuvada.
Obrigado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Nov 2011 às 10:42)

Acumulados 20,0 mm desde as 0h.

Continua a chover moderadamente, por vezes forte.


----------



## criz0r (2 Nov 2011 às 10:51)

Bom dia, por aqui depois de 3 picos de precipitação forte durante o início da manha continua a chover agora de forma moderada e o vento persiste moderado a forte de SW/W com rajadas. Temperatura nos 15,9ºC e em queda livre.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Nov 2011 às 11:09)

Hoje aqui o céu tá roto, já levo 20,0 mm, o céu está a ficar negro de novo.

15,4ºC e vento moderado a forte de sul.


----------



## zejorge (2 Nov 2011 às 11:13)

Bom dia

Aqui por Constância chove com bastante intensidade, tendo acumulado *9,8* mm.
O vento sopra forte de SE *21* kmh tendo a rajada máxima sido de *48,2 *kmh.
A pressão situa-se nos *1001,2* hpa, com tendência para descer.


----------



## miguel (2 Nov 2011 às 11:19)

Em Setúbal a frente deixou 13,0mm e uma rajada máxima de 64,4km/h 

Venha agora o pôs frontal que promete


----------



## AnDré (2 Nov 2011 às 11:28)

Volta a chover de forma moderada em Odivelas.
Vento moderado de SSO.

Precipitação acumulada das 9h às 10h na região centro:


----------



## miguel (2 Nov 2011 às 11:28)

Grande chuvada agora


----------



## criz0r (2 Nov 2011 às 11:32)

Panorama há poucos minutos:


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Nov 2011 às 11:37)

Por aqui, 17.4mm, e está o céu a clarear... venha então o pós-frontal...


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Nov 2011 às 11:39)

*Forte chuva provoca inundações no Metro de Lisboa*


> A forte chuva sentida nas últimas horas provocou algumas inundações na estações do Metro de Lisboa mas não obrigou ao encerramento  de estações, disse à agência Lusa fonte da empresa.
> 
> "Não há situações graves que obriguem ao encerramento de estações.  Estão neste momento a decorrer operações de limpeza nas estações mais afetadas",  indicou a mesma fonte.
> 
> ...


----------



## Firefigther (2 Nov 2011 às 12:04)

O Sol já brilha pelo Montijo, será que é para continuar ou ainda vem aí mais "borrasca"...


----------



## JoãoPT (2 Nov 2011 às 12:53)

Entre as 8h e as 11:30, choveu com períodos de forte, o suficiente para deixar muita coisa já alagada.

A frente já lá vai, agora céu muito nublado, à espera que cheguem as verdadeiras células do pós-frontal! 

Vento moderado a forte.


----------



## DaniFR (2 Nov 2011 às 12:57)

Coimbra já vai com cerca de 32mm de precipitação acumulada: 






Agora já não chove, mas o céu continua muito nublado.


----------



## F_R (2 Nov 2011 às 13:23)

Já não chove em Abrantes

Acumulou 15.0mm segundo o meteoabrantes. mas pareceu-me que houve um erro nos dados. porque depois de já ter estado perto dos 8mm, mais tarde consultei o site e estava no 2mm de novo.

Pelo IM Alvega vai com cerca de 22mm acumulados


----------



## Lousano (2 Nov 2011 às 14:15)

Acumulados 21,8mm de precipitação.

Tactual: 16,9ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Nov 2011 às 14:47)

Boas

Aqui começou a chover por volta das 07h40 e parou perto das 11h40, e o "grosso da coisa" penso que foi das 09h30 às 10h00.

Por agora céu encoberto com algumas abertas, (~)21.5ºC.


----------



## fhff (2 Nov 2011 às 14:53)

Aqui por Colares, acumulei 16 mm até às 14:00.


----------



## Firefigther (2 Nov 2011 às 15:31)

Chove torrencialmente aqui no Montijo


----------



## Lightning (2 Nov 2011 às 15:43)

Boa tarde.

Perto das 15h abateu-se um aguaceiro *forte* e incrivelmente persistente (houve momentos em que mais parecia um pára-arranca ), tendo durado mais de 10 minutos, e só nesse aguaceiro o acumulado foi de 12,6 mm. 

Rain rate máximo registado de 90,9 mm/hora.

A precipitação total do dia, até agora, vai em 30,5 mm. 

O vento tem-se mantido moderado com rajadas.


----------



## Geiras (2 Nov 2011 às 17:18)

Desde Abril que não ouvia um bom trovão 

Por volta das 10h choveu de forma muito intensa, acompanhada de trovoada e vento forte. Na estrada os carros tiveram de parar pois a visibilidade era bastante reduzida.

Tenho um acumulado de *20.0mm*


----------



## PacificMoon (2 Nov 2011 às 17:24)

Chove torrencialmente por Sintra, zona do Cabriz  Há mais de 10 minutos que não pára. Tem momentos que parece acalmar, depois vem ainda com mais força.


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Nov 2011 às 17:26)

Muita chuva a que te caido por aqui. 31.5mm para já..


----------



## miguel (2 Nov 2011 às 17:26)

Aqui o acumulado vai em 18,4mm e uma rajada máxima de 66km/h...foi isto que deixou a frente a meio da manha

De tarde nem um aguaceiro tive esperava mais deste pôs frontal! deve chegar aqui alguma coisa dentro de umas duas horas


----------



## Lightning (2 Nov 2011 às 17:27)

PacificMoon disse:


> Chove torrencialmente por Sintra, zona do Cabriz  Há mais de 10 minutos que não pára. Tem momentos que parece acalmar, depois vem ainda com mais força.



Era exactamente isso que eu ia perguntar a alguém da tua zona.. Porque vendo o radar do IM a coisa está forte.


----------



## fhff (2 Nov 2011 às 17:30)

Posso confirmar. Aqui por Colares, começou por voltas 16:50 e só parou há coisa de 10 minutos. Chuva muito intensa. Não tenho forma de saber quanto, ainda. A imagem do radar às 17:10 é esclarecedora.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Nov 2011 às 17:31)

Geiras disse:


> Desde Abril que não ouvia um bom trovão



Então aqueles raios que filmaste dia 20 de Agosto não produziram trovões? Ou então...28 de Maio...?


----------



## Geiras (2 Nov 2011 às 17:32)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *20.3ºC*
Mínima: *14.3ºC*
Precipitação: *20.0mm* (a actualizar até às 0h)
Rajada máxima registada: *47.5km/h*


----------



## madmario (2 Nov 2011 às 17:33)

Depois de ver também fiquei curioso para saber como estarão as coisas em casa :


----------



## Lightning (2 Nov 2011 às 17:38)

madmario disse:


> Depois de ver também fiquei curioso para saber como estarão as coisas em casa:



Ao que parece pela imagem seguinte, das 17:20, essa célula ganhou ligeiramente mais força ao entrar em terra.


----------



## mortagua (2 Nov 2011 às 17:41)

tudo calmo e 32.3 acumulados


----------



## madmario (2 Nov 2011 às 17:42)

Pode ser que chegue aqui a Lisboa mesmo na hora do pessoal começar a sair do emprego ... o      estádio da luz vai encher para o jogo ... mas encher de água.


PS: Desculpem o offtopic


----------



## Lightning (2 Nov 2011 às 18:15)

Oxalá o que está no radar do IM chegue aqui com a força que tem ou com ainda mais força... Está bem encaminhada aquela "pequena linha de instabilidade".


----------



## Geiras (2 Nov 2011 às 18:16)

Lightning disse:


> Oxalá o que está no radar do IM chegue aqui com a força que tem ou com ainda mais força... Está bem encaminhada aquela "pequena linha de instabilidade".



E está a crescer 

Por aqui o vento já está a moderar de SW, 19.1ºC.


----------



## NfrG (2 Nov 2011 às 18:25)

Chove torrencialmente por aqui!


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Nov 2011 às 18:26)

Aqui chove moderadamente, levo já 21,6 mm.

Vento moderado a forte.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Nov 2011 às 18:28)

Chuva diluviana, por aqui, com a precipitação acumulada, hoje, a ascender aos *20,0mm*.

A temperatura desceu 1,5ºC em 2 minutos! 

15,8ºC.


----------



## Lightning (2 Nov 2011 às 18:29)

Trovoada! 

EDIT 18:36 - Aí vem ela  (a chuva) e o vento está a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## Geiras (2 Nov 2011 às 18:35)

Lightning disse:


> Trovoada!


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Nov 2011 às 18:36)

Gilmet disse:


> Chuva diluviana, por aqui, com a precipitação acumulada, hoje, a ascender aos *20,0mm*.
> 
> A temperatura desceu 1,5ºC em 2 minutos!



Igual por aqui, neste momento estou a ter a mínima, 15,2ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Nov 2011 às 18:44)

Sigo igualmente com *15,2ºC*, mínima do dia até ao momento.

Neste evento repentino, atingi os 70,3 km/h, não ultrapassando, porém, a rajada máxima de *77,3 km/h*, pelas 13:18.

Actuais 22,0 km/h de S (180º), e humidade nos 86%. Pressão nos 1002 hPa.


----------



## JoãoPT (2 Nov 2011 às 18:47)

Ouvi um trovão pelas 17:40.

Agora começa a chover, veremos se se aguenta até aqui.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Nov 2011 às 18:54)

Gilmet disse:


> Chuva diluviana, por aqui, com a precipitação acumulada, hoje, a ascender aos *20,0mm*.



Igual aqui, mas já passou


----------



## JoãoPT (2 Nov 2011 às 19:00)

Grande carga d'água que acabou de cair aqui! 

Acompanhado de vento forte.

Já acalmou, está a começar a ser interessante este pós-frontal!


EDIT: Filmei o fim da chuvada, pois tinha as pilhas a carregar, o tempo de as colocar na máquina foi o tempo da chuvada.


----------



## Geiras (2 Nov 2011 às 19:02)

JoãoPT disse:


> Grande carga d'água que acabou de cair aqui!
> 
> Acompanhado de vento forte.
> 
> ...



Por aqui já não chove desde a hora do almoço 

Sigo com 19.3ºC (temperatura a não variar muito nestas últimas horas.
Vento fraco a moderado de OSO.


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Nov 2011 às 19:03)

Por aqui chove forte.


----------



## Lightning (2 Nov 2011 às 19:07)

7,4 mm em menos de 3 minutos. 96,9 mm/hora rain rate máximo.


----------



## Lousano (2 Nov 2011 às 19:11)

A primeira fase do pós-frontal está a deslocar-se para os locais habituais (Minho e Douro Litoral / Extremadura,Ribatejo e Beira Baixa).

Por aqui céu parcialmente nublado, vento moderado/forte e 17,9ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Nov 2011 às 19:12)

Lousano disse:


> A primeira fase do pós-frontal está a deslocar-se para os locais habituais (Minho e Douro Litoral / Extremadura,Ribatejo e Beira Baixa).



Sim, só amanhã ou durante a madrugada de hoje a zona centro e sul irá ser afectada.


----------



## JoãoPT (2 Nov 2011 às 19:22)

Mais uma valente carga de água! 

Chove fraco agora com vento moderado.


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Nov 2011 às 19:24)

Está tudo inundado e o acumulado já vai nos 42mm !!!


----------



## Dead Cowboy (2 Nov 2011 às 19:31)

À chegada a Algés, há cerca de uma hora, um belo dilúvio de cerca de 10 minutos. Formação de belos lagos urbanos no meio das vias. Trânsito muito dificil. Agora tudo muito mais calmo.


----------



## F_R (2 Nov 2011 às 20:34)

Tem chovido bem desde o inicio da noite

22.4mm acumulados


----------



## telegram (2 Nov 2011 às 20:35)

O meu barómetro indica uma pressão de 996 hPa. Não me parece que seja real. Parece-me demasiado baixa.
Alguém me pode dar a indicação de como calibrar a estação e de qual será a pressão actual da Figueira da Foz.
Obrigado e desculpem o off-topic.


----------



## Lightning (2 Nov 2011 às 21:08)

telegram disse:


> O meu barómetro indica uma pressão de 996 hPa. Não me parece que seja real. Parece-me demasiado baixa.
> Alguém me pode dar a indicação de como calibrar a estação e de qual será a pressão actual da Figueira da Foz.
> Obrigado e desculpem o off-topic.



Como calibrar a tua estação não sei... Mas posso indicar-te que a pressão na tua zona nesta altura rondará os 999, 1000 hPa. Isto analisando o mapa do Wunderground e vendo as pressões que as estações mais próximas de ti têm actualmente.


----------



## Lousano (2 Nov 2011 às 21:08)

telegram disse:


> O meu barómetro indica uma pressão de 996 hPa. Não me parece que seja real. Parece-me demasiado baixa.
> Alguém me pode dar a indicação de como calibrar a estação e de qual será a pressão actual da Figueira da Foz.
> Obrigado e desculpem o off-topic.



Acredito que a minha estação esteja mais ou menos bem calibrada.

Tenho 1000,4hPa, por isso por aí deve rondar os 997/998hPa.


----------



## Geiras (2 Nov 2011 às 21:28)

Esqueçam a tentativa de calibrar pressões nesta altura!


----------



## Geiras (2 Nov 2011 às 21:38)

Por aqui o vento está a moderar com rajadas perto dos 30km/h, depois de terem andado abaixo dos 15km/h.

Sigo com 18.4ºC.


----------



## miguel (2 Nov 2011 às 21:49)

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*15,5ºC*
Máxima:*19,9ºC*

Rajada máxima:*66,0km/h*

Precipitação total:*18,4mm*


----------



## Geiras (2 Nov 2011 às 22:02)

Precipitação mensal: *21.5mm*
Precipitação anual: *619.4mm*


----------



## telegram (2 Nov 2011 às 22:11)

Lousano disse:


> Acredito que a minha estação esteja mais ou menos bem calibrada.
> 
> Tenho 1000,4hPa, por isso por aí deve rondar os 997/998hPa.



Obrigado.
Coloquei a 999 hPa. É a indicação que tenho de Monte Real, relativamente perto daqui.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Nov 2011 às 22:11)

A chuva parou de caír. Fiquei com *21,0mm* acumulados.

De momento, 16,6ºC. Mínima de *15,1ºC*, pelas 18:46.

Vento nos 20,5 km/h de SSO (202º) e pressão nos 1001 hPa.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Nov 2011 às 23:46)

Boas

Ao longo da tarde foram caindo uns aguaceiros, houve um em especial que foi um "diluviozito" por volta das 18h20-18h30

Por agora não chove e o vento sopra forte, (~)16.5ºC.


----------



## Geiras (2 Nov 2011 às 23:58)

TROVOADA!! 

Eu já tinha desligado o computador, já me ia deitar e agora começa a chover de forma moderada, a 5 minutos da meia noite a acumular ainda alguma coisa dos últimos minutos do dia. 

Desde a hora de almoço que não havia acumulação.. sigo com 20.5mm, e um trovão ao longe 

EDIT: 00:00: Chove forte e o acumulado de ontem ficou nos 21.2mm. A luz está a piscar!


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Nov 2011 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 18,3ºC

Mín - 15,0ºC

Precipitação - 22,8 mm e rate máximo de 138,8 mm/hr


----------



## Geiras (3 Nov 2011 às 00:07)

A chuva continua a cair moderadamente, acumulou 2mm nestes primeiros 5 minutos do dia!

Vento também a moderar de SW.


----------



## João Esteves (3 Nov 2011 às 00:27)

Boa Noite,

Dia com bastante chuva e vento, com pico de intensidade pelas 10h da manhã.

24,1 mm de precipitação acumulada e 53 km/h de rajada máxima.
De notar os interessantes 192.5 mm/h às 10h05 .


----------



## Geiras (3 Nov 2011 às 00:28)

Parou de chover mas irá retomar dentro de alguns minutos, e logo a seguir vem uma boa célula que deverá chegar cá dentro de pouco mais de meia hora 

Acumulado para já de 2.2mm.
16.4ºC em gradual descida.
Até amanha


----------



## miguel (3 Nov 2011 às 00:30)

chove bem em Setúbal vou com 1,4mm neste aguaceiro que ainda dura

temperatura desceu para os 16,4ºC


----------



## Lousano (3 Nov 2011 às 01:56)

Extremos de ontem:

Tmax: 18,9ºC

Tmin: 15,5ºC

Precip: 24,4mm

Pressão Min: 998,5hPa

Raj. vento Max: 80,9km/h


Neste momento não chove e estão 16,6ºC.


----------



## AnDré (3 Nov 2011 às 02:39)

Trovoada! 
Bem audível.
Mas a passar a norte de mim...

-------------

EDIT (2:47): Está uma célula bem activa a sudoeste de Lisboa. Vêem-se bastantes relâmpagos.


----------



## dASk (3 Nov 2011 às 02:47)

a julgar pelo radar vem aí muita chuvinha para a nossa zona nas proximas horas! Ainda vou ficar acordado algum tempo para ver se sou contemplado com algo mais luminoso


----------



## dASk (3 Nov 2011 às 02:58)

acho que o que vem aí deve acordar muita gente  já estou a apreciar da janela belos raios a oeste, com bastante frequência até...


----------



## AnDré (3 Nov 2011 às 03:10)

Está a entrar uma célula a norte de Sintra (noroeste daqui) que vem cheia de actividade eléctrica.
Vejo uma série de relâmpagos a noroeste.
Pena as nuvens baixas. Não passam de flashes...


----------



## dASk (3 Nov 2011 às 03:12)

chove a cântaros por aqui.. mas por agora nada de trovoada!!


----------



## AnDré (3 Nov 2011 às 03:26)

In the middle of...






Trovoada a norte e a sul.
Vamos lá ver se o que vem a oeste/sudoeste entra por aqui a dentro ou se passa ao lado outra vez.

Caneças segue nos 0,0mm hoje.
Aqui (4km a SE) ainda choveu durante alguns segundo com intensidade. Mas nada de mais.


----------



## Lousano (3 Nov 2011 às 04:06)

Em Miranda do Corvo, durante uma hora abateu-se chuva torrencial. a estação amadora registou 47,2mm.

Neste momento ouve-se trovejar mas não chove.


----------



## mortagua (3 Nov 2011 às 07:36)

Em 2 dias já tenho 66mm acumulados 

Neste momento troveja e chove MUITO!   trovoada tem sido muito frequente


----------



## Geiras (3 Nov 2011 às 07:41)

Acordei durante a madrugada com chuva fortíssima, um apenas 1 minuto acumulei 5mm!! Vendo imagens de radares, também por aqui houve algumas descargas eléctricas mas não dei conta. Está visto que perdi um bom festival a Este 

Precipitação acumulada: 12.2mm.
Vamos ver o que a tarde nos reserva


----------



## Gilmet (3 Nov 2011 às 08:52)

Bom dia!

Mínima de *14,4ºC* nesta madrugada de aguaceiros, tendo acumulado *2,0mm*.

Actuais 16,4ºC, 72% de humidade, e 14,8 km/h de ONO (292º).

Pressão nos 1001 hPa.


----------



## miguel (3 Nov 2011 às 08:58)

Bom dia

Mínima em Setúbal de 13,9ºC

Precipitação desde as 00h 6,0mm

Agora sol  17,9ºC, 73%Hr, 1000,5hpa e vento fraco


----------



## PedroAfonso (3 Nov 2011 às 09:07)

e eis que em Almada já troveja à passagem de uma pequena célula.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Nov 2011 às 09:13)

Bom dia

O IM mete muitas descargas eléctricas aqui em cima, e perto daqui, mas pela hora que foi, não ouvi nada, pois estava a dormir

Por agora céu maioritariamente nublado, (~)17.0ºC.
______________________________________________
Vêm-se muitas células.


PedroAfonso disse:


> e eis que em Almada já troveja à passagem de uma pequena célula.


Suponho que seja esta:



A passar ao lado


----------



## Teles (3 Nov 2011 às 09:39)

Boas , por aqui desde as três da manha que troveja , as células crescem umas atrás das outras e ficam logo enormes , deixando logo uma valente carga de agua  
Mais tarde postarei fotos


----------



## F_R (3 Nov 2011 às 09:52)

Bom dia

Houve trovoada durante a noite

Acumulou 1.2mm

Agora 16.3ºC


----------



## F_R (3 Nov 2011 às 10:18)

acabei de ouvir um trovão


----------



## kelinha (3 Nov 2011 às 10:29)

Esta madrugada acordei 2 vezes por causa do mau tempo: por volta das 7 e meia e 8 e meia. Chovia "a potes", trovejava imenso e o vento então era fortíssimo!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Nov 2011 às 11:17)

Boas

Por aqui estão (~)19.0ºC e vêem-se algumas células, mas nenhuma aparenta um bom desenvolvimento...


----------



## FJC (3 Nov 2011 às 11:17)

Bom dia!

Pela Marinha Grande noite maravilhosa de chuva e trovoada. De momento começou de novo a chover, e já se ouve trovoada!!!  o vento aumento e muito de intensidade!


----------



## Lousano (3 Nov 2011 às 11:26)

Pela Lousã já 20,1mm acumulados.

Tactual: 15,9ºC

Raj. Max: 65,8km/h


----------



## miguel (3 Nov 2011 às 11:31)

Muito fraco este inicio de dia por aqui 3 células esta manha duas a sul que deu para ouvir uns 4 trovoes e outra a oeste que morreu antes de cá chegar resumindo nem 0,2mm esta manha sigo com os mesmos 6,0mm desta madrugada. 

Para o final da tarde inicio de noite espero um agravamento nesta zona com a chegada de várias células 

Temperatura actual 18,2ºC


----------



## Aurélio (3 Nov 2011 às 11:46)

miguel disse:


> Muito fraco este inicio de dia por aqui 3 células esta manha duas a sul que deu para ouvir uns 4 trovoes e outra a oeste que morreu antes de cá chegar resumindo nem 0,2mm esta manha sigo com os mesmos 6,0mm desta madrugada.
> 
> Para o final da tarde inicio de noite espero um agravamento nesta zona com a chegada de várias células
> 
> Temperatura actual 18,2ºC



Sim quer a região sul quer a região centro abaixo do Montejunto apenas a partir da parte deverão ver alguma coisa de jeito, com aguaceiros e trovoadas em que teremos uma verdadeira lotaria ....


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Nov 2011 às 11:50)

Até ao momento 17,6ºC e 1,8 mm.

Vento moderado a forte.


----------



## Lightning (3 Nov 2011 às 12:16)

Aqui houve trovoada entre as 02-03h da madrugada (não sei bem precisar a hora, estava com muita preguiça e não me apeteceu levantar para ir vê-la ) mas relâmpagos não vi nenhum, ouvi meia dúzia de trovões, 2 deles fortes. 

De manhã, às 9 da manhã também houve trovoada, essa mais forte do que a anterior e acompanhada de um aguaceiro forte e com algum granizo e rajadas de vento fortes.

Segundo a estação, _6 vírgula qualquer coisa milímetros_  acumulados desde as 0 horas. Rajada máxima de 32 km/h.

Joguei no Jackpot, e já ganhei 2 prémios hoje. Será que a tarde me vai trazer mais?


----------



## Lousano (3 Nov 2011 às 12:16)

Mais um aguaceiro forte e já 22,9mm no penico.

Hoje irá ultrapassar os 40mm.


----------



## JoãoPT (3 Nov 2011 às 12:29)

Que desse conta, a noite não trouxe nada para aqui.. Esperemos que a tarde seja diferente, só não me agrada muito se vier mesmo em cheio à noite, pois tenho de estudar. 

Sigo com 20ºC, vento moderado e céu com períodos de muito nublado.


----------



## F_R (3 Nov 2011 às 12:53)

17.6ºC

4.6mm acumulados


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Nov 2011 às 12:59)

Sigo com (~)19.5ºC e céu, em algumas regiões, muito escuro. Continuo a avistar algumas células, mas nada para aqui


----------



## FJC (3 Nov 2011 às 13:13)

Pela Marinha Grande já se vai ouvindo de novo trovoada. pela Imagem de radar aproxima-se uma célula bastante activa, com um ponto vermelho.

<script src='http://img51.imageshack.us/shareable/?i=imagemradar.jpg&p=tl' type='text/javascript'></script><noscript>

</noscript>


----------



## F_R (3 Nov 2011 às 13:27)

chove bem de novo

6mm acumulados


----------



## squidward (3 Nov 2011 às 13:31)

Por volta das 3 da manha, passou de raspão (a Sul) uma célula activa que ainda deixou alguma precipitação batida a vento e também trovoadas. As 9 da manha caiu Granizo, precipitação muito forte

por agora céu muito nublado e 18.0ºC


----------



## NunoBrito (3 Nov 2011 às 14:12)

1º trovão do dia ouvido para estes lados.

Será que vai começar a festa?


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Nov 2011 às 14:16)

Chuva bastante intensa por estes lados.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Nov 2011 às 14:18)

NunoBrito disse:


> 1º trovão do dia ouvido para estes lados.
> 
> Será que vai começar a festa?



Dentro de umas 2/3 horas chegará por aí uma camada de células com trovoada ....
Ao final do dia chegará aqui ao meu Algarve !!


----------



## Lightning (3 Nov 2011 às 14:19)

Anoiteceu aqui.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Nov 2011 às 14:21)

1º Trovão, para já.


----------



## jorge1990 (3 Nov 2011 às 14:21)

Agora trovoada.


----------



## NunoBrito (3 Nov 2011 às 14:22)

Dados actuais


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Nov 2011 às 14:25)

A trovoada já ribomba bem, já faz tremer o chão !!


----------



## Mix (3 Nov 2011 às 14:32)

Boas.. Por aqui chove... A norte de mim, para a zona da lousã, alvaiazere, é que está uma autentica tempestade eléctrica...


----------



## Firefigther (3 Nov 2011 às 14:35)

Chuva com alguns trovões á mistura


----------



## Lightning (3 Nov 2011 às 14:35)

Esta passou ao lado. Bah... 

Ainda caíram uns pingos grossos mas não deu para acumular nada. Valeu a pena por ter observado alguma , embora pouca, rotação na célula, ao mesmo tempo que se levantou vento forte aqui na minha zona.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Nov 2011 às 14:37)

Trovão a cada 15 segundos ! 

E chuva moderada.


----------



## Microburst (3 Nov 2011 às 14:39)

Boa tarde

Tempo revigorante este, chove, está fresco, troveja, de vez em quando cai granizo, vento sopra de rajada, ahhh, o Outono chegou! 

Agora mais a sério, estive a ver o Sat24 e dá a sensação de que para o Centro e Sul se aproxima uma mancha nebulosa mais compacta. Como leigo que sou, e o pouco que sei vou aprendendo por aqui, não me vou "esticar", por assim dizer, mas alguém já reparou nisso? O que se pode esperar para as próximas horas?


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Nov 2011 às 14:41)

Chove bastante forte e moderada tempestade eléctrica !!!


----------



## PedroAfonso (3 Nov 2011 às 14:46)

Fotos de há momentos em Almada:











Por agora sigo com 3 mm acumulados. A temperatura deu um tombo para os 15.1ºC


----------



## Firefigther (3 Nov 2011 às 14:46)

Agora a quantidade de chuva é tal que até pareçe fumo.... grande batega de água que está a cair.


----------



## Firefigther (3 Nov 2011 às 14:49)

DILUVIOOOOOOOOOO.......


----------



## Firefigther (3 Nov 2011 às 14:51)

Caiu bem mas passou depressa tambem....


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Nov 2011 às 14:54)

Aqui acabou de ocorrer um aguaceiro forte que elevou a precipitação acumulada para os 3,8 mm.

Neste momento estou com 13,7ºC, 84% e 999,0 hpa.

Vento fraco a moderado de SW .


----------



## Aurélio (3 Nov 2011 às 15:44)

A partir das 16h vai começar a chover no litoral alentejano, e na zona de Lisboa !!


----------



## GonçaloMPB (3 Nov 2011 às 15:48)

Está tudo a passar ao lado de Setúbal ou quê??

Pelo menos não chove.

Sei que acordei por volta das 5h da manhã com um trovão. Muita chuva durante a noite.


----------



## F_R (3 Nov 2011 às 16:10)

Que enorme quantidade de granizo agora mesmo


----------



## Microburst (3 Nov 2011 às 16:13)

Xiii, está a ficar noite por aqui. Pelo satélite dá para ver que se aproxima uma bela mancha nebulosa.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Nov 2011 às 16:44)

Esta mancha nublosa, não traz apenas chuva, mas também bastante trovoada.

Actualmente céu negro e trovoada.


----------



## jorge1990 (3 Nov 2011 às 16:45)

Trovoada por aqui também.


----------



## AnDré (3 Nov 2011 às 16:45)

A trovoada já se faz ouvir.
Vamos lá ver o que isto dá.

Caneças segue com 4,2mm hoje.


----------



## DRC (3 Nov 2011 às 16:48)

Deverá atingir principalmente a Margem Sul, tal como aconteceu durante toda a tarde de hoje.


----------



## PedroAfonso (3 Nov 2011 às 16:52)

mas que perigo! e que grande foi esta célula. Descarregou imenso para os lados de Corroios mas deixou bastante chuva igualmente em Almada. o aparato eléctrico foi impressionante e continua.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Nov 2011 às 16:55)

Alguma trovoada, também por aqui, juntamente com um aguaceiro forte, que rendeu 5,1mm. O total de hoje é de *9,1mm*, até agora.

Temperatura nos 14,4ºC, tendo atingido a mínima há pouco, com *14,2ºC*.

Humidade nos 75% e pressão nos 1001 hPa. Vento a 12,2 km/h de O (270º).


----------



## NfrG (3 Nov 2011 às 16:57)

Boa tarde

Por aqui o mesmo que vocês: alguma trovoada e chuva por vezes forte.


----------



## Firefigther (3 Nov 2011 às 16:59)

Ai  que Trovoada com chuva que esta a cair por aqui pareçe de noite


----------



## Dead Cowboy (3 Nov 2011 às 17:02)

Chuva moderada / forte e trovoada pelo Monte de Caparica.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Nov 2011 às 17:04)

Chuva bastante intensa e forte actividade eléctrica !!!


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Nov 2011 às 17:06)

A temperatura cai a pique, a chuva vai caindo, 13,1ºC.

Vento variável entre fraco e forte


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Nov 2011 às 17:13)

Isto está agreste !!!

A rua é lama, e a trovoada é intensa !


----------



## Gilmet (3 Nov 2011 às 17:13)

*12,8ºC* e *11,1mm* acumulados. 

1000 hPa.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Nov 2011 às 17:27)

11,1mm acumulados para já deste temporal actual.

PS - 17:32 - Chuva fortissima !!! 14,4mm
       17:35 - Enxurrada total  16,5mm !!!


----------



## anti-trovoadas (3 Nov 2011 às 17:31)

Aqui na Moita para além da muita chuva que caiu e das muitas trovoadas que fez houve 2 delas que pareciam bombas abanaram o prédio todo...há alguns anos que não ouvia com esta potência.


----------



## Geiras (3 Nov 2011 às 17:32)

Ao longo da tarde foram passando várias células a Norte, algumas delas mostravam ser bastante severas, trovões ao longe mas quase contínuos e muita escuridão.

A partir das 16:30, passou finalmente uma boa célula por aqui que descarregou chuva temporariamente muito forte com bastantes descargas eléctricas em redor.

Neste momento chove moderadamente e já não se ouve trovoada.

Sigo com 18.5mm acumulados hoje.


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Nov 2011 às 17:39)

Boa tarde!

E que bela trovoada que por aqui caiu, devidamente acompanhada na guitarra por uma bela carga d'água... 

12mm acumulados hoje (dados do Lightning) a somar aos cerca de 37 de ontem dão um belíssimo início de Novembro...

Temperatura nos 14.4ºC, mínima do dia...


----------



## DRC (3 Nov 2011 às 17:51)

Confirmou-se o que havia dito há pouco, o melhor passou na margem sul.
Por aqui choveu moderado e ouvi pelo menos uns 2 trovões.
Temperatura actual nos *13,9ºC*, humidade nos 78% e pressão nos 999.2 hPa. Vai chuviscando ainda.


----------



## AnDré (3 Nov 2011 às 17:54)

Começou com algum granizo, mas logo passou a chuva acompanhada de vento forte.
De momento vai chovendo fraco.
O que se instalou foi o frio. 

Caneças segue com 11,4ºC, e 8,8mm acumulados.


----------



## Tempo (3 Nov 2011 às 18:09)

Aqui em Torres Vedras "chove que Deus a dá" há já largos minutos.


----------



## PedroAfonso (3 Nov 2011 às 18:28)

eheh está fresquinho! 12.9c em Almada.


----------



## mortagua (3 Nov 2011 às 18:57)

Por aqui tudo calmo, trovoada a oeste e alguns aguaceiros moderados!

Hoje tenho 23mm acumulados, no total deste mês já vou com 82mm


----------



## Lightning (3 Nov 2011 às 18:58)

mr. phillip disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> E que bela trovoada que por aqui caiu, devidamente acompanhada na guitarra por uma bela carga d'água...



Trovoada é dizer!! Um amigo meu ligou-me a relatar a trovoada, e quando me disse "isto aqui está brutal, está tudo a estremecer", assim que acabou de dizer isto, deixei de o ouvir durante 20 segundos  tal era a intensidade dos trovões, até o auricular do telemóvel ficou com o som distorcido...  A chuva era de tal maneira que fazia "fumo", e eu cheguei a casa e confirmei tudo, pois tenho aqui um bom rain rate de 99 milímetros por hora registado. 

E eu, aqui na azia, perdi tudo.. Estava em Lisboa na altura mas mesmo assim ainda avistei uns bons raios na zona onde estava (Saldanha) e ouvi uns trovões ao longe. 

Vêm aí mais células. Não é caso para "chorar".


----------



## FranciscoAlex (3 Nov 2011 às 18:58)

15ºC e 998.2hpa
Não chove por aqui e está muito calmo aqui o que é estranho
Por volta das 18h ouvi 2 trovões um pouco sumidos mas audíveis, nesta madrugada é que trovejou bem por volta das 3h

EDIT: Podem-me dizer se vai passar alguma coisa aqui por Torres Vedras????


----------



## F_R (3 Nov 2011 às 19:14)

Volta a chover

6.8mm acumulados

13.3ºC

Máxima 17.9ºC


----------



## Nuno_1010 (3 Nov 2011 às 19:15)

Boa noite a todos
O que poderá passar por Peniche?


----------



## Teles (3 Nov 2011 às 19:16)

Ora aqui deixo umas fotos tiradas hoje , desculpem a qualidade porque foram tiradas com telemóvel


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Nov 2011 às 19:21)

Boas

Por aqui, pelo que pude observar, perto das 17h, mais coisa menos coisa, passou por aqui um aguaceiro. Penso ter visto alguns relâmpagos, mas distantes, e não tenho a certeza, pois estava a observar por uma janela com reflexo... 

Agora estão (~)14.0ºC.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Nov 2011 às 19:24)

Boas noites !!

Bem cheiguei á pouco á Amadora, e parece que ando ao contrario da festa segundo o radar!! embora por aqui não seja nada de se deitar fora!!

Ora sigo agora sem precipitação e uma noite gélida!! Já nao estou habituado!!   

A maquina está preparada para os bombardeiros que ai vem 

Cumps


----------



## Nuno_1010 (3 Nov 2011 às 19:40)

Algumas imagens de Peniche


----------



## FranciscoAlex (3 Nov 2011 às 19:53)

A temperatura desce e já vai nos 13.5ºC
Choveu e acumulou 11.4mm


----------



## Geiras (3 Nov 2011 às 20:12)

Boas

O acumulado de hoje já vai em 19.5mm... vamos ver o que nos reserva o resto desta noite e madrugada fora :trovão:

Sigo com 12.9ºC, 88%HR, vento muito fraco de Sul e 998hPa.


----------



## DRC (3 Nov 2011 às 20:27)

Temperatura nos *13,6ºC* e parece estar a passar aqui ao lado um pequeno aguaceiro.


----------



## F_R (3 Nov 2011 às 20:34)

Temperatura a descer

12.2ºC agora que é a mínima do dia (até agora)


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Nov 2011 às 20:43)

12,4ºC por aqui

Aquele monte de células a Oeste é fogo de vista ou festa brava ?


----------



## Geiras (3 Nov 2011 às 20:49)

Eu nem sei bem, André 

Vamos esperando... Por aqui bastante fresco também, sigo com 12.7ºC.


----------



## squidward (3 Nov 2011 às 21:04)

grande chuvada neste momento


----------



## squidward (3 Nov 2011 às 21:10)

neste momento a temperatura baixou para o mínimo do dia  13.3ºC


----------



## Fantkboy (3 Nov 2011 às 21:12)

Forte chuvada caiu por aqui!


----------



## DRC (3 Nov 2011 às 21:16)

Cai neste momento mais um aguaceiro.
EDIT 21H18: Chuva forte!
Pareceu-me ter visto um relâmpago mais ou menos a Sul.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Nov 2011 às 21:17)

Relatos de chuva intensa no Lumiar actualmente.


----------



## Zapiao (3 Nov 2011 às 21:23)

Eram 7h 37 da manha e chuvia torrencialmente em Eiras (Norte Coimbra), vento era moderado. De repente surge "algo" que durou +- 20s: só vejo os cedros da empresa a serem violentamente sacudidos, a chuva transforma-se em nevoeiro ao ritmo assustador do vento e até um camionista esteve quase a saltar fora do camiao tal ele abanava. Passados esses tais 20s tudo voltou ao que estava antes. Digo-vos que apanhei um cagaço do camandro. O que terá sido?


----------



## F_R (3 Nov 2011 às 22:20)

volta a chover

11.4mm acumulados 

11.8ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Nov 2011 às 23:22)

Boas

Aqui, por volta das 21h voltou a cair um aguaceiro moderado, sem actividade eléctrica.

Por agora céu pouco nublado, e (~)12.0ºC.


----------



## F_R (3 Nov 2011 às 23:27)

Muita chuva na ultima hora

chegou aos 16.0mm acumulados

11.7ºC


----------



## Geiras (3 Nov 2011 às 23:28)

Mais um aguaceiro por aqui, elevando o acumulado de hoje para os 19.7mm.

A estação de Azeitão  está indisponível desde há várias horas devido ao corte de corrente nesta zona provocado pelo mau tempo do dia de ontem.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Nov 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 17,8ºC

Mín - 12,2ºC

Precipitação - 6,4 mm


----------



## FranciscoAlex (4 Nov 2011 às 00:11)

996.2hpa e 12.7ºC


----------



## Geiras (4 Nov 2011 às 00:12)

Primeiros 0.5mm do dia!

12.9ºC e vento muito fraco de S.


----------



## tenente19 (4 Nov 2011 às 00:14)

Em corroios, tá a cair uma boa carga!


----------



## Lightning (4 Nov 2011 às 00:17)

tenente19 disse:


> Em corroios, tá a cair uma boa carga!



Aqui particularmente já caiu, e deixou 2,1 mm. Mas não houve trovoada.  

O que vem a aproximar-se cada vez mais, isso sim vai ser interessante.  Tenho a máquina a postos. Mas não a de fotografar, não tenho nenhum sítio abrigado onde possa capturar uns raios. E estas células como trazem bastante precipitação e até vento e algum granizo, é muito complicado...


----------



## NunoBrito (4 Nov 2011 às 00:46)

Chuva moderada, relâmpago, trovão.

Que belo serão vou ter.


----------



## NunoBrito (4 Nov 2011 às 00:49)

Outro trovão, mais longe mas de duração bem superior. 

 Yes, Yes, Yes.


----------



## Nsantos79 (4 Nov 2011 às 00:55)

FranciscoAlex disse:


> 996.2hpa e 12.7ºC



13,6º parte alta da cidade, com aguaceiros fracos por enquanto...a ver se vai haver espectáculo de trovões como ontem de madrugada

Rápida descida para os 12,2º com um valente aguaceiro e algum vento.


----------



## PedroAfonso (4 Nov 2011 às 01:08)

aguaceiro forte agora aqui. trovoada parece nao haver ainda assim.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (4 Nov 2011 às 01:17)

Em Peniche tambem chove


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Nov 2011 às 08:22)

Bom dia.

Por aqui não chove, céu maioritariamente nublado, escuro a SW, (~)13.0ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Nov 2011 às 08:26)

Bom dia!

11,8ºC actuais, com mínima de *11,2ºC*. Durante a madrugada, caíram alguns aguaceiros que renderam *2,0mm*.

83% de humidade, e pressão nos 997 hPa. Vento nulo, e céu muito nublado por Cumulus Congestus.


Extremos de 3 de Novembro de 2011:

Temperatura Mínima: *12,5ºC*
Temperatura Máxima:  *17,6ºC*

Precipitação: *14,4mm*


----------



## AnDré (4 Nov 2011 às 09:40)

Já se ouviram 2 trovões de uma célula que está a ONO daqui, mas que deverá passar de raspão.

Caneças segue com 5mm acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## criz0r (4 Nov 2011 às 09:42)

Essa mesma célula penso que assim o seja está a aproximar-se daqui e pelas "cordas" de chuva que vejo ao longe parece ser forte. Vamos ver.


----------



## Dead Cowboy (4 Nov 2011 às 09:50)

Monte de Caparica: aguaceiro forte e já se ouve "arrastar móveis" no céu...


----------



## criz0r (4 Nov 2011 às 09:54)

Enorme dilúvio aqui em Almada com granizo,vento forte e trovoada á mistura.


----------



## Dead Cowboy (4 Nov 2011 às 09:57)

criz0r disse:


> Enorme dilúvio aqui em Almada com granizo,vento forte e trovoada á mistura.



Já lá vão 15 minutos; acalmou agora um pouco, mas continuo a ouvir trovões.


----------



## PedroAfonso (4 Nov 2011 às 09:59)

uma célula por cima de Almada. caiu um relâmpago vem perto daqui, tudo estremeceu! Alguns aguaceiros ainda. 8.4 mm acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## Firefigther (4 Nov 2011 às 10:02)

Já se ouviu um trovão bem forte por aqui, e pareçe que se aproxima mais uma chuvada


----------



## AnDré (4 Nov 2011 às 10:02)

Em Odivelas continuo a ouvir trovoada ao longe, sendo que o último trovão já foi mais perto.

Vai chovendo agora com alguma intensidade.

Vento moderado de oeste.


----------



## ct5iul (4 Nov 2011 às 10:06)

Bom Dia

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Rajada Maxima 36.1 km/h ás 06:24

Temp actual 12.4ºC 09:55
Pressão: 997.5Hpa 09:55
Intensidade do Vento: 9.7 km/h 09:55
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento:N 
Temperatura do vento: 11.8ºC 09:55
Humidade Relativa:80% 09:55
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.5 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 4.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 baixo 09:55
Altitude: 110Metros


WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## nnsurvivor (4 Nov 2011 às 10:07)

Em Benfica vai-se ouvindo os trovões ao longe e começou agora mesmo a chover com alguma intensidade.


----------



## anti-trovoadas (4 Nov 2011 às 10:09)

Aqui na Moita já chove e faz trovoadas cada vez maiores e com mais frequência


----------



## criz0r (4 Nov 2011 às 10:15)

Algumas fotos tiradas há pouco do antes e depois da passagem desta célula:


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Nov 2011 às 10:20)

Muita trovoada durante a noite, essencialmente relâmpagos entre nuvens.

Até ao momento 6,6 mm e 12,1ºC.

Vento fraco a moderado de W/NW.


----------



## Dead Cowboy (4 Nov 2011 às 10:25)

criz0r disse:


> Algumas fotos tiradas há pouco do antes e depois da passagem desta célula:



Excelentes fotos, criz0r. A torrente de lama até fez um efeito artistico giro na estrada. E dá para ver que alguns dos teus vizinhos também precisam de umas aulinhas de como estacionar o carro dentro das marcas.

Aqui pelo Monte, tudo muito mais calmo agora...


----------



## criz0r (4 Nov 2011 às 10:37)

É verdade, a zona onde resido infelizmente as pessoas têm alguma falta de civismo.. por vezes num lugar onde podiam estar 3 carros está 1 mas enfim.


----------



## Firefigther (4 Nov 2011 às 11:04)

Esta foto foi ontem uma das chuvadas que caiu aqui no Montijo.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Obrigado pela ajuda na colocação da foto criz0r


----------



## AnDré (4 Nov 2011 às 11:20)

Manhã de inverno por aqui.
A chuva ainda não cessou e cai agora com alguma intensidade. 
Caneças segue com 12mm acumulados.

Quanto a temperatura, apenas 11ºC.

De salientar a rotação do vento para NE.


----------



## CarlosS (4 Nov 2011 às 11:47)

Agora, Por Cascais, grande queda de granizo. Temperatura 14,2ºC.

Passou, há um minuto, a aguaceiro forte.


----------



## João Esteves (4 Nov 2011 às 11:56)

Bom Dia,

Dia muito fresco até agora , com a temperatura continuamente com pequenas oscilações.
Neste momento continua a chover com pouca intensidade e o vento é calmo.

11.6 ºC neste momento...
5.8 mm de acumulado
43.5 km/h de rajada


----------



## Firefigther (4 Nov 2011 às 12:01)

Depois de o sol tentar aparecer timidamente , aqui vem mais uma chuvada a lembrar que estamos a a pouco mais de um mês e meio do Natal 

E a temperatura ronda os 13,6 %


----------



## Firefigther (4 Nov 2011 às 12:30)

Dia tipico de inverno, a temperatura desceu para 12,8 º C e a humidade relativa do ar ronda os 93 % e continua a chover


----------



## miguel (4 Nov 2011 às 12:55)

Boas

Aqui por Setúbal a madrugada foi calma 

A mínima foi as 10:55 durante um forte aguaceiro com trovoada de 12,0ºC

Precipitação até ao momento 4,4mm e temperatura de 12,8ºC com chuva


----------



## Geiras (4 Nov 2011 às 13:33)

Boas por aqui está a chover, sigo com 8mm acumulados.

Por volta das 10h uma célula bastante activa passou aqui perto, com várias descargas eléctricas.

Mínima de 11.8ºC, agora estão 12.7ºC.


----------



## F_R (4 Nov 2011 às 14:10)

Boas

Céu nublado, mas hoje tem chovido pouco
Apenas 1.0mm acumulados

Agora 14.4ºC

Mínima 10.1ºC


----------



## ct5iul (4 Nov 2011 às 14:24)

Bom Tarde

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 14.8ºC 

Neste momento o sol ja brilha 

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Geiras (4 Nov 2011 às 15:13)

Célula a Oeste


----------



## Gilmet (4 Nov 2011 às 16:14)

Frescura, por esta terra. 

Máxima de *14,6ºC* e actuais 12,8ºC. Cai um aguaceiro moderado.

Total de *7,3mm* acumulados até agora. 16,2 km/h de NO (315º).

Pressão nos 1001 hPa.


----------



## DRC (4 Nov 2011 às 16:23)

Acaba de cair aqui um aguaceiro que fez a temperatura descer dos 14,4ºC para os actuais 13,3ºC  

EDIT 16H42: O aguaceiro já lá vai mas a temperatura continua a descer estando agora *12,4ºC.*





Aqui fica uma foto do aguaceiro, após a sua passagem por aqui.


----------



## F_R (4 Nov 2011 às 16:50)

Parece que a chuva já se foi.

Desde de manhã que nada caí

Máxima 15.6ºc

Agora 14.1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (4 Nov 2011 às 17:13)

*11,8ºC* actuais e 5,0 km/h de ONO (292º). 

Correntemente uma célula cobre toda a faixa NO-S.

1002 hPa.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (4 Nov 2011 às 18:03)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Aqui por Setúbal a madrugada foi calma
> 
> ...


Às 10:55 estava em Lisboa.  Só acontece quando não estou presente.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Nov 2011 às 18:50)

Boas

Hoje, mais uma vez, o céu encheu-se de células ao longo do dia. De manhã, entre as 9h30-10h0 estava uma "escuridão azul" a Oeste, parecia que o céu ia desabar, mas nada ocorreu... Foram caindo alguns aguaceiros, mas nada de especial. Na parte da tarde, parecia haver células de grande desenvolvimento. Avistei muitos cumulonimbus mamma (mais conhecidos por mammatus), muito grandes e longos, e "bem cavados". Trovoada não vi/ouvi, nem de madrugada nem ao longo do dia.

Por agora estão (~)12.0ºC


----------



## F_R (4 Nov 2011 às 19:19)

A temperatura vai descendo,  neste momento 12.0ºC


----------



## Zapiao (4 Nov 2011 às 20:06)

Eram 7h 37 da manha de ontem e chuvia torrencialmente em Eiras (Norte Coimbra), vento era moderado. De repente surge "algo" que durou +- 20s: só vejo os cedros da empresa a serem violentamente sacudidos, a chuva transforma-se em nevoeiro ao ritmo assustador do vento e até um camionista esteve quase a saltar fora do camiao tal ele abanava. Passados esses tais 20s tudo voltou ao que estava antes. Digo-vos que apanhei um cagaço do camandro. O que terá sido?


----------



## Teles (4 Nov 2011 às 21:31)

Zapiao disse:


> Eram 7h 37 da manha de ontem e chuvia torrencialmente em Eiras (Norte Coimbra), vento era moderado. De repente surge "algo" que durou +- 20s: só vejo os cedros da empresa a serem violentamente sacudidos, a chuva transforma-se em nevoeiro ao ritmo assustador do vento e até um camionista esteve quase a saltar fora do camiao tal ele abanava. Passados esses tais 20s tudo voltou ao que estava antes. Digo-vos que apanhei um cagaço do camandro. O que terá sido?



Mas isso já não foi ontem , ou estarei a ter um djavu????


----------



## Geiras (4 Nov 2011 às 21:48)

Teles disse:


> Mas isso já não foi ontem , ou estarei a ter um djavu????





Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *15.7ºC*
Mínima: *11.8ºC*
Precipitação: *8.5mm*


----------



## DRC (4 Nov 2011 às 21:55)

Acabou de cair uma bela chuvada!
Neste momento ainda vai pingando, temperatura nos *12,4ºC*.
EDIT 21H58: A temperatura desceu após o aguaceiro para os actuais 11,9ºC.


----------



## F_R (4 Nov 2011 às 22:04)

Teles disse:


> Mas isso já não foi ontem , ou estarei a ter um djavu????


também me pareceu, mas como tou todo roto até pensei que fosse mesmo confusão minha


----------



## DRC (4 Nov 2011 às 22:06)

Deve estar a descarregar bem a Oeste daqui. 
EDIT 22H15: Chuva forte neste momento!


----------



## Geiras (4 Nov 2011 às 22:17)

Neste momento sigo com 13.4ºC, 78%HR e vento fraco.
Está a pingar...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Nov 2011 às 22:20)

Aguaceiro torrencial, mais de 5 minutos.
(~)11.5ºC.


----------



## Geiras (4 Nov 2011 às 22:24)

A luz piscou por aqui...


----------



## miguel (4 Nov 2011 às 22:26)

Boas

Extremos em Setubal hoje:

Mínima:*12,0ºC*
Máxima:*16,2ºC*

Rajada máxima:*35km/h*

Precipitação:*6,2mm* 

Agora estão 14,1ºC, 73%Hr, 1005,9gpa e vento nulo


----------



## Lightning (4 Nov 2011 às 22:27)

Geiras disse:


> A luz piscou por aqui...



X2


----------



## c.bernardino (4 Nov 2011 às 22:27)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Aguaceiro torrencial, mais de 5 minutos.
> (~)11.5ºC.



nos últimos 20 minutos tivemos 6,4 l/m2.
e com uma temperatura de 11ºC.

Inverno.... november rain


----------



## Geiras (4 Nov 2011 às 23:05)

Está por aqui a passar uma pequena célula com alguma precipitação acompanhada também de rajadas de vento.

8.7mm


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Nov 2011 às 23:12)

Geiras disse:


> A luz piscou por aqui...





Lightning disse:


> X2



x3! Piscou e a luz falhou na rua aqui em frente. Não sei se por causa de trovoada, até acredito mesmo que não, pois já faltou a luz nessa rua inúmeras vezes em dias sem chuva
(~)11.0ºC.


----------



## Geiras (4 Nov 2011 às 23:13)

Chove forte!


----------



## cornudo (4 Nov 2011 às 23:32)

Geiras disse:


> Chove forte!



a chover granizo neste momento com muita força !temp desceu para os 10 graus


----------



## Geiras (4 Nov 2011 às 23:36)

O litoral centro e sul irá continuar a ser bombardeado por células nas próximas horas, algumas delas que se intensificam temporariamente ao entrar em terra.


----------



## PedroAfonso (4 Nov 2011 às 23:37)

Há cerca de meia hora caiu mais um aguaceiro em Almada. 12.4ºC e 16.7 mm acumulados desde as 0 horas.

EDIT: E volta a cair agora. Com intensidade!


----------



## manganao (4 Nov 2011 às 23:56)

cornudo disse:


> a chover granizo neste momento com muita força !temp desceu para os 10 graus



em que zona das caldasé que eu ñ vi nada para alem de uns relampagos!!


----------



## Teles (5 Nov 2011 às 00:25)

Por aqui ontem mesmo ao final da noite caiu uma valente carga de agua e algum granizo à mistura tendo chovido no total 27,8mm
De momento alguns chuviscos e temperatura actual de 8,4ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Nov 2011 às 00:26)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 15,0ºC

Mín - 11,1ºC

Precipitação - 8,0 mm


----------



## Geiras (5 Nov 2011 às 00:34)

*9mm* acumulados ontem.
Precipitação mensal: *51.2mm*
Precipitação anual: *649.1mm*


----------



## squidward (5 Nov 2011 às 03:20)

Granizo neste momento


----------



## NfrG (5 Nov 2011 às 09:22)

Bom dia

Noite de aguaceiros fortes e alguma trovoada.
Por agora, vai brilhando o sol.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Nov 2011 às 09:46)

Bom dia

Por volta das 04h, penso eu, caiu um "aguaceiro diluvial"! Não sei se chegou a cair granizo, mas não me admirava.

Por agora acabou de passar um aguaceiro fraco, (~)13.0ºC.


----------



## cactus (5 Nov 2011 às 10:32)

Bom dia , o sol vai brilhando por entre as nuvens. Min 12ºC ,agora 15ºC .Mas quando o sol se esconde dá a sensacao que a temperatura cai 1 ou 2 graus.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Nov 2011 às 10:33)

Bom dia!

Mínima de *10,8ºC* e *11,2ºC* neste momento. 

Caiu há pouco um aguaceiro de granizo. Sigo com *8,3mm* acumulados.

Humidade nos 78% e 17,6 km/h de NO (315º).

1015 hPa.


----------



## Teles (5 Nov 2011 às 10:36)

Boas , por aqui a precipitação acumulada até ao momento foi de 7,5mm , temperatura actual de 14,4ºC


----------



## AnDré (5 Nov 2011 às 10:50)

Chuva, também por aqui.
E vento moderado de NE.

Caneças segue com 9,8ºC e 7,8mm acumulados hoje.
Ontem ficou-se pelos 22,9mm.
O mês vai já em 62,4mm.


----------



## miguel (5 Nov 2011 às 11:09)

Boas

Mínima nesta parte da cidade de Setúbal de 11,2ºC

Precipitação durante a madrugada de 2,4mm

Agora estão 15,7ºc já esteve 16,3ºC o sol já desapareceu devido a um aguaceiro que está próximo


----------



## Geiras (5 Nov 2011 às 11:48)

Boas

Por volta das 4:30 fui acordado por trovoada que por aqui passou 
Um dos raios caiu a cerca de 2744m, o trovão foi curto mas chegou para estremecer tudo!

Sigo com 4.2mm acumulados e tive uma mínima de 10.0ºC.



Geiras disse:


> Acordei durante a madrugada com chuva fortíssima, um apenas 1 minuto acumulei 5mm!!



Relembrando este post, só agora tomei mais atenção... visto que a Auriol não regista rain rate, fazendo umas contas este poderá ter rondado os *300mm/h*!


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Nov 2011 às 12:25)

Pelas 2h45 uma forte trovoada abateu-se por aqui, granizo e chuva por vezes forte e uns relâmpagos entre nuvens.

Mínima de 11,1ºC e 5,8 mm.

Neste momento 14,7ºC e a pressão encontra-se já nos 1014,3 hpa, o céu está lindo preenchido por cúmulos.

Vento forte de oeste.


----------



## F_R (5 Nov 2011 às 13:10)

Ainda choveu bem esta noite

Acumulou 5.2mm

Mínima 9.2ºC

Agora 15.3ºC


----------



## miguel (5 Nov 2011 às 13:12)

O dia está até quentinho agora 17,3ºC, 61%Hr e vento muito fraco o sol brilha


----------



## DRC (5 Nov 2011 às 13:18)

Há instantes caiu um pequeno aguaceiro que rendeu 0,5 mm e que fez a temperatura descer para os *13,9ºC*.


----------



## Geiras (5 Nov 2011 às 13:20)

16.6ºC
60%HR
1015hPa
Vento fraco a moderado de NO.
4.2mm acumulados e de momento não chove.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Nov 2011 às 14:02)

Tarde a decorrer calma e amena, com 15,1ºC.

Vento a 23,4 km/h de NO (315º) e wind chill nos 13/14ºC.

1015 hPa de pressão e 57% de humidade.


----------



## miguel (5 Nov 2011 às 14:24)

Já chegou aos 18,2ºC

Agora estão 16,3ºC, 60%Hr, 1014,8hpa e vento fraco a rajada máxima até agora foi de 51,5km/h


----------



## Geiras (5 Nov 2011 às 14:35)

De agora a SW:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Nov 2011 às 16:04)

Por aqui está agora a passar um aguaceiro (inesperado).
(~)15.0ºC.


----------



## DRC (5 Nov 2011 às 16:14)

Neste momento na Póvoa de Santa Iria estão *14,4ºC* e uma humidade de 65%.


----------



## cactus (5 Nov 2011 às 16:25)

ceu encoberto cai agora um aguaceiro moderado e a consequente queda da temp. 15º c , julgo que irá cair mais um pouco


----------



## Geiras (5 Nov 2011 às 16:36)

Chove com alguma intensidade por aqui, granizo de pequena dimensão à mistura!

4.7mm (0.5mm com este aguaceiro) e 15.8ºC.


----------



## cactus (5 Nov 2011 às 16:42)

14ºC agora , passou o aguaceiro


----------



## Geiras (5 Nov 2011 às 16:43)

A temperatura desceu dos 17.1ºC para os actuais 14.7ºC com este pequeno aguaceiro


----------



## jorge1990 (5 Nov 2011 às 17:36)

Boa tarde

Por aqui neste momento, 15.6ºC e 64%HR


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Nov 2011 às 20:58)

Por agora céu pouco nublado. (~)12.0ºC.


----------



## Teles (5 Nov 2011 às 21:36)

Deixo aqui duas fotos tiradas hoje.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Nov 2011 às 21:56)

Boa noite.

Actuais 12,8ºC, em descida lenta, enquanto o vento sopra fraco e constante. 7,9 km/h de NNE (22º), agora.

74% de humidade e 1020 hPa de pressão.


Extremos de dia 4 de Novembro de 2011:

Temperatura mínima: *11,2ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *14,6ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *12,3ºC*

Precipitação: *7,4mm*


Extremos de dia 5 de Novembro de 2011:

Temperatura mínima: *10,8ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *15,5ºC*

Precipitação: *8,3mm*


----------



## Geiras (6 Nov 2011 às 00:03)

Boas fotos Teles 

Por aqui o vento fraco que se faz sentir não está a deixar a temperatura descer como é hábito... sigo com 13.3ºC completamente estagnados...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Nov 2011 às 00:36)

Céu limpo, vento praticamente nulo, (~)11.0ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Nov 2011 às 10:49)

Bom dia.

Sigo com céu parcialmente nublado por cumulus humilis, vento fraco a moderado de NW, (~)17.0ºC.


----------



## fsl (6 Nov 2011 às 12:12)

Em Oeiras um belo dia. Mais primaveril que outonal.

Condições actuais   (actualizado às 06-11-11 12:09) 
Temperatura: 17.4°C Wind chill: 15.6°C Humidade: 50%  Ponto Condensação: 6.9°C  
Pressão: 1022.2 hPa Vento: 3.2 km/hr  NNE  Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr Precipitação hoje: 0.0 mm


----------



## Zapiao (6 Nov 2011 às 12:38)

Teles disse:


> Mas isso já não foi ontem , ou estarei a ter um djavu????



Está bem explicito no texto


----------



## Gilmet (6 Nov 2011 às 12:43)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *11,1ºC*, nesta madrugada de vento fraco a moderado, e constante.

Actuais 15,7ºC, com o sol a brilhar, e o céu muito nublado por Cumulus.

Humidade nos 47% e vento a 19,8 km/h de N (360º).

1021 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Geiras (6 Nov 2011 às 13:12)

Ontem por volta das 00:50, o vento rodou finalmente de NW para a habitual direcção nocturna daqui, o Sul 
Desde aí a temperatura desceu a pique, depois de ter estado bastante tempo estagnada nos 13.3ºC, ao fim de 10 minutos a temperatura era já de 10.9ºC.
Logo ao inicio da madrugada também notei numa acumulação de 0.2mm, provavelmente ainda tinha precipitação acumulada dos aguaceiros anteriores, e com um pouco de humidade fez a contagem....

Mínima de 8.1ºC


----------



## F_R (6 Nov 2011 às 14:19)

Mínima 7.6ºC

Agora 16.7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (6 Nov 2011 às 17:25)

Máxima de *15,9ºC*.

Por agora, descida a bom ritmo, e 14,2ºC. O vento sopra fraco.

54% de humidade e 1020 hPa de pressão.


----------



## F_R (6 Nov 2011 às 17:54)

Máxima 17.0ºC

Agora 13.5ºC


----------



## Geiras (6 Nov 2011 às 18:08)

O vento volta a fazer das suas... 15km/h de NW/N fazendo com que a descida da temperatura não seja notória, 15.0ºC, 62%HR.


----------



## Lousano (6 Nov 2011 às 18:43)

Boa noite.

Dia frio pela Lousã, com nevoeiro até ao fim da manhã.

Tmax: 15,8ºC

Tmin: 3,3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (6 Nov 2011 às 19:05)

12,9ºC e vento nos 7,9 km/h de N (360º), com uma média de 11,5 km/h. 

60% de humidade e 1021 hPa de pressão.


----------



## DRC (6 Nov 2011 às 19:38)

Temperatura actual na Póvoa de Santa Iria de *12,2ºC*. Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Nov 2011 às 22:12)

O vento mantém-se constante, mas a temperatura deu um tombo.

*11,2ºC* neste momento. Humidade nos 65%. 

10,1 km/h de N (360º).


----------



## Geiras (6 Nov 2011 às 22:18)

O vento já está de Sul, sigo com 8.6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Nov 2011 às 22:52)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 15,6ºC

Mín - 11,1ºC


----------



## c.bernardino (6 Nov 2011 às 23:10)

Está uma temperatura mais baixa do que eu esperava!

sigo com *8,4ºC*

entre as 22h e as 23h a temperatura baixou 2ºC. Não é comum a esta hora da noite.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Nov 2011 às 23:39)

Sigo com vento maioritariamente nulo, céu limpo, (~)9.5ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Nov 2011 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 16,1ºC

Mín - 11,1ºC


----------



## Geiras (7 Nov 2011 às 00:02)

E a temperatura caminha para uma mínima gélida!  6.8ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Nov 2011 às 00:49)

Sigo com uns exuberantes *8,9ºC*. 

73% de humidade e vento a 5,0 km/h de NNE (22º).


----------



## Gilmet (7 Nov 2011 às 07:02)

Temperatura actual e mínima, de *7,4ºC*. 

Vento nulo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Nov 2011 às 07:33)

Bom dia!

Céu limpo, (~)7.0ºC


----------



## F_R (7 Nov 2011 às 10:52)

Bom dia

Bastante frio esta manhã
Mínima de 4.2ºC

Bastante nevoeiro de manhã que levantou a pouco e fez a temperatura subir a pique, se bem que ainda só estão 11.3ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (7 Nov 2011 às 11:42)

Bom dia! mínima esta manhã de 9.1c. Na Marisol chegou aos 6.2c. o vento é praticamente nulo. Actualmente estão 16.8c


----------



## F_R (7 Nov 2011 às 12:23)

Depois do nevoeiro a temperatura continua a subir a bom ritmo

15.8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Nov 2011 às 12:24)

Gilmet disse:


> Temperatura actual e mínima, de *7,4ºC*.



 

Eu tive mínima de 9,3ºC.

Neste momento 16,1ºC, agora é sempre a subir.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Nov 2011 às 12:44)

Mário Barros disse:


> Eu tive mínima de 9,3ºC.



Mira-Sintra ainda chegou a atingir os *7,3ºC*. 


Por agora, algum calor, com 16,1ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco.

Humidade nos 52% e pressão nos 1017 hPa.


----------



## Geiras (7 Nov 2011 às 13:54)

Não vos quero "envergonhar" com a minha mínima, mas tive *5.1ºC* 

Neste momento sigo com 18.6ºC e a humidade acumulou 0.2mm.
O vento é fraco a não passar dos 20km/h.


----------



## F_R (7 Nov 2011 às 16:35)

Máxima 18.1ºC

Entretanto já começou a baixar 17.3ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Nov 2011 às 17:55)

Boas

Dia de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco do quadrante norte, mas, na parte da tarde, do quadrante sul (penso eu, baseei-me na observação da pista de descolagem/aterragem dos aviões em Lisboa).

Para já, já estão (~)13.0ºC.


----------



## F_R (7 Nov 2011 às 18:26)

Com a chegada da noite, a temperatura baixa mais rapidamente

Agora 13.8ºC


----------



## Lousano (7 Nov 2011 às 22:49)

Boa noite.

O dia começou com nevoeiro, mas dissipou mais cedo que no dia anterior e permitiu um aumento da temperatura máxima.

Tmin: 3,8ºC

Tmax: 17,2ºC

Tactual: 8,9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (7 Nov 2011 às 22:56)

Actuais 11,5ºC, a descer a bom ritmo, depois de uma subida aos 12,9ºC, consequente de uma descida aos 11,0ºC. 

Humidade nos 63% e pressão a 1017 hPa com vento nulo.



Extremos de dia 6 de Novembro de 2011:

Temperatura mínima: *10,1ºC* (23:40)
Temperatura máxima: *15,9ºC* (13:40)
Temperatura média [composta]: *13,1ºC*

Extremos de dia 7 de Novembro de 2011:

Temperatura mínima: *7,3ºC* (07:05)
Temperatura máxima: *16,2ºC* (13:53)


----------



## Geiras (7 Nov 2011 às 23:00)

Extremos de ontem:
Máxima: *18.0ºC*
Mínima: *8.1ºC*


Extremos de hoje:
Máxima: *18.6ºC*
Mínima: *5.1ºC*

Agora sigo com 7.8ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Nov 2011 às 23:22)

Boa noite

Por aqui está céu limpo, não corre vento, (~)*8.5ºC*.


----------



## F_R (7 Nov 2011 às 23:28)

Em Abrantes agora 9.9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Nov 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 16,7ºC

Mín - 9,4ºC


----------



## fhff (8 Nov 2011 às 00:25)

O dia de ontem foi bem fresquinho. Aqui ficam temperaturas tiradas no mesmo local, de manhã e à tarde. Numa zona baixa, perto de Dois Portos, Torres Vedras.
Não sei até que ponto o termómetro do meu opel é certeiro. A temperaturas mais altas e quando comparado com a minha estação, é bastante preciso.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Cumps.


----------



## Teles (8 Nov 2011 às 01:16)

Boas ,  temperatura actual de 5,3ºC


----------



## miguel (8 Nov 2011 às 01:19)

Neste momento estou com 8,3ºC junto ao solo e no terraço 8,9ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Nov 2011 às 07:31)

Bom dia.

O céu apresenta-se muito nublado com alguma neblina, (~)10.0ºC.


----------



## Geiras (8 Nov 2011 às 07:49)

Bom dia.

Sigo com 10.4ºC.


----------



## F_R (8 Nov 2011 às 09:13)

Bom dia

O céu vai ficando nublado, mas o sol ainda faz a sua aparição

Mínima 6.4ºC

Agora 8.7ºC


----------



## ferreirinha47 (8 Nov 2011 às 10:00)

Bom dia , aqui pela cidade do Liz e do Lena ja chove de forma moderada neste momento.


----------



## Thomar (8 Nov 2011 às 10:02)

Bom dia! Aqui por Lisboa (Mq. Pombal) chove fraco desde as 9h10m.


----------



## AnDré (8 Nov 2011 às 10:49)

Manhã de chuva fraca.

Caneças segue com 2,8mm acumulados.
E 11,1ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Nov 2011 às 12:39)

A frente aqui rendeu 2,4 mm ? Ao que parece é o que tenho acumulado 

13,4ºC e vento fraco de leste.


----------



## F_R (8 Nov 2011 às 13:42)

Por Abrantes também vai chovendo

Acumulou até ao momento 1.2mm

12.2ºC


----------



## Geiras (8 Nov 2011 às 14:15)

Esta chuvinha acumulou até ao momento 2.7mm 

Mínima de 6.2ºC.

Estação de Azeitão novamente Online 

http://www.meteoclimatic.com/perfil/PTSUR1700000002925A


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Nov 2011 às 14:16)

Sigo com (~)13.0ºC, chove fraco desde as 09h00, aproximadamente.
_________________________________
*14h25*: Chove moderado.


----------



## ct5iul (8 Nov 2011 às 14:54)

Boa tarde

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Rajada Maxima 27.3 km/h ás 13:50

Temp minima 8.9ºC 04:55

Temp actual 11.8ºC 14:45
Pressão: 1013.9Hpa 14:45
Intensidade do Vento: 10.4 km/h 14:45
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento:SE 
Temperatura do vento: 9.6ºC 14:45
Humidade Relativa:89% 14:45
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 1.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 3.5mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 baixo 14:25
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste momento chuva fraca

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## AnDré (8 Nov 2011 às 15:47)

10mm/h e 6,8mm acumulados em Caneças.
Chove com alguma intensidade, apesar da chuva ser miúda.

Nevoeiro acima dos 200m.
Vento fraco.


----------



## meteo (8 Nov 2011 às 15:52)

Em Paço de Arcos chove fraco, a tender para o moderado por vezes. 

Em Oeiras acumulados 4,6 mm.


----------



## F_R (8 Nov 2011 às 16:23)

Chuva fraca e 1.4mm acumulados

12.3ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Nov 2011 às 16:30)

...


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Nov 2011 às 17:13)

Boa tarde !!

Actualmente nevoeiro e chuva fraca.


----------



## cactus (8 Nov 2011 às 17:21)

Céu muito escuro temp a rondar os 15ºC , chuva moderada e persistente


----------



## c.bernardino (8 Nov 2011 às 17:54)

A temperatura subiu 1,3ºC na última meia hora!
sigo com 8,4 m hoje e uma humidade de 99%.
cps


----------



## DRC (8 Nov 2011 às 18:01)

Temperatura nos *14,4ºC* e humidade nos 90%.
Vai chuviscando.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Nov 2011 às 18:24)

Atingi agora os 7,2 mm.

16,1ºC e 97%.

Vento moderado de SE.


----------



## AnDré (8 Nov 2011 às 18:46)

Chove e bem!
Não estava à espera de tanta chuva hoje.

14,6mm acumulados em Caneças.


----------



## miguel (8 Nov 2011 às 19:04)

Chuva miudinha em Setúbal tenho acumulados hoje 5,8mm... temperatura mínima 6,8ºC

Agora estão 15,8ºC


----------



## Geiras (8 Nov 2011 às 19:05)

Por aqui estou com a máxima agora, 17.1ºC.
5.0mm acumulados.


----------



## miguel (8 Nov 2011 às 19:08)

Chove bem agora!! 6,2mm


----------



## Gilmet (8 Nov 2011 às 19:12)

Boa noite.

Sigo com 16,3ºC, em subida desde perto da 1h da madrugada.

Humidade nos 89% e vento a 12,2 km/h de SO (225º).

Pressão nos 1015 hPa e *13,3mm* acumulados.


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Nov 2011 às 19:13)

Boas!

Por aqui, apenas 3.1mm, e temperatura no máximo diário, com 16.8ºC...


----------



## criz0r (8 Nov 2011 às 19:16)

Boa noite, por aqui segue-se com Chuva fraca a moderada que caiu durante uma boa parte do dia. Vento fraco de SW e temperatura nos 16,5ºC.


----------



## F_R (8 Nov 2011 às 19:18)

Inicio de noite com alguma chuva 3.6mm acumulados

Máxima de 12.4ºC

Agora 11.8ºC


----------



## c.bernardino (8 Nov 2011 às 19:25)

a temperatura continua a subir!!!!

vou com 16ºC.

impressionante o atipico que é a curva de temperaturas deste dia 

continuo com 99%
12,8 mm


----------



## windchill (8 Nov 2011 às 20:04)

Qualquer coisa de animador a SW.... será?


----------



## Geiras (8 Nov 2011 às 20:12)

windchill disse:


> Qualquer coisa de animador a SW.... será?





Sigo com 17.3ºC e vento fraco a moderado de SSE


----------



## dASk (8 Nov 2011 às 20:40)

na minha opinião aquele "comboio" de células vai atingir principalmente o litoral alentejano com especial incidência na zona de Sines mais uma vez. Estarei ou não enganado?


----------



## DRC (8 Nov 2011 às 20:53)

Parece estar neste momento uma célula a afectar a zona de Lisboa.
Imagem retirada de: www.meteomoita.com


----------



## Geiras (8 Nov 2011 às 21:14)

E muitas outras estão a nascer!

Por aqui a temperatura está a subir, e estou agora com a máxima do dia! 18.0ºC e vento fraco a moderado de SE.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Nov 2011 às 21:20)

Sigo com chuva fraca, pontualmente moderada e até mesmo forte.
Afirmo mesmo que quando vou à varanda sinto calor, ext: (~)17.0ºC; int: (~)17.5ºC.


----------



## c.bernardino (8 Nov 2011 às 21:50)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Sigo com chuva fraca, pontualmente moderada e até mesmo forte.
> Afirmo mesmo que quando vou à varanda sinto calor, ext: (~)17.0ºC; int: (~)17.5ºC.



A afirmação do Duarte Sousa parece estranha, mas compreendo o que ele quer dizer. Uma imagem vale mais que mil palavras.


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Nov 2011 às 22:04)

Está a chover moderado, 3,6mm de rain/rate.


----------



## NunoBrito (8 Nov 2011 às 22:07)

Chove moderado a forte neste momento.

Total até ao momento desde as 00h00m: 18.0mm


----------



## Geiras (8 Nov 2011 às 22:08)

Por aqui o vento vai moderando... chuvisca e sigo com 18.4ºC.


----------



## AnDré (8 Nov 2011 às 22:29)

Chove torrencialmente em Odivelas.

24,6mm em Caneças.


----------



## ct5iul (8 Nov 2011 às 22:32)

Boa Noite

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Rajada Maxima 39.1 km/h ás 21:14

Temp minima 8.9ºC 04:55

Temp Maxima 18.1ºC 22:10


Temp actual 17.4ºC 22:25
Pressão: 1014.5Hpa 22:25
Intensidade do Vento: 9.0 km/h 22:25
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento:S
Temperatura do vento: 17.3ºC 22:25
Humidade Relativa:90% 22:25
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 1.7 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 6.8mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 22:25
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste momento chuva fraca temperatura agradavel 

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Nov 2011 às 22:47)

c.bernardino disse:


> A afirmação do Duarte Sousa parece estranha, mas compreendo o que ele quer dizer. Uma imagem vale mais que mil palavras.



Bom, eu digo o que observo à janela, pois não tenho estação (infelizmente) para comparar. A ver se ali para o final de Dezembro já posso comparar



AnDré disse:


> Chove torrencialmente em Odivelas.
> 
> 24,6mm em Caneças.



Aqui também choveu, talvez com mais de 10/15 minutos de duração, e com algumas rajadas a destacarem-se.
Por agora (~)17.5ºC, e continua a subir, "está calor" na rua.


----------



## Geiras (8 Nov 2011 às 23:25)

Já são algumas as vezes que a luz dá sinal!


----------



## Agreste (8 Nov 2011 às 23:32)

Como sempre não temos registo de trovoadas no nosso serviço nacional. Uma noite interessante em perspectiva podendo o aviso laranja ficar curto no horário previsto.


----------



## Lousano (8 Nov 2011 às 23:41)

Boa noite.

Dia de céu encoberto, com período de precipitação durante a manhã, intensificando-se o vento durante a tarde.

Tmax: 15,6ºC

Tmin: 4,4ºC

Precip: 1,5mm

Tactual: 14,9ºC


----------



## AnDré (8 Nov 2011 às 23:45)

Relâmpago a sul! 

Chuva forte!

29,8mm em Caneças.


----------



## JAlves (8 Nov 2011 às 23:53)

Bolas André, tanto que eu tenho para fazer e vais-me obrigar a ir para a janela.


----------



## fsl (8 Nov 2011 às 23:54)

Em Oeiras cairam 7mm na ultima meia-hora.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Nov 2011 às 23:55)

Chove forte rate a variar entre os 40/50 mm/hr.

Acumulado 19,0 mm até ao momento, 17,5ºC.


----------



## meteo (8 Nov 2011 às 23:58)

Surpreendente!! 
Ultima hora aguaceiros moderados/fortes,e nos últimos 10 minutos chuva torrencial em Paço de Arcos!! Vento forte,e relâmpago há 20 minutos a Sul! 
10 minutos a chover torrencial,era engraçado ter estação nestas alturas


----------



## Geiras (8 Nov 2011 às 23:59)

Extremos de hoje:

Mínima: *6.2ºC*
Máxima: *18.8ºC* (depois das 23h)
Precipitação: *5.2mm*


Agora sigo com 18.8ºC e vento fraco a moderado com rajadas de S/SW.


----------



## lismen (8 Nov 2011 às 23:59)

Ja se nota no imap weather varias descargas no mar da celula mais atras. Somos capazes de ter festa esta noite 

Condições actuais- Aguaceiros fracos
*Temp 18ºC
Vento SSW 26 k/h
Pressao 1014
Humidade 94%*


----------



## fsl (9 Nov 2011 às 00:00)

A aproximação das Células :


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Nov 2011 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 17,8ºC

Mín - 9,9ºC

Precipitação - 20,2 mm


----------



## F_R (9 Nov 2011 às 00:03)

Vai chovendo praticamente desde o inicio da noite

Acumulou 8.2mm

Agora 12.8ºC


----------



## Fantkboy (9 Nov 2011 às 00:04)

cHOVE TORRENCIALMENTE


----------



## JAlves (9 Nov 2011 às 00:05)

Fantkboy disse:


> cHOVE TORRENCIALMENTE



Confirmo!


----------



## AnDré (9 Nov 2011 às 00:06)

É como se não houvesse amanhã!


----------



## Fantkboy (9 Nov 2011 às 00:09)

AnDré disse:


> É como se não houvesse amanhã!



Curioso com o rain rate em caneças


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Nov 2011 às 00:10)

10 minutos volvidos após a 0h e levo já 2,8 mm.

17,4ºC e 98%.


----------



## Fantkboy (9 Nov 2011 às 00:15)

Mário Barros disse:


> 10 minutos volvidos após a 0h e levo já 2,8 mm.
> 
> 17,4ºC e 98%.



E não para! Desde já os meus parabéns ao I.M
Alerta Laranja confirmado


----------



## Geiras (9 Nov 2011 às 00:15)

Fantkboy disse:


> E não para! Desde já os meus parabéns ao I.M



Então? 
Os avisos só entram em vigor a partir das 6h!


----------



## fsl (9 Nov 2011 às 00:20)

Nova Célula a descarregar sobre Oeiras, com rain rate de cerca de 50mm/hr


----------



## Fantkboy (9 Nov 2011 às 00:23)

Geiras disse:


> Então?
> Os avisos só entram em vigor a partir das 6h!



 

Nesse caso retiro os parabéns

Acalmou por enquanto!


----------



## miguel (9 Nov 2011 às 00:24)

Em Setúbal tudo calmo isto só anima aqui nas próximas horas

Temperatura alta de 18,1ºC humidade de 95% e vento fraco a rajada máxima ate agora foi de 34km/h


----------



## AnDré (9 Nov 2011 às 00:35)

Fantkboy disse:


> Curioso com o rain rate em caneças



Passou completamente ao lado de Caneças que segue apenas com 2mm desde as 0h.
O grosso da precipitação parece ter passado pela Arroja, Ramada e Serra da Amoreira.

Do terreno aqui ao lado, saturado pela chuva dos últimos dias, brota água de todos dos lados para a estrada. 
E pensar que há 15 dias estava ressequido. 


Nota ainda para os seguintes valores de precipitação registados no dia 8:
(>20mm)

31mm - Caneças, Odivelas
31mm - Caparide, Cascais
31mm - Parede, Cascais
26mm - Mira-Sintra
25mm - Pinheiro de Loures
23mm - Amadora
22mm - Oeiras

Valores bem acima do previsto.


----------



## meteo (9 Nov 2011 às 00:53)

Primeira bomba por aqui!!! Bem audivel,e com um barulho daqueles mesmo agradáveis,continuuuuos 
1:00- Novo relâmpago.Vem de Sudoeste a célula! Trovões bem audiveis.


----------



## tenente19 (9 Nov 2011 às 01:03)

Em está a afastar de corroios...


----------



## criz0r (9 Nov 2011 às 01:05)

Mas que bomba que estalou há minutos aqui, não sei como é que os vidros não se partiram.. foi um trovão mesmo muito forte dos mais fortes que já ouvi 
Chove forte neste momento e temperatura de 17,8ºC.


----------



## Nsantos79 (9 Nov 2011 às 01:05)

Por Torres Vedras chove agora com alguma intensidade e já com alguns clarões a norte!!!

Temp 17,1º


----------



## tenente19 (9 Nov 2011 às 01:08)

Afinal, continua em cima de corroios e ainda chove mais...


----------



## tenente19 (9 Nov 2011 às 01:10)

Bolas! está mesmo aqui!


----------



## criz0r (9 Nov 2011 às 01:12)

5 trovões seguidos e muito intensos. Chove forte.


----------



## MontijoCity (9 Nov 2011 às 01:19)

Trovões já se vão ouvindo cada vez mais perto. Preparem as máquinas e tirem muitas fotos lol.


----------



## tenente19 (9 Nov 2011 às 01:21)

Agora levantou uma ventania...


----------



## PedroAfonso (9 Nov 2011 às 01:21)

Meus amigos, está a ser impressionante isto! Desde a meia noite que não pára de chover em Almada. Trovoada mesmo em cima constante, chuva forte, vento que assusta.

Precipitação? 33.2 mm até agora.

Tenho 18.2ºC.

Não há meio da chuva parar!


----------



## PedroAfonso (9 Nov 2011 às 01:22)

Se estás em Almada ou na região da grande Lisboa, acompanha em directo no Facebook do Meteo Almada:

Http://facebook.com/meteoalmada


----------



## tenente19 (9 Nov 2011 às 01:29)

Bom, acho q por aqui está feito. Boa "vigia" para quem fica!


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Nov 2011 às 01:30)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Precipitação? 33.2 mm até agora.



Excelente 

Aqui muito nevoeiro e 4,8 mm.

Isso ainda irá chegar aqui, no problem, vento fraco de sul


----------



## criz0r (9 Nov 2011 às 01:34)

Pequena enxurrada já habitual por aqui em dias de Chuva forte mas hoje particularmente pior:


----------



## PedroAfonso (9 Nov 2011 às 01:35)

38.2 mm, não há meio de parar!

A trovoada passou mas é provável que regresse. Mantém-se os 18.2ºC.


----------



## dASk (9 Nov 2011 às 01:37)

agora é a minha vez! chuva fortíssima neste momento.


----------



## meteo (9 Nov 2011 às 01:39)

Oeiras só registou 2,6mm.Mas aqui em Paço de Arcos houve chuva bem forte,precipitação aqui acima dos 10 mm de certeza! A trovoada começou por prometer,com belos trovões,mas entrou em Terra mais a Sul...Como se viu,para os lados de Almada. 
Chove mais uma vez bem forte

Os sortudos que aproveitem a trovoada! ehehe Por aqui uma chuvada incrivel.A trovoada desapareçeu.


----------



## PedroAfonso (9 Nov 2011 às 01:40)

criz0r disse:


> Pequena enxurrada já habitual por aqui em dias de Chuva forte mas hoje particularmente pior:



De facto impressionante, desde a meia noite é a primeira vez que acumulo tanto na estação de Almada. 38.4 mm actualmente.

http://facebook.com/meteoalmada


----------



## Lightning (9 Nov 2011 às 01:41)

Mas que trovoada!!!! 

AS LOIÇAS DOS MÓVEIS ESTREMECIAM TODAS!!! NÃO VIA UMA DESTAS DESDE 9 DE SETEMBRO DE 2009!!! 

Filmei 5 ESTOIROS BRUTAIS que caíram a METROS DA MINHA CASA!!!! Estou sem palavras!!! Amanhã meto o vídeo aqui. 

Já há inundações, chove sem parar, é incrível... Já perdi a conta aos milímetros, penso que já tenho mais de 27 milímetros!!!


----------



## Stinger (9 Nov 2011 às 01:55)

Preparai vos que pelo que parece vem ai celulas enormes e a crescerem , parece um comboio delas


----------



## dASk (9 Nov 2011 às 01:57)

isto tudo está a acontecer na altura do pico da maré alta, que será agora as 2h01m! a ver vamos se não está ou poderá causar problemas de maior nas zonas habituais!


----------



## criz0r (9 Nov 2011 às 02:08)

Acalmou por agora mas foi realmente um episódio que já não assistia há uns anos. 5 ou 6 trovões de grande intensidade de tal maneira que sentia os vidros a estremecer e nem sei como é que não se partiram, depois uma Chuva forte que se manteve durante cerca de 20 minutos. Se a minha rua já tinha estas enxurradas nem quero imaginar como ficou a baixa de Corroios e a Cova da Piedade.


----------



## seqmad (9 Nov 2011 às 02:23)

O centro da célula de há bocado passou mesmo nessa linha SW-NE Corroios-Almada, aqui poucos kms a S houve uns minutos de chuva forte mas nem pouco mais ou menos 30mm, e os relâmpagos foram a alguma distância. Pelo sat24 parece vir aí mais animação na próxima hora.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (9 Nov 2011 às 02:31)

Engraçado que tive por Palmela e apesar da chuva, não notei nada de especial.

Apenas sim, muitos clarões no céu, mas trovoada nada.

Aqui em Setúbal chove e muito vento.

Cpts.


----------



## granizus (9 Nov 2011 às 02:39)

Boa noite a todos, este é o meu 1º post nos últimos tempos. Estou em São Domingos de Rana, Cascais, e pelas 23h caiu torrencialmente. Mais uma vez (como na passada 4ª feira) o esgoto e águas pluviais fizeram refluxo e entraram-me em casa . Adoro este tempo, mas assim é mais complicado. 
Ah, e estou há uma semana à espera que os imbecis das águas de cascais mandem aqui um piquete... a estes deviam cortar 2 anos de vencimento e não só os subsídios...


----------



## granizus (9 Nov 2011 às 02:43)

E mais relâmpagos e trovões a sul


----------



## GonçaloMPB (9 Nov 2011 às 03:06)

Já ouvi 2 trovões bem engraçados aqui em Setúbal.


----------



## AnDré (9 Nov 2011 às 03:57)

Continuam a ser audíveis os trovões na margem sul.
Aqui, o vento há já algum tempo que rodou para Noroeste.
A chuva quando cai é fraca e a temperatura vai descendo.


----------



## anti-trovoadas (9 Nov 2011 às 04:45)

Awui na Moita chove e ouvem-se trovões.


----------



## anti-trovoadas (9 Nov 2011 às 05:53)

Grande temporal que passou no Montijo as estradas estão inundadas apanhei pelo caminho a protecção civil ao pé da rotunda do eleclerc a desentupir sarjetas.
Grandes trovoadas e continuo sem luz desde as 05:25.


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Nov 2011 às 06:03)

Boas!
Um festival eléctrico esta noite... muita trovoada, devidamente acompanhada de chuva, com cerca de 50mm acumulados! (dados do Lightning)...

Resultado, estradas com muita terra, falhas de luz, e falta de água...


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Nov 2011 às 07:24)

Grande noite, da 1h até às 6h foi sempre a bombar com trovoada e chuva forte, muitas coisas ficaram alagadas por aqui.

O pico da trovoada foi por volta das 2H30 sensivelmente e por volta das 5H, quando caíram raios aqui bem perto, ainda consegui filmar muito bem, mas só ao fim da tarde tenho tempo de editar os vídeos.

Foi uma noite mal dormida, mas valeu a pena!

Sigo com 16ºC, chove fraco com vento nulo, sendo a máxima de 18ºC, por volta das 2h.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Nov 2011 às 07:25)

Bom dia

Bom, para variar, as trovoadas estão a ocorrer de madrugada, pelo que não pude assistir a nenhuma, ou pelo menos não fizeram barulho suficiente para eu acordar Só sei que acordei por volta das 00h20 com uma grande chuvada e grande ventania. 

Sigo com (~)15.0ºC, céu muito nublado e não chove.
Hoje, a partir de agora, as células irão todas para o Sul ou há possibilidades de alguma entrar pelo Vale do Tejo?


----------



## HotSpot (9 Nov 2011 às 07:50)

Grande festival esta noite.  

O maior pico foi entre as 4:50 e 5:50 com 25,0 mm e muita trovoada.

Sigo com 38,8 mm acumulados e vem mais uma célula a caminho.


----------



## ct5iul (9 Nov 2011 às 08:27)

Bom Dia

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Rajada Maxima 42.3 km/h ás 01:42

Temp minima 14.3ºC 07:26


Temp actual 14.9ºC 08:25
Pressão: 1016.2Hpa 08:25
Intensidade do Vento: 1.7 km/h 08:25
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento:N
Temperatura do vento: 14.8ºC 08:25
Humidade Relativa:92% 08:25
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 3.2 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 38.9mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 Baixo 08:25
Altitude: 110Metros

*Neste momento Chove fortemente vento fraco *

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## miguel (9 Nov 2011 às 08:45)

HotSpot disse:


> Grande festival esta noite.
> 
> O maior pico foi entre as 4:50 e 5:50 com 25,0 mm e muita trovoada.
> 
> Sigo com 38,8 mm acumulados e vem mais uma célula a caminho.



Aqui o pico foi a essa hora também mas passou tudo mais de raspão ouvi dois bons trovoes e o resto foi clarões para norte vinham dai!! a precipitação aqui desde as 00h vai em 14,2mm muito pouco comparado com os arredores mais acima


----------



## Firefigther (9 Nov 2011 às 08:49)

Esta madrugada chuva e trovoada Q. B. vamos lá ver o que este Alerta Metereologico Laranja vai dar aqui para o distrito. Por agora vai


----------



## Aurélio (9 Nov 2011 às 08:55)

Firefigther disse:


> Esta madrugada chuva e trovoada Q. B. vamos lá ver o que este Alerta Metereologico Laranja vai dar aqui para o distrito. Por agora vai



Sinceramente parece-me que a partir de agora não dará nada ... looolll

A mancha de precipitação e mesmo segundo o Sat24, temos uma zona instável em todo o Alentejo e no Sotavento Algarvio onde presumo que esteja a chover bastante desde há cerca de uma hora ...
Contudo espera-se que ao avançar para dentro de terra perca intensidade como refere o IM !!


----------



## PedroAfonso (9 Nov 2011 às 09:07)

bom dia. de facto o grosso da precipitação foi entre as 0 e as 2h30. Ainda assim até agora caíram mais 10 mm elevando a quantidade para os 61.2 mm acumulados! são só lençóis de água pela cidade e algumas inundações junto à N10.


----------



## F_R (9 Nov 2011 às 09:16)

Bom dia

Noite de chuva também por Abrantes

15.6mm acumulados

Agora 15.3ºC

O céu continua muito nublado


----------



## Geiras (9 Nov 2011 às 09:40)

Bem mas que trovoadas esta madrugada! Eram descargas um pouco frequentes e bastante concentradas, parecia que não saiam dali 

Períodos de chuva forte que acumularam até ao momento 29.7mm.

Mínima de 15.9ºC.

Neste momento 16.1ºC, 98%HR e vento fraco.


----------



## F_R (9 Nov 2011 às 09:44)

Vai chovendo bem nos últimos minutos

19.2mm acumulados


----------



## Fantkboy (9 Nov 2011 às 10:22)

O I.M rectificou o Engano de ontem relativamente ao aviso laranja que apontava que entrasse em vigor a partir das 6 da manhã de hoje!
Alterou para a 1 da manhã desta madrugada, até a 14:59 deste mesmo dia . 



Por aqui tudo calmo depois de uma noite animada!


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Nov 2011 às 10:50)

Aqui noite algo animada com muitos clarões mas poucos trovões.

Acumulado até ao momento de 9,4 mm.

Neste momento 15,2ºC e vento fraco de sul.


----------



## Lightning (9 Nov 2011 às 10:55)

mr. phillip disse:


> Boas!
> Um festival eléctrico esta noite... muita trovoada, devidamente acompanhada de chuva, com cerca de 50mm acumulados! (dados do Lightning)...
> 
> Resultado, estradas com muita terra, falhas de luz, e falta de água...



Valor agora actualizado: 55,1 mm. NÃO me recordo de uma única manhã em que eu tivesse acordado e visto um valor tão elevado de precipitação na estação registado só numa madrugada... 

O dia ainda não acabou, mas obviamente penso que já não será de esperar muito mais, mas até aos 60 mm ainda devo de ir. 

É basicamente essa a história, Mr.Phillip, estive até às 4 da manhã a fazer uma pequena reportagem, quando começou a chover forte e de forma persistente eu já sabia que _isto ia dar que falar aqui em Corroios. Como sempre._ 

Zonas do costume, entre elas a estrada nacional, até encontrei quem estivesse a varrer a água para fora do seu estabelecimento, com tudo inundado.. 

A vala transbordou e eu tive água à porta de casa, como só tinha acontecido uma vez em 1997. A zona ao pé dos correios, onde se encontra aquela outra vala subterrânea, abateu um pouco. Houve quem tivesse ficado preso dentro do carro, no meio da inundação. Os reboques andavam para cá e para lá...

Quando fizer a montagem de tudo, coloco o vídeo aqui no fórum.


----------



## F_R (9 Nov 2011 às 11:09)

Esta manhã está a ser bem chuvosa

Até agora 22.2mm, de momento não chove

15.7ºC


----------



## AnDré (9 Nov 2011 às 11:09)

Noite de...
A vê-las passar. E muitas passaram.
Houve uma altura que via flashes de quase todos os quadrantes.

Em Odivelas, a partir que o vento rodou para noroeste, nunca mais cá chegou nenhuma célula.
Foi ver as células da margem sul a crescer, e as que vinham nesta direcção a morrer. 

Salvé a precipitação que caiu ontem e hoje até à 1h.

Caneças segue com uns "humildes" 7,2mm hoje.
Mas com uns já generosos 101,6mm acumulados neste mês de Novembro.

Terrenos saturados de água. À espera de ver a erva verde cobrir o que secou e o que ardeu.


----------



## PDias (9 Nov 2011 às 11:13)

Bom dia,

por aqui nada de especial, apenas chuva fraca pontualmente moderada com nevoeiro à mistura, acumulei ontem 14,4mm, e hoje até agora 5,1mm.


----------



## squidward (9 Nov 2011 às 12:12)

nesta madrugada choveu ainda de forma moderada ouvi também alguns trovões ao longe, provavelmente das células que estavam na margem sul.


----------



## miguel (9 Nov 2011 às 12:29)

Em Setúbal noite de muitos clarões mas quase tudo a norte por volta das 5h lá se ouviu alguns mais perto e foi quando choveu mais com um rain rate máximo de 77,8mm/h (05:13)

Precipitação até agora 15,4mm

Rajada máxima 51km/h (02:15)

Temperatura 16,1ºC


----------



## ct5iul (9 Nov 2011 às 13:55)

Boa Tarde 

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Rajada Maxima 42.3 km/h ás 01:42

Temp minima 14.3ºC 07:26


Temp actual 15.1ºC 13:50
Pressão: 1016.5Hpa 13:50
Intensidade do Vento: 8.2 km/h 13:50
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento:SO
Temperatura do vento: 14.7ºC 13:50
Humidade Relativa:90% 13:50
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.5 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 48.5mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 Baixo 13:50
Altitude: 110Metros

*Neste momento  o ceu esta escuro e comecou a chover  *

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com
__________________


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Nov 2011 às 14:03)

Começa agora a chover, (~)18.0ºC.
O GFS previa para esta manhã precipitação jeitosa, mas _where is the rain?_


----------



## miguel (9 Nov 2011 às 14:06)

Vai chovendo e a precipitação acumulada vai em 16,6mm hoje

Temperatura 16,3ºC

o vento esse é nulo agora


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Nov 2011 às 14:09)

Para já, um belíssimo dia de chuva, com a bela quantia de 57.2mm acumulados, que fazem já de Novembro, apenas no dia 9, o mês mais chuvoso do ano, até agora...

De momento sigo com, pasmem-se,... chuva...


----------



## Microburst (9 Nov 2011 às 14:46)

Boa tarde ao fórum 

Aqui por Cacilhas foi noite de "arrumar os móveis no andar de cima", relâmpagos e bombas para todos os gostos, quase todas com menos de 3 segundos de intervalo entre flash e trovão, principalmente no período compreendido entre as 01h30-02h30 e 05h-06h. Curioso o detector de descargas eléctricas do IM não acusar nada, mas salvo erro já foi aqui referido que isso é normal acontecer.

Chuva nem vale a pena falar, água por todo o lado. Olhando para os dados de colegas de áreas próximas nota-se que de facto foi na margem sul que a precipitação mais se concentrou, tal e qual referiu o IM esta manhã. Desde as 0h sigo com *73,4mm* acumulados, resultado de autênticos dilúvios por aqui ocorridos desde a madrugada. 

Para quem andava preocupado que chegássemos ao final do ano com pouca chuva, os 152,6mm acumulados desde o dia 1 são prova de que isso não se passará. 

Dados actuais

Temperatura: 15,6ºC
Humidade: 95%
Pressão: 1016hpa


----------



## criz0r (9 Nov 2011 às 14:55)

Boa tarde, noite de "arromba" pela margem sul e Lisboa depois de 5 trovões que por pouco não me partiram os vidros do quarto tal foi a intensidade isto por volta das 23h e 30 e a noite também continuou animada até +/- as 5h da manhã, a chuva essa sim foi muito intensa em diversos períodos e dando uma olhadela nas estações dos meus vizinhos vejo que tiveram acumulações muito interessantes! e no qual também postei ontem uma foto da enxurrada perto da minha casa mas imagino as muitas outras por essa cidade fora. Por agora vai chuviscando apesar de já ter chovido bem a manhã toda. Temperatura nos 15,1ºC.


----------



## F_R (9 Nov 2011 às 14:56)

Em Abrantes vamos seguindo com chuva fraca

23.6mm acumulados

14.2ºC

Máxima 16.2ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Nov 2011 às 16:58)

Boa tarde !!

Percebo completamente o que o Microburst diz, sobre os dilúvios, pois eu tenho um acumulado impressionante desde as 00h !!!

81mm !! Choveu fortissimo desde as 02h quase sem parar forte até as 06h. Sempre forte. Noite de trovoada, trovoada essa que este presente 5 horas seguidas.


----------



## Geiras (9 Nov 2011 às 17:13)

Tenho um acumulado de 39.5mm desde as 0h.


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Nov 2011 às 17:43)

Chove forte, 81,3mm para já.

PS -17:54 - 122,4mm de rain/rate !!!!


----------



## shli30396 (9 Nov 2011 às 17:53)

Olhando para o satélite e para o radar, parece vir aí muita animação para o pessoal a sul do Tejo, até Sines, e mais tarde de Sines para baixo!


----------



## dASk (9 Nov 2011 às 18:27)

dia muito chuvoso este, esteve praticamente o dia todo a chover, sigo com 46mm e 105mm mensais! se isto for sempre assim n me importo de ter verão até Outubro! :P


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Nov 2011 às 18:32)

Chuva torrencial agora! (~)15.0ºC.


----------



## Microburst (9 Nov 2011 às 18:35)

É verdade, por aqui também chove (de novo) torrencialmente. 

Precipitação acumulada de 8 de Novembro, dados das 18h30: *77,2mm*.


P.S. Satélite mostra que é possível haver animação a sul de Setúbal, pelo menos já vislumbrei uns quantos relâmpagos para esses lados.


----------



## dASk (9 Nov 2011 às 18:40)

Microburst disse:


> É verdade, por aqui também chove (de novo) torrencialmente.
> 
> Precipitação acumulada de 8 de Novembro, dados das 18h30: *77,2mm*.



77,2mm é mesmo muita fruta!! tou desconfiado que este mês vai ultrapassar e bem as nossas médias aqui na margem sul! a ver vamos


----------



## DRC (9 Nov 2011 às 18:51)

Acaba de cair uma chuvada impressionante aqui!


----------



## Geiras (9 Nov 2011 às 19:24)

Chove forte! 42.2mm.


----------



## DRC (9 Nov 2011 às 19:27)

De novo chuva muito intensa.


----------



## c.bernardino (9 Nov 2011 às 20:12)

se nos eventos de finais de outubro o norte de Lisboa fcou favorecido, desta vez é a sul que está a ação.

por aqui "apenas" 16,4 mm acumulados hoje. em pinheiro de loures


----------



## Geiras (9 Nov 2011 às 20:30)

Morrinha sem parar já há várias horas!

43mm acumulados, 14.8ºC e 99%HR.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Nov 2011 às 20:31)

O dia de hoje segue com *21,7mm* acumulados. O mês, com 99mm. Por agora não chove.

Temperatura nos 14,3ºC e humidade nos 91%, com vento a soprar moderado de E (90º), nos 20,5 km/h.

1016 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Nov 2011 às 21:01)

Chove fraco, nevoeiro a menos de 100 metros de altitude, (~)14.5ºC.


----------



## F_R (9 Nov 2011 às 21:12)

Volta a chover com alguma intensidade nas últimas horas

33.2mm acumulados

Agora 13.4ºC


----------



## AnDré (9 Nov 2011 às 21:13)

De momento, chuva, nevoeiro, vento fraco de norte e temperatura a descer.

Segundo dia sem 1 segundo de sol.

20,8mm acumulados em Caneças até ao momento.
115,2mm este mês.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Nov 2011 às 21:17)

Aqui até ao momento 20,0 mm 

Estou com 13,8ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Nov 2011 às 21:31)

Não sei se será contagem final do dia, mas sigo com 59.5mm acumulados e o mês segue já com 136.8mm...

De momento não chove, mas ameaça...

Temperatura nos 14.8ºC, que é a mínima do dia, tendo sido a máxima de 18.5ºC, às 01h53!


----------



## Teles (9 Nov 2011 às 22:14)

Dia muito monótono por aqui hoje com 4mm de precipitação acumulada até ao momento.
Deixo aqui umas fotos do dia de hoje:


----------



## Lightning (9 Nov 2011 às 22:31)

Acabei agora de colocar no fórum o vídeo com a reportagem que fiz desta madrugada.

Pode ser encontrado *neste tópico*. Espero que gostem.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Nov 2011 às 22:41)

AnDré disse:


> Segundo dia sem 1 segundo de sol.



Hoje, aqui ainda espreitou...



Teles disse:


>



Há pouco também consegui ver, Júpiter "está muito perto" da Lua, boa(s) foto(s)


----------



## miguel (9 Nov 2011 às 22:42)

Extremos em setubal hoje:

Mínima:*14,3ºC*
Máxima:*18,2ºC*

Rajada máxima:*51km/h* (02:15)

Precipitação:*22,2mm* rain rate máximo:*77,8mm/h* (05:13)


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Nov 2011 às 23:05)

Por agora não chove, continua céu encoberto por nuvens baixas e nevoeiro abaixo dos 100 metros de altitude, (~)14.0ºC.


----------



## criz0r (9 Nov 2011 às 23:17)

Boa noite, por aqui depois de mais um dia chuvoso segue tudo calmo embora continue a ameaçar chover outra vez. Temperatura nos 14,3ºC.


----------



## ct5iul (9 Nov 2011 às 23:38)

Boa Noite

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO


Rajada Maxima 42.3 km/h ás 01:42

Temp minima 13.1ºC 23:30


Temp actual 13.1ºC 23:30
Pressão: 1016.5Hpa 23:30
Intensidade do Vento: 1.0 km/h 23:30
Escala de Beaufort : 0
Direcção do Vento:N
Temperatura do vento: 13.1ºC 23:30
Humidade Relativa:90% 23:30
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.2 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 55.5mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 23:30
Altitude: 110Metros

*Neste momento chuva miudinha * 

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Nov 2011 às 00:09)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 17,8ºC

Mín - 13,3ºC

Precipitação - 20,0 mm

Bastante nevoeiro ontem e hoje, e assim se mantêm:


----------



## Gilmet (10 Nov 2011 às 00:20)

Actualmente sigo com nevoeiro cerrado e 12,7ºC de temperatura.

Humidade nos 92% (limite do sensor), e vento nulo. Pressão nos 1016 hPa.



Extremos de dia 8 de Novembro de 2011:

Temperatura mínima: *9,3ºC* (00:46)
Temperatura máxima: *17,6ºC* (23:31)
Temperatura média [composta]: *13,8ºC*

Precipitação: *25,9mm*.


Extremos de dia 9 de Novembro de 2011:

Temperatura mínima: *12,9ºC* (23:51)
Temperatura máxima: *17,6ºC* (00:00)
Temperatura média [composta]: *15,0ºC*

Precipitação: *21,7mm*.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Nov 2011 às 01:00)

Mário Barros disse:


>



Agora mais cerrado


----------



## Gilmet (10 Nov 2011 às 07:12)

Bom dia!

Continua o nevoeiro cerrado, por vezes acumulando-se apenas nas regiões de mais baixa altitude.

A temperatura desceu aos *10,9ºC*, e actualmente segue nos 11,5ºC.

Humidade nos 93% e pressão a 1015 hPa.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Nov 2011 às 08:59)

Bom dia.

Por aqui também está nevoeiro, que se pode dizer, cerrado. Todas as estações mais próximas registam 0.3mm, que penso que não seja de chuva, mas sim pelo nevoeiro (~)14.0ºC.


----------



## ct5iul (10 Nov 2011 às 11:17)

Bom dia

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO


Rajada Maxima 17.9 km/h ás 09:36

Temp minima 11.7ºC 05:26


Temp actual 14.1ºC 11:00
Pressão: 1017.0Hpa 11:00
Intensidade do Vento: 11.2 km/h 11:00
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento:S
Temperatura do vento: 13.4ºC 11:00
Humidade Relativa:94% 11:00
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.1mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 Baixo 11:00
Altitude: 110Metros


WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com

Foto do dia Pólo Universitário da Ajuda 06:30


----------



## AnDré (10 Nov 2011 às 11:19)

Sol a espreitar agora, ao terceiro dia, ainda que por entre o nevoeiro que lá se vai dissipando.

Vento nulo.
Temperatura a rondar os 15ºC.


----------



## F_R (10 Nov 2011 às 11:25)

Bom dia

Mínima 13.4ºC

Agora 16.7ºC

0.6mm acumulados desde a meia-noite

Por agora o sol vai espreitando


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Nov 2011 às 19:12)

Dia de nevoeiro até início da tarde, depois céu pouco nublado.

Agora céu parcialmente nublado, algum vento de Sul, (~)17.0ºC.
___________________________________________________
Perto das 09h30:


----------



## Geiras (10 Nov 2011 às 19:32)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *20.6ºC*
Mínima: *13.2ºC*

Precipitação (nevoeiro): *0.2mm*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Nov 2011 às 23:12)

Céu muito nublado, (~)17.0ºC.


----------



## Lousano (10 Nov 2011 às 23:21)

Boa noite.

Depois do nevoeiro matinal, a tarde foi de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Tmax: 20,4ºC

Tmin: 8,6ºC

Neste momento 16,5ºC e já com vento forte de Sul.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Nov 2011 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 17,8ºC

Mín - 11,7ºC

Precipitação - 0,2 mm


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Nov 2011 às 07:33)

Bom dia!

Por agora está céu maioritariamente nublado, com um nascer-do-Sol bonito, vento moderado de Sul, (~)18.0ºC.


----------



## F_R (11 Nov 2011 às 09:23)

Bom dia

Alguma nuvens no céu

Mínima 14.2ºC

Agora 16.1ºC


----------



## jorgeanimal (11 Nov 2011 às 09:27)

Bom dia

Aqui na Lourinhã já chove há mais de uma hora.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (11 Nov 2011 às 09:35)

bom dia
Manhã de chuva por Leiria por vezes moderada ou como diziam os antigos "uma chuva bem chuvida"


----------



## Microburst (11 Nov 2011 às 11:48)

Bom dia ao fórum

Valente chuvada aqui na região da Grande Lisboa cerca das 11h, já cá cantam 5,5mm.


----------



## AnDré (11 Nov 2011 às 12:35)

Em Odivelas, chuva fraca e vento fraco a moderado de oeste.

Caneças segue com 5,4mm acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## miguel (11 Nov 2011 às 12:47)

Em Setúbal uns incríveis 0,4mm nesta frentezinha e já não chove

Máxima até ao momento antes da nano mini frente 19,9ºC agora estão 18,0ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Nov 2011 às 13:49)

3,3mm acumulados e está a chover bem.

PS - 13:54 - Está a chover com bastante intensidade, 21,4mm de rain/rate.


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Nov 2011 às 14:02)

Já está apenas moderada, actual 6,3mm com rain/rate máximo para já de 21,6mm.


----------



## F_R (11 Nov 2011 às 14:20)

Boas 

Vai chovendo fraco

3.0mm acumulados

15.8ºC

Máxima de 19.3ºC


----------



## Geiras (11 Nov 2011 às 14:28)

Morrinha por aqui... 6mm acumulados.


----------



## criz0r (11 Nov 2011 às 14:34)

Boa tarde, início de manhã algo chuvosa até cerca das 11h e 30m, a partir daí manteve-se muito nublado por nuvens média/altas tal como está agora, o vento é fraco de SW e a temperatura na casa dos 18,2ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Nov 2011 às 18:36)

Dia de céu muito nublado, ocorreu apenas um aguaceiro das 11h às 12h.

(~)17.0ºC.


----------



## Lousano (11 Nov 2011 às 18:44)

Boa noite.

Dia chuvoso e de temperatura amena.

Tmax: 17,2ºC

Tmin: 14,2ºC

Precip: 14mm


----------



## Gilmet (11 Nov 2011 às 19:45)

Dia bastante calmo, com chuva apenas no período da manhã.

Sigo com *15,3ºC*, mínima do dia até ao momento, sendo que a máxima foi de *18,0ºC*.

Humidade nos 83%, pressão a 1016 hPa e vento nulo.

*3,3mm* de precipitação acumulada.


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Nov 2011 às 22:29)

Nevoeiro cerrado por aqui.


----------



## MontijoCity (11 Nov 2011 às 23:38)

Confirma-se fui a palmela e está mesmo muito nevoeiro se bem que à vinda para cá parecia começar a acalmar.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Nov 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 17,8ºC

Mín - 15,0ºC

Precipitação - 2,4 mm


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Nov 2011 às 00:08)

Nevoeiro apenas nas serras (100m), (~)16.0ºC.


----------



## Lousano (12 Nov 2011 às 08:02)

Bom dia.

O dia começa com céu muito nublado, vento forte de Sul e bastante abafado.

Tactual: 18,7ºC

Raj. max: 61,6km/h


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Nov 2011 às 09:04)

Bom dia!

Céu muito nublado, (~)17.5ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Nov 2011 às 11:20)

Extremos de dia 10 de Novembro de 2011:

Temperatura mínima: *10,9ºC* (06:42)
Temperatura máxima: *18,5ºC* (15:33)
Temperatura média [composta]: *14,7ºC*

Precipitação:* 0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 11 de Novembro de 2011:

Temperatura mínima: *14,9ºC* (20:39)
Temperatura máxima: *18,0ºC* (15:14)
Temperatura média [composta]: *16,4ºC*

Precipitação: *3,3mm*



Bom dia!

18,8ºC actuais, em subida rápida, com céu encoberto e vento moderado a forte do quadrante Sul.

23,4 km/h de SSO (202º), por agora.

Humidade nos 70% e pressão a 1010 hPa, em queda.

A temperatura mínima ficou-se pelos *15,3ºC*.


----------



## F_R (12 Nov 2011 às 13:13)

Bom dia

Mínima 14.3ºC

Agora 21.0ºC


----------



## Geiras (12 Nov 2011 às 13:16)

Por aqui o que se está a destacar mais até ao momento é o vento que se mantém moderado a forte de SE. Auriol a registar-me uma rajada máxima de 44km/h.

Sigo com uma temperatura bastante mais amena e agradável que nos últimos dias de 23ºC.


----------



## Reportorio (12 Nov 2011 às 13:17)

Por miratejo

35.3Km rajada
24.2C
42% humidade


----------



## Geiras (12 Nov 2011 às 13:38)

Sigo já com 24.2ºC!


----------



## Gilmet (12 Nov 2011 às 14:21)

Um calorão por aqui! 22,7ºC neste momento, tendo já atingido os *22,8ºC*!

Humidade nos 43% e pressão a 1009 hPa, com vento nos 7,9 km/h de ESE (112º).

Céu encoberto.


----------



## criz0r (12 Nov 2011 às 14:51)

Boas tardes, por aqui tive já a máxima do mês com 22,4ºC, por enquanto mantém-se com 22,3ºC Céu muito nublado e o vento fraco a moderado de SW.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Nov 2011 às 15:17)

O céu mantém-se encoberto por Altocumulus e Altostratus, e sigo com uns fascinantes *23,1ºC* e *37%* de humidade!

Pressão nos 1009 hPa e vento a 16,2 km/h de ESE (112º), com rajadas fortes, na ordem dos 50 km/h.


----------



## PedroAfonso (12 Nov 2011 às 15:33)

Vim dar um passeio pela cidade e estão uns escaldantes 24 graus. Anormalmente quente para esta altura do ano. O vento é predominante de Sul.


----------



## Geiras (12 Nov 2011 às 15:36)

Por aqui também está um pouco abafado, 24.5ºC e vento moderado a forte com rajadas também fortes de S/SE.


----------



## criz0r (12 Nov 2011 às 15:37)

O vento intensificou-se bastante nesta ultima meia hora já se sente rajadas bem fortes, temperatura de 23,0ºC e não pára de subir.


----------



## Fantkboy (12 Nov 2011 às 15:43)

criz0r disse:


> O vento intensificou-se bastante nesta ultima meia hora já se sente rajadas bem fortes, temperatura de 23,0ºC e não pára de subir.



Rajadas bem fortes por aqui


----------



## AnDré (12 Nov 2011 às 15:53)

Fantkboy disse:


> Rajadas bem fortes por aqui



Vinha agora mesmo dizer isso.

O vento tem estado a aumentar de intensidade na última meia hora.
E apresenta já boas rajadas de vento.

A temperatura essa, está nos 23ºC.

Céu encoberto.


----------



## anti-trovoadas (12 Nov 2011 às 15:58)

http://www.meteorage.fr/euclid/euclid_last_lightnings.gif

Vem aí das boas???


----------



## c.bernardino (12 Nov 2011 às 16:00)

anti-trovoadas disse:


> http://http://www.meteorage.fr/euclid/euclid_last_lightnings.gif
> 
> Vem aí das boas???



o link não funciona...


----------



## NunoBrito (12 Nov 2011 às 16:01)

anti-trovoadas disse:


> http://http://www.meteorage.fr/euclid/euclid_last_lightnings.gif
> 
> Vem aí das boas???



Confirmo. O link nao funciona.


----------



## Geiras (12 Nov 2011 às 16:10)

Vem aí das boas vem 

Sigo com 23.6ºC e vento moderado de S.


----------



## Fantkboy (12 Nov 2011 às 16:18)

Geiras disse:


> Vem aí das boas vem
> 
> Sigo com 23.6ºC e vento moderado de S.




Cada vez mais intensidade no vento constante e rajadas!


----------



## c.bernardino (12 Nov 2011 às 16:38)

anti-trovoadas disse:


> http://http://www.meteorage.fr/euclid/euclid_last_lightnings.gif
> 
> Vem aí das boas???



o link tem um http:/ a mais....

as descargas seguem, obviamente as células... vão para NNE não nos atingem.

bom link, no entanto , anti-trovoadas


----------



## anti-trovoadas (12 Nov 2011 às 16:46)

c.bernardino disse:


> o link não funciona...



Já está corrigido...desculpem.


----------



## AnDré (12 Nov 2011 às 17:38)

O céu,um tanto ao quanto tenebroso por aqui.







O vento mantém-se extremamente irregular.
Ora sopra fraco a moderado, ora sopra bastante forte e com rajadas.

A temperatura mantém-se bem tropical.
22ºC.

Que desperdício...


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Nov 2011 às 17:42)

Vendaval por aqui !!

Rajada de 45,4km/h. Céu também tenebroso e negro. Bom pronúncio para uma tempestade nocturna !?


----------



## Nuno_1010 (12 Nov 2011 às 17:53)

Ja vi um relampago


----------



## miguel (12 Nov 2011 às 17:56)

No mar está mesmo brutal aqui só mais tarde

Máxima de 22,7ºC e agora estão ainda 22,4ºC com vento forte rajada máxima de 68km/h


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Nov 2011 às 18:00)

Xiiii será que só vai chover no cabo da roca e nas berlengas ? 

Aqui rajada máxima até ao momento de 76 km/h de sul.

Neste momento o vento forte mantém-se e a temperatura está nos 22,2ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (12 Nov 2011 às 18:02)

Brutal este eco no radar. Aparentemente uma super-célula que se chega a terra com esta força faz estragos valentes. De Seguir....


----------



## Geiras (12 Nov 2011 às 18:20)

Por aqui também esta um vendaval! Rajadas muito fortes.

O tempo continua um pouco abafado lá fora, bastante agradável e jeitoso para as trovoadas  23.1ºC.


----------



## cactus (12 Nov 2011 às 18:28)

Sim aqui tambem o que há  a salientar é o vento ( faz um ruido semelhante a um comboio ) , de resto nada de mais .


----------



## fsl (12 Nov 2011 às 18:48)

Em Oeiras , o aumento das rajadas é notório:


----------



## Gongas (12 Nov 2011 às 18:49)

Boas, Por Coimbra avisto alguns relampagos para o lado do mar...tempo abafado, parece vir temporal a caminho.


----------



## Teles (12 Nov 2011 às 18:59)

Para os lados de Peniche deve estar brutal pois consigo ver aqui os clarões dos relâmpagos


----------



## Lousano (12 Nov 2011 às 19:17)

A NW já é visível actividade eléctrica. 

Por aqui o vento já é apenas moderado com rajadas fortes e calor.

Tmax: 23,8ºC

Tmin: 13,2ºC

Raj. max: 73,9ºC

Tactual: 22,1ºC


----------



## fsl (12 Nov 2011 às 19:26)

A chuva já está a "roçar" a Costa :


----------



## Microburst (12 Nov 2011 às 19:38)

Boa noite

De facto também consigo avistar alguns relâmpagos a Noroeste daqui de Almada, mas bastante afastados. Fui um pouco à varanda saborear estes maravilhosos 23ºC e ainda deu para ver alguns.


----------



## AnDré (12 Nov 2011 às 19:46)

Estive 15 minutos sem electricidade.
Não sei se terá sido algo associado às rajadas de vento que se fazem sentir.

A vantagem da ausência de luz, foi a perfeita contemplação dos relâmpagos a oeste e noroeste.


----------



## jorgeanimal (12 Nov 2011 às 19:50)

Lourinhã

Vejo relâmpagos de 10 em 10 segundos...o som demora muito pouco tempo a chegar. Vai ficar agreste!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Nov 2011 às 19:58)

(~)22.0ºC, vento moderado a forte de Sul, muitos relâmpagos a Oeste/Noroeste, talvez 1 a cada 5/10 segundos!


----------



## Gilmet (12 Nov 2011 às 20:02)

Alguns raios, no horizonte, por cá, essencialmente na faixa NO-O.






20,3ºC e 54% de humidade. 31,7 km/h de SE (125º).


----------



## Geiras (12 Nov 2011 às 20:02)

Impressionante a quantidade de relâmpagos por segundo a NW daqui!


----------



## Nsantos79 (12 Nov 2011 às 20:07)

jorgeanimal disse:


> Lourinhã
> 
> Vejo relâmpagos de 10 em 10 segundos...o som demora muito pouco tempo a chegar. Vai ficar agreste!



Aqui por Torres Vedras não se avista relâmpagos, mas nos últimos 30 minutos a temperatura desceu de 23,2º para os actuais 21,6º.

EDIT: fui agora á varanda fumar e vê-se realmente clarões a NE


----------



## Nuno_1010 (12 Nov 2011 às 20:18)

ainda não ouvi  barulho


----------



## Firefigther (12 Nov 2011 às 20:22)

Por aqui apenas o vento forte , e os 21 º a marcar a noite.


----------



## criz0r (12 Nov 2011 às 20:43)

E por aqui avisto quase de 10 em 10 segundos relâmpagos por detrás do cristo-rei é um aparato eléctrico descomunal. Temperatura de 21,1ºC.


----------



## NfrG (12 Nov 2011 às 21:13)

Também já avistei alguns relâmpagos, mas não ouvi nenhum trovão.


----------



## Norther (12 Nov 2011 às 21:14)

Gilmet disse:


> Alguns raios, no horizonte, por cá, essencialmente na faixa NO-O.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




boa foto Gilmet, parece que vos ides ter umas boa festa


----------



## telegram (12 Nov 2011 às 21:36)

Há relâmpagos frequentes a Oeste da Figueira da Foz, sobre o mar.
20,4ºC
1011 hPa


----------



## DRC (12 Nov 2011 às 21:56)

Nada de chuva por aqui, nem parece que venha aí chuva.
Temperatura actual nos *19,4ºC* e humidade nos 68%.


----------



## Zapiao (12 Nov 2011 às 22:25)

Radar activo. A chuva deve chegar dentro de 1h a 2h nao acham?


----------



## criz0r (12 Nov 2011 às 22:36)

Por aqui o vento acalmou e o céu começa a limpar depois de ter avistado há cerca de 2 horas um grande festival eléctrico a Norte de Lisboa. Temperatura actual de 20,7ºC.


----------



## Lousano (12 Nov 2011 às 23:22)

Zapiao disse:


> Radar activo. A chuva deve chegar dentro de 1h a 2h nao acham?



Apenas a região de Lisboa deverá ter precipitação esta noite na região centro.


----------



## Geiras (12 Nov 2011 às 23:29)

Está a pingar por aqui 

O vento voltou em força!


----------



## criz0r (12 Nov 2011 às 23:33)

Ouvi um trovão agora mesmo e vê-se bastante actividade eléctrica a Norte já vou no 3º Flash , entretanto nem reparei mas caíram umas pingas por aqui. Temperatura de 20,3ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Nov 2011 às 23:35)

Relâmpagos a Sul! Pelo radar a precipitação vai, mais uma vez, passar ao lado, (~)20.0ºC.


----------



## fhff (12 Nov 2011 às 23:41)

Por aqui já chove. 1 mm acumulado. Temperatura 18,7ªC. Pressão 1007.
Vento forte.


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Nov 2011 às 23:42)

Já chove por aqui..E não é chuvisco é mesmo chuva fraca..


----------



## CarlosS (12 Nov 2011 às 23:53)

Começou a chover em Cascais, pelas 23:40. Chuva moderada, com algumas bátegas fortes. Ouviram-se alguns trovões ao longe. Temperatura: 18.1ºC


----------



## Lousano (12 Nov 2011 às 23:57)

Ainda 20,6ºC.

Se não existisse tanto vento era uma bela noite de Verão.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Nov 2011 às 00:04)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 23,9ºC

Mín - 15,0ºC

Precipitação - 0,2 mm


----------



## fhff (13 Nov 2011 às 00:05)

A temperatura por aqui baixo depressa dos 18,7ºC para os 17,0 ºC. Acumulou 1,9 mm desde as 23:40.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Nov 2011 às 00:06)

Começo o Domingo com vento forte, 46,4km/h e chuvisco.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Nov 2011 às 01:18)

A madrugada inicia-se pacata, com vento fraco a moderado.

Ainda *19,6ºC*  e 59% de humidade.

1010 hPa de pressão.


----------



## AnDré (13 Nov 2011 às 02:54)

Ai se a linha de instabilidade estivesse uns 100km mais a este...







EDIT (3:01): Já vejo relâmpagos a oeste.


----------



## dASk (13 Nov 2011 às 04:23)

Bem parece que tão a crer aproximar-se mais de terra! diria agora que bastavam uns 50km mais para Este...  vou aguentar mais um pouco para ver a evolução desta linha!!


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Nov 2011 às 04:45)

Que vendadal !!

Vem aí uma forte trovoada !!


----------



## criz0r (13 Nov 2011 às 04:48)

Enorme festival eléctrico a Oeste com relâmpagos a cada 5 segundos, já se ouviram bastantes trovões ao longe, o vento intensificou-se bastante nos últimos minutos. Temperatura de 19,6ºC.


----------



## PTbig (13 Nov 2011 às 04:54)

Boas pessoal, por Ranholas aprecia-se e festival eletrico brutal consigo visualizar toda a área desde Cabo Espichel ate a zona de Cascais e os relampejar têem cerca de 10 segundos entre cada.

Pela estar bastante nublusidade 

O vento desde por volta da 2.00 e bastante Forte.


----------



## PTbig (13 Nov 2011 às 05:16)

Agora Chuva Forte


----------



## AnDré (13 Nov 2011 às 05:17)

Chuva forte e trovoada forte!

(Até saltei da cama). 

Vento muito forte de sul a acompanhar.


----------



## criz0r (13 Nov 2011 às 05:22)

Parece que Lisboa está a levar com ela ou ainda vai levar em cheio, muitos flash's e trovões aqui em Almada e já caiu uma chuvinha jeitosa.


----------



## JoãoPT (13 Nov 2011 às 05:23)

Está perto daqui, vejo relâmpagos ao longe e relativamente perto, agora estão a formar-se bem, a madrugada vai ser incrível, as trovoadas estão bem potentes!! 

Vento moderado e nada de chuva.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (13 Nov 2011 às 05:27)

Em Peniche tambem chuva e trovoada


----------



## criz0r (13 Nov 2011 às 05:38)

Chuva forte, Vento muito forte e Trovoada é o panorama actual grande instabilidade atmosférica que por ai anda.


----------



## PedroAfonso (13 Nov 2011 às 05:38)

Mas que grande trovoada! está tudo em alvoroço por aqui. trovoada por.cima da grande Lisboa. raios a cada 10 segundos.


----------



## PedroAfonso (13 Nov 2011 às 05:45)

parece que já desde as 2 que fazia ao largo da Costa, finalmente a linha de instabilidade aproximou.se. Continua a trovoada com chuva forte a acompanhar. 4 mm e 16.5c


----------



## AnDré (13 Nov 2011 às 05:52)

Já acalmou por aqui.
Mas foi um verdadeiro aparato eléctrico. 

Pena a chuva e o vento forte de SO a aniquilarem qualquer possibilidade de filmar algo de jeito.


----------



## criz0r (13 Nov 2011 às 05:53)

Acalmou um pouco por aqui mas mantém-se a chuva moderada com vento forte e trovoada. 

RAIO MESMO EM CHEIO EM CIMA DO ALMADA FORUM !


----------



## PedroAfonso (13 Nov 2011 às 05:55)

Até saltei! Voltou a trovoada por cima de Almada! A chuva não pára de cair.


----------



## PedroAfonso (13 Nov 2011 às 06:00)

Foram dois relâmpagos como há muito nao via e trovões como ha muito nao ouvia. Parece ser desta que acalma apesar da chuva ainda se manter.

EDIT Afinal mantém-se a trovoada mas menos intensa. 15.6c


----------



## PedroAfonso (13 Nov 2011 às 06:21)

Agora que a autarquia desliga as luzes ainda de noite deu para fazer uns bonecos engraçados. Apanhei dois relâmpagos numa filmagem. Aliás estes ainda vão caindo e vão.se ouvindo. 15.3c e 8 mm.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Nov 2011 às 06:26)

LITORAL OESTE/GRande Lisboa/Península de Setúbal: Tempo instável

Descargas eléctricas entre as 05h30 e as 06h00





ImapWeather

Máximos da Reflectividade (dBZ) [2011-11-13 05:50h UTC]




copyright © 2008 IM


----------



## AnDré (13 Nov 2011 às 06:27)

Depois da trovoada, queda na temperatura.
Caneças passou de 19,1ºC para os actuais 13,9ºC.
8,6mm acumulados lá.


----------



## Geiras (13 Nov 2011 às 06:36)

Neste momento as coisas acalmaram, acordei e aqui estou eu a relatar a forte chuva, vento e trovoada que passou aqui perto há pouco 

Neste momento ainda se vão vendo uns relâmpagos a norte.


----------



## Firefigther (13 Nov 2011 às 07:01)

Por aqui acordei com bastante trovoada e chuva. Será que isto se vai manter  Por aqui acalmou agora.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Nov 2011 às 07:07)

Que trovoada que passou por aqui  Acompanhada de vento forte, chuva torrencial e granizo! Vejo relâmpagos desde pouco depois das 05h, neste momento estão a Este. Eu filmei, com telemóvel, duvido que esteja algo de jeito, como diz o AnDré, o vento e a chuva aniquilaram qualquer possibilidade de*.

Ao longo do dia nascerão novas linhas de células, ou já deu o que tinha a dar?

Desta vez a trovoada foi suficientemente forte para me acordar


----------



## ajrebelo (13 Nov 2011 às 07:34)

Boas

Grande noite esta cheia de trovoada em frente do cabo Espichel.

Fica já uma imagem das muitas que consegui tirar, a noite foi longa e ela entraram em terra devia ser umas 6 da manhã e a esta hora ainda se vê clarões para Este.

vou dormir um pouco, já há muito que não fazia uma directa.






Mais tarde a reportagem completa.



Abraços


----------



## Lousano (13 Nov 2011 às 08:11)

Bom dia.

Mal o dia começou surgiu uma chuva moderada.

A temperatura desceu dos 20ºC para os 15,8ºC actuais.

Precip: 2,8mm


----------



## geoair.pt (13 Nov 2011 às 08:33)




----------



## NfrG (13 Nov 2011 às 09:33)

Bom dia

Acordei às 5:15 com a trovoada e devo dizer que durante uma hora, foram trovões constantes, uns atrás dos outros, uns mais longe e outros bem perto, alguns ao mesmo tempo, enfim, um grande festival como à muito não tinha.
Também choveu, mas não com muita intensidade. De notar também o vento que soprava moderado com fortes rajadas.
Por agora, céu parcialmente nublado que deixa ver alguns raios de sol.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Nov 2011 às 10:41)

Bom dia!

O meu imperturbável sono não permitiu que estivesse alerta aquando da actividade, desta madrugada. Apenas posso relatar *5,3mm* de precipitação acumulada, em cerca de 20min, uma queda de temperatura de 4,2ºC nesse período, e uma rajada máxima de *52,9 km/h*.

A mínima foi de *15,0ºC*.

Por agora, 16,8ºC, céu encoberto e humidade nos 83%. Vento nulo.

1013 hPa de pressão.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Nov 2011 às 10:46)

Bom dia !!

Hoje dormi 4 horas devido á forte trovoada e o vento forte. Acordei ás 03h porque o vento fazia um barulho fenomenal. E depois ás 04h para uma forte trovoada.. Acompanhei o percurso dela desde a Serra da Arrábida até ao Interior..

10,9mm acumulados, rajada máxima de 52,6km/h.

Hoje, espera-se um dia de trovoada e uma noite tempestosa ( Vai dar ao mesmo  )


----------



## meteo (13 Nov 2011 às 11:20)

Bom dia!!

Hoje acordei às 5:00 com uma verdadeira bomba,um trovão que teve tempo de me acordar,e de ainda continuar o seu som estridente durante uns segundos.  Depois teve quase 1 hora,com trovoada bastante perto,acompanhada com chuva forte e muito vento. Por vezes havia intervalo de 3 ou 4 segundos entre cada relâmpago.
A estação MeteoOeiras registou um rain rate nessa hora de 205 mm/hora! 11,4 mm praticamente tudo em 30 min.
O melhor dia de trovoada este Outono por aqui. 

Ontem perto da Lourinhã vi trovoada algo distante à noite,e ao fim da tarde relâmpagos no alto mar.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Nov 2011 às 11:26)

Mário Barros disse:


> Xiiii será que só vai chover no cabo da roca e nas berlengas ?



Olha, choveu aqui  7,4 mm até ao momento.

Rajada máxima de 74 km/h e neste momento 18,1ºC.


----------



## Nsantos79 (13 Nov 2011 às 11:28)

Em Sobral da Abelheira/Mafra cai agora forte chuvada acompanhada de trovoada.

Pelos vistos esta zona ficou privada do espectáculo desta noite...pelo menos não dei por nada.


----------



## Microburst (13 Nov 2011 às 11:32)

Bom dia ao fórum

Mais uma noite de arrumar os móveis no andar de cima. Espectaculares relâmpagos e trovões para todos os gostos, de tal forma que até de olhos fechados se conseguia vislumbrar o clarão. 

Almada esteve uma vez mais no centro da coisa como já muitos colegas aqui da zona o relataram, tenho apenas a acrescentar que vi a descarga que caiu no Almada Fórum porque estava a pé e que 3 minutos depois caiu outra na grua da Lisnave, uma bomba daquelas. E como agora a autarquia desliga as luzes das vias públicas mais cedo para poupar, o espectáculo a partir das 06h enquanto a trovoada se afastava para Nordeste era de meter respeito. 

Cá ficamos à espera da próxima que salvo erro, e dando uma espreitadinha ao radar, é capaz de vir por aí.


----------



## Nsantos79 (13 Nov 2011 às 11:33)

Forte trovoada por aqui!!!
A compensar a que perdi durante a noite...


----------



## meteo (13 Nov 2011 às 11:44)

Ontem máxima escaldante em Oeiras!! De quase 24ºC 
Agora estão 17,7ºC. E o sol a espreitar por entre as nuvens. Há pouco caiu um aguaceiro moderado.


----------



## PDias (13 Nov 2011 às 12:02)

Bom dia,

por aqui ainda acumulou 4,5mm de madrugada entre as 05.00H e as 06.00H, agora não chove e vou ouvindo forte trovoada para o lado de Torres Vedras, estão 18,1ºC com vento fraco de SE, e a pressão a baixar 1009,2 hpa.


----------



## meteo (13 Nov 2011 às 12:03)

Chove novamente em Paço de Arcos.Pareçe-me ouvir algo ao longe..Será?

PS- Trovoada sim! Ouve-se bem.


----------



## Vince (13 Nov 2011 às 12:10)

Espectáculo a linha de células que se formou de repente da linha de Cascais até ao Alto Minho


----------



## NunoBrito (13 Nov 2011 às 12:12)

Finalmente, alguma actividade electrica para estes lados. 

Estava a ver que ficava esquecido outra vez.


----------



## NfrG (13 Nov 2011 às 12:19)

Muitos trovões neste momento!


----------



## telegram (13 Nov 2011 às 12:27)

Ouço trovões na Figueira da Foz.


----------



## NunoBrito (13 Nov 2011 às 12:29)

O que é bom, acaba depressa.

Actualização de dados:


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Nov 2011 às 12:29)

Trovoada também por aqui.

Começa cedo !!


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Nov 2011 às 12:38)

Por aqui vai trovejando e pinga.

18,5ºC e vento fraco a moderado de SE.


----------



## criz0r (13 Nov 2011 às 12:39)

Bom dia! Madrugada e início de manhã bastante agitados por aqui com forte actividade eléctrica um pouco por toda a faixa costeira entre Sines e Norte do País, foram inúmeras descargas praticamente de 5 em 5 segundos e 2 delas relativamente perto de mim (um raio atingiu em cheio o Almada Fórum) e outra segundo o meu vizinho Microburst em cima da grua da Lisnave. Depois seguiu-se períodos de chuva forte e vento muito forte.
Por agora vai trovejando, ouvem-se trovões lá para os lados da capital e o Céu apresenta-se muito escuro. Temperatura de 20,3ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Nov 2011 às 12:42)

Bastante trovoada, por aqui, ainda que dispersa, e períodos de chuva moderada.

A serra de Sintra _desapareceu_ há cerca de 1h, com tanta e tão forte precipitação por aqueles lados. 

17,0ºC e *9,3mm* acumulados. 83% de humidade e rajada máxima de *55,3 km/h*.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Nov 2011 às 12:44)

Por agora vento moderado de SE, penso eu. Céu muito nublado, não chove, ouvem-se muitos trovões a passarem a Oeste (~)20.0ºC.

A imagem de radar está interessante:




Edit 12h51: Chove fraco com pingas muitos grossas. Os trovões parecem estar mais próximos, apesar do vento de SE.


----------



## NunoBrito (13 Nov 2011 às 12:47)

Chuva moderada, granizo. Ao longe ouve-se alguns trovões.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Nov 2011 às 12:47)

Pingos grossíssimos e pedras de granizo do tamanho de ervilhas!

16,9mm e *11,6mm* acumulados.


----------



## windchill (13 Nov 2011 às 12:48)

O desfile eléctrico a oeste continua.... vão se ouvindo ao longe aqui por estas bandas


----------



## Geiras (13 Nov 2011 às 12:50)

Mais um aparato eléctrico a W/NW, os trovões são bem audiveis!

9.5mm acumulados por aqui durante a madrugada.

Aquele linha mais atrás está severa!! Deverá atingir-nos penso eu.


----------



## miguel (13 Nov 2011 às 12:51)

Em Setúbal tirando a madrugada mais ao inicio da manha em que fez trovoada não se tem passado mais nada a não ser sol e calor!!
estão 20,5ºC com 75%Hr e vento quase nulo


----------



## fsl (13 Nov 2011 às 12:54)

Oeiras atingida por uma linha de borrasca :


----------



## PedroAfonso (13 Nov 2011 às 12:55)

Novamente trovoada ao largo da Costa da Caparica. Por enquanto não chove.

19.9ºC, 8.1 mm, 1010.4 hPa
_______________________

Sê nosso fã no Facebook: http://facebook.com/meteoalmada


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Nov 2011 às 12:57)

Estão a cair umas pingas grossissimas


----------



## luicchi (13 Nov 2011 às 12:57)

Neste momento aqui na Marinha Grande ...uma grande chuvada com um bombardeio ao longe!!!!!Negro muito negro o ceu....vai ser cá uma rega!!!!!


----------



## Gilmet (13 Nov 2011 às 13:01)

Continua a trovoada, embora o grosso da precipitação já se tenha dirigido para Este.

Registei há pouco *71,6 km/h* de O (270º), durante a queda intensa de precipitação.

Por agora, 44,3 km/h e 16,3ºC.

*12,6mm* acumulados.


----------



## Iuri (13 Nov 2011 às 13:08)

Carga de água brutal no Estoril!!!


----------



## c.bernardino (13 Nov 2011 às 13:10)

fsl disse:


> Oeiras atingida por uma linha de borrasca :



Camarada,
deve ser uma borrasca! bolas e para Cascais? não há por aqui ninguém??


----------



## Iuri (13 Nov 2011 às 13:12)

Relâmpago seguido imediatamente por trovão


----------



## NunoBrito (13 Nov 2011 às 13:14)

Iuri disse:


> Relâmpago seguido imediatamente por trovão



Verdade, confirmo!

A minha net foi abaixo e voltou logo a seguir.

Com a mesma velocidade que veio foi com a mesma velocidade que foi.


----------



## Geiras (13 Nov 2011 às 13:16)

Continuo a ouvir trovões a Oeste.


----------



## meteo (13 Nov 2011 às 13:21)

Estão a entrar agora umas nuvens bem negras,de Sudoeste por aqui!!
Está há 1 hora e tal a ouvir-se trovoada algo distante,parando no entanto há 5 minutos.


----------



## Fantkboy (13 Nov 2011 às 13:21)

Geiras disse:


> Continuo a ouvir trovões a Oeste.




Noite muito animada por aqui! Trovada fortíssima, chuva forte e vento forte! Agora ouve se os trovões ao longe mas tudo muito mais calmo


----------



## Vince (13 Nov 2011 às 13:23)

A célula que passou na zona da Marinha Grande era suspeita, pode ser uma supercélula, mas entretanto já enfraqueceu


----------



## c.bernardino (13 Nov 2011 às 13:24)

por pinheiro de loures ouve-se atividade elétrica incessante, mas a precipitação não é nada de especial... 10,0mm hoje.

não registo rajadas significativas desde as 6h

Fico com a clara noção que o evento intenso deve estar a ocorrer entre a oeste, mas em terra. Entre Negrais e o Magoito (mar).

a cor do céu nessa direção é... interessante.


----------



## romeupaz (13 Nov 2011 às 13:29)

Pessoal cheguei a ver rotação horizontal entre a marinha grande e Leiria.
Tenho videos e fotos, mostro mais logo


----------



## ferreirinha47 (13 Nov 2011 às 13:30)

Aqui a actividade electrica esta a passar toda mais junto ao mar talvez atinja a MArinha Grande seguindo para NW em linha com a costa, por enquanto


----------



## ferreirinha47 (13 Nov 2011 às 13:31)

romeupaz disse:


> Pessoal cheguei a ver rotação horizontal entre a marinha grande e Leiria.
> Tenho videos e fotos, mostro mais logo



Isso mesmo, eu daqui da minha posição também vi , esperemos a reportagem então


----------



## meteo (13 Nov 2011 às 13:36)

Continua a ouvir-se trovoada..Não pára,mas não é tão forte como durante a madrugada.Agora pareçe estar mais forte a Oeste/Sudoeste daqui.


----------



## Fantkboy (13 Nov 2011 às 13:36)

Tenho que tirar fotos... o céu está espectaculo!
Uma linha de instablidade incrivel!


----------



## AnDré (13 Nov 2011 às 13:37)

Em Odivelas, como o Fantkboy referiu, vai-se ouvindo o trovejar das células que passam em fila indiana a oeste.






(Sul-Oeste-Norte)


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Nov 2011 às 13:38)

Os trovões sucedem-se uns aos outros, pouco chove.

16,9ºC e vento fraco de sul.


----------



## NfrG (13 Nov 2011 às 13:45)

E não param os trovões, são uns atrás dos outros.
Quanto à chuva, até agora, apenas chuviscou.


----------



## Goku (13 Nov 2011 às 13:48)

Vince disse:


> A célula que passou na zona da Marinha Grande era suspeita, pode ser uma supercélula, mas entretanto já enfraqueceu



Será que essa célula foi a responsavél por cair pedragulhos, do tamanho de bolas de golfe, durante uns 15 minutos?
Vivo a 5Km da MG.
Agora está a cair novamente mas em tamanho mais reduzido.


----------



## Geiras (13 Nov 2011 às 13:51)

Pessoal da zona de Leiria, tentem ver o que se passou e se possível postem aqui fotos e vídeos, parece ter-se tratado mesmo de uma supercélula!

Por aqui sigo com 21.2ºC.


----------



## Goku (13 Nov 2011 às 13:54)

Geiras disse:


> Pessoal da zona de Leiria, tentem ver o que se passou e se possível postem aqui fotos e vídeos, parece ter-se tratado mesmo de uma supercélula!
> 
> Por aqui sigo com 21.2ºC.



Logo à noite já deve aparecer imagens no TJ.
Foi um momento de horror e pânico.


----------



## squidward (13 Nov 2011 às 13:57)

Aqui trovejou e choveu forte com vento, por volta das 6/7 da manhã. De momento o aspecto para os lados do Montejunto mete respeito.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (13 Nov 2011 às 13:57)

Geiras disse:


> Pessoal da zona de Leiria, tentem ver o que se passou e se possível postem aqui fotos e vídeos, parece ter-se tratado mesmo de uma supercélula!
> 
> Por aqui sigo com 21.2ºC.



Aqui onde moro passou um pouco longe em linha recta paí a 15 km mas como moro num ponto alto vi bem a festança de raios talvez zona da Marinha Grande,   mas o romeu paz ja postou que tirou fotos e fez video,


----------



## Goku (13 Nov 2011 às 13:58)

Está a cair novamente pedraço e é forte e feio.


----------



## Vince (13 Nov 2011 às 14:02)

Não se esqueçam de reportar eventos significativos no MeteoGlobal do IM:
http://meteoglobal.meteo.pt/


----------



## ferreirinha47 (13 Nov 2011 às 14:02)

Goku disse:


> Está a cair novamente pedraço e é forte e feio.



Confirmo agora aqui um pouco a norte de Leiria esta a sser um festival de luz e som neste momento para ja com pouca chuva


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Nov 2011 às 14:04)

Geiras disse:


> Pessoal da zona de Leiria, tentem ver o que se passou e se possível postem aqui fotos e vídeos, parece ter-se tratado mesmo de uma supercélula!



Nada de especial ou pelo menos o meteoleiria não registou nada.

http://meteo.romeupaz.com/informacoes.aspx


----------



## Fantkboy (13 Nov 2011 às 14:07)

este é o panorama por aqui! De outro ângulo! 

As células a passarem ao lado!


----------



## Goku (13 Nov 2011 às 14:07)

Já parou a festa e espero que não volte.


----------



## JoãoPT (13 Nov 2011 às 14:11)

Grande trovoada, das 4h às 7h sempre de quase todos os quadrantes, sendo que pelas 6h começou a concentrar-se mais aqui.

Sempre acompanhada de rajadas de vento forte, houve um momento de chuva muito forte.

Aqui fica um vídeo com algumas e as melhores partes da trovoada.


----------



## romeupaz (13 Nov 2011 às 14:17)

Mário Barros disse:


> Nada de especial ou pelo menos o meteoleiria não registou nada.
> 
> http://meteo.romeupaz.com/informacoes.aspx



passou ao lado lol


----------



## Goku (13 Nov 2011 às 14:19)

O pedraço está novamente de volta.


----------



## Goku (13 Nov 2011 às 14:22)

Alguém me pode explicar o porque desta situação e se é duradoura?


----------



## Vince (13 Nov 2011 às 14:22)

Animação satélite das últimas horas:







Animação radar:


----------



## telegram (13 Nov 2011 às 14:22)

Goku disse:


> O pedraço está novamente de volta.



Olhando daqui para Sul vê-se realmente o céu muito escuro.
por aqui vai trovejando mas com pouca chuva.


----------



## kikofra (13 Nov 2011 às 14:23)

Raios partam a maquina fotografica que não liga -.-

Cheira-me que hoje ainda vamos ter um tornado algures pelo país, tenho visto muito convecção


----------



## Goku (13 Nov 2011 às 14:24)

Vince disse:


> Animação satélite das últimas horas:



Essa animação vai durar muito tempo?


----------



## Geiras (13 Nov 2011 às 14:29)

Rajadas de vento forte neste momento!


----------



## romeupaz (13 Nov 2011 às 14:29)

Vale a pena enviar os vídeos?

o movimento era claramente circular horizontal


----------



## romeupaz (13 Nov 2011 às 14:30)

kikofra disse:


> Raios partam a maquina fotografica que não liga -.-
> 
> Cheira-me que hoje ainda vamos ter um tornado algures pelo país, tenho visto muito convecção



tenho aqui um video da segunda celula parecia mesmo que ia tocar o chão


----------



## Vince (13 Nov 2011 às 14:32)

Goku disse:


> Essa animação vai durar muito tempo?



Difícil de saber, parece que já não se estão a formar com tanta facilidade a sul da linha do Estoril, será o fim ? Difícil de saber, de qualquer forma a caminho dessa região ainda vão umas 3 células a evoluir de sul para norte, é acompanhar no satélite e radar.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (13 Nov 2011 às 14:32)

Tinha mesmo que reportar:

Há pouco por volta das 14:10, avistei por de trás do meu prédio uma nuvem que andava em espiral, parecia que um tornado estava em formação..pena não ter uma camara para filmar ou tirar fotos.

Por agora não chove mas o céu continua muito furioso


----------



## romeupaz (13 Nov 2011 às 14:35)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Tinha mesmo que reportar:
> 
> Há pouco por volta das 14:10, avistei por de trás do meu prédio uma nuvem que andava em espiral, parecia que um tornado estava em formação



posso confirmar, não foi tornado mas faltou pouco, tenho video de segunda celula... em upload...


----------



## stormy (13 Nov 2011 às 14:38)

Vince disse:


> Difícil de saber, parece que já não se estão a formar com tanta facilidade a sul da linha do Estoril, será o fim ? Difícil de saber, de qualquer forma a caminho dessa região ainda vão umas 3 células a evoluir de sul para norte, é acompanhar no satélite e radar.



Para norte de Torres Vedras há uma região em que a trajectoria das celulas ( Prec total no radar de Coruche) parece desviar-se para NE enquanto outras seguem para N.
Este desvio á direita será indicio da ocorrencia de algumas supercelulas? pode-se ver na secção vertical que os maximos de reflectividade ocorrem numa extensão vertical incrivel, com valores muito elevados...


----------



## JoãoPT (13 Nov 2011 às 14:39)

Sim, pelo radar e granizo de grandes dimensões, foi sem dúvida uma super-célula, a circulação na base da nuvem é logo a confirmação.


----------



## kikofra (13 Nov 2011 às 14:40)

romeupaz disse:


> tenho aqui um video da segunda celula parecia mesmo que ia tocar o chão



eu ainda tentei gravar mas a maquina não ligou, estava com uma boa convecção e a rodar


----------



## ferreirinha47 (13 Nov 2011 às 14:40)

romeupaz disse:


> posso confirmar, não foi tornado mas faltou pouco, tenho video de segunda celula... em upload...



Eu confirmo tudor 
 tenho fotos no telemovel de mas nao tenho aqui o cabo para poder postar, ficávamos para alem da tua perspectiva quase em cima do acontecimento com a minha 7 km mais a norte , é pena


----------



## stormy (13 Nov 2011 às 14:42)

JoãoPT disse:


> Sim, pelo radar e granizo de grandes dimensões, foi sem dúvida uma super-célula, a circulação na base da nuvem é logo a confirmação.



Muito bom!!
Só agora vi as imagens...trata-se sem duvida de uma célula bem organizada.
Há pouco para N observava-se uma grande bigorna com mammatus, e muito aparato electrico associado.

Nas proximas horas as condições para este tipo de células severas mantem-se muito favoraveis, ainda para mais com a aproximação do nucçeo frio em altura, ao qual se associa uma banda de convecção muito intensa.


----------



## Vince (13 Nov 2011 às 14:43)

romeupaz disse:


> Vale a pena enviar os vídeos?
> 
> o movimento era claramente circular horizontal



WOW !
Escureci um pouco uma das fotos.
Supercélula sem dúvida, _wallcloud_ perfeita, até se vê uma pequena _tail cloud_ acoplada ao lado direito da wall, que é por onde entra o ar.

Provavelmente a melhor foto de uma supercélula que já vi em Portugal.


----------



## Lightning (13 Nov 2011 às 14:45)

Boa tarde a todos. 

A noite também por aqui foi animada, mas só se viam clarões para o lado de Lisboa. Apesar de um ou outro acontecerem mesmo em cima da minha casa, não dava para ver nitidamente o raio devido à nebulosidade baixa.

Ainda assim teve temporal por volta das 5 da manhã até às 5:45 aproximadamente, a trovoada era moderada, e quando aqueles "um ou outro relâmpago" aconteciam mesmo aqui por cima, os trovões eram bastante fortes.

Esta foi acompanhada de vento muito forte, granizo (não sei de que dimensões, mas tenho a certeza que era granizo porque ouvia-se a bater nos estores) e chuva intensa. Acumulados 8,4 mm durante a noite.

Não fiz qualquer registos mas de momento tenho as máquinas a carregar e estou disposto a fazer (outra) directa para registar alguma coisa que seja. :trrovao:


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Nov 2011 às 14:46)

Agora não comecem todos com o síndrome da supercélula, em que toda a gente acha que tá a ver uma.


----------



## cardu (13 Nov 2011 às 14:47)

Estas células dirigem-se para a zona de Tomar?


----------



## shli30396 (13 Nov 2011 às 14:47)

Parecem haver mais umas quantas "manchas vermelhas" a dirigirem-se para Leiria! Nunca vi no radar estas manchas tão extensas e tão persistentes como agora!


----------



## DRC (13 Nov 2011 às 14:50)

cardu disse:


> Estas células dirigem-se para a zona de Tomar?



Não, seguem pela faixa costeira.


----------



## kikofra (13 Nov 2011 às 14:51)

Chove com alguma intensidade, tempestade eléctrica, tive uns dez segundos com som de trovão interrupto, o ceu parece ter leves tons de verde


----------



## Goku (13 Nov 2011 às 14:51)

telegram disse:


> Podes ser mais explicito?



Na altura estava a cair pedraço forte e feio e eram do tamanho de bolas de golfe.
Agora já acalmou.


----------



## Templariu (13 Nov 2011 às 14:52)

verde?!


----------



## kikofra (13 Nov 2011 às 14:54)

Templariu disse:


> verde?!



verde a fugir para o cizento


----------



## kikofra (13 Nov 2011 às 14:58)

pedraço, do tamanho de graos de milho


----------



## cardu (13 Nov 2011 às 15:02)

pelo radar de coruche está a aproximar-se de Tomar uma célula mais forte


----------



## romeupaz (13 Nov 2011 às 15:08)

Granizo do tamanho superior a berlindes


----------



## luicchi (13 Nov 2011 às 15:09)

Goku disse:


> Na altura estava a cair pedraço forte e feio e eram do tamanho de bolas de golfe.
> Agora já acalmou.



rsrssrrsrsr....bolas de golfe....rsrsrsrrsrs


----------



## luicchi (13 Nov 2011 às 15:11)

romeupaz disse:


> Granizo do tamanho superior a berlindes



bem ....ao menos já não são bolas de golfe....estamos já a falar a mesma lingua...


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Nov 2011 às 15:12)

*Região Oeste atingida por queda de granizo do “tamanho de ovos”*


> A região Oeste foi hoje fustigada, ao início da tarde, por uma forte queda de granizo. À redacção da SIC têm chegado imagens impressionantes das pedras de gelo que atingiram a região. De acordo com alguns relatos, as pedras de gelo atingiram mesmo “o tamanho de ovos”. Desconhece-se ainda se há danos a registar na sequência da intempérie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kikofra (13 Nov 2011 às 15:14)

lá vai a estrada toda inundada como acontece sempre que chove bastante num curto espaço de tempo, vêm pela estarda abaixo algumas pedras do diametro de uma bola de golfe


----------



## luicchi (13 Nov 2011 às 15:14)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Região Oeste atingida por queda de granizo do “tamanho de ovos”*



ups....


----------



## Goku (13 Nov 2011 às 15:20)

luicchi disse:


> ups....



Afinal de contas também não eram do tamanho de berlindes.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Nov 2011 às 15:20)

LINDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, isto sem é um digno registo


----------



## luicchi (13 Nov 2011 às 15:23)

Goku disse:


> Afinal de contas também não eram do tamanho de berlindes.



Bolas pá estes gajos nunca acreditam em nada ....irrra.......desculpem lá ....


----------



## Goku (13 Nov 2011 às 15:31)

A festa acabou ou ainda está prevista mais?


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Nov 2011 às 15:35)

*Leiria: granizo do tamanho de moedas de 2 euros*






http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/multimedia/oratvi/multimedia/imagem/id/13517841/660x495


----------



## Goku (13 Nov 2011 às 15:38)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Leiria: granizo do tamanho de moedas de 2 euros*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se chovesse moedas de 2 euros é que era bom.


----------



## clviper (13 Nov 2011 às 15:39)

Aqui pelo Cadaval houve festa desde ontem à noite.

Deixo-vos um timelapse que fiz de manhã.


----------



## Nsantos79 (13 Nov 2011 às 15:56)

Trovoada bastante forte e continua e chuva com algum granizo de pequena dimensão das 11:20 até cerca das 14:00 na zona de Sobral da Abelheira/Mafra tendo ficado logo sem net...e sem maneira de acompanhar o temporal.
Já em Torres Vedras a electricidade só foi reposta há alguns minutos e pelo que me disseram o espectáculo foi igual.
As estradas já apresentam vários lençóis de água.

Perdi a trovoada da noite mas apanhei com força a desta manhã!!!
O que será que ainda ai vem?....


----------



## DRC (13 Nov 2011 às 15:59)

Nsantos79 disse:


> Trovoada bastante forte e continua e chuva com algum granizo de pequena dimensão das 11:20 até cerca das 14:00 na zona de Sobral da Abelheira/Mafra tendo ficado logo sem net...e sem maneira de acompanhar o temporal.
> Já em Torres Vedras a electricidade só foi reposta há alguns minutos e pelo que me disseram o espectáculo foi igual.
> As estradas já apresentam vários lençóis de água.
> 
> ...



O comportamento das nuvens que se vêm no satélite parece mostrar que a zona mais afectada esta noite/madrugada deverá ser novamente a zona que foi afectada agora ao início da tarde. A nebulosidade deverá de nova "subir" pela faixa costeira, penso eu.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Nov 2011 às 16:02)

A tarde segue serena, com 17,9ºC e 86% actuais.

A máxima foi de *19,7ºC*.

*15,9mm* acumulados. 1009 hPa de pressão, e 14,0 km/h de SO (225º).


----------



## Geiras (13 Nov 2011 às 16:09)

Mínima de 15.9ºC.

Atenção às próximas horas, mais uma linha instável que demonstra ser igualmente severa nasceu a Oeste...


----------



## miguel (13 Nov 2011 às 16:14)

Em Setúbal estão uns quentes 22,2ºC e vento moderado com rajadas


----------



## romeupaz (13 Nov 2011 às 16:15)

Não liguem aos comentários sff lol 

1ª Celula (tenho mais videos tenho é de remover o audio lol)

2ª Celula 
Pena que o video não mostre o que eu vi.
no video mais longo a direcção das nuvem é da direita para a esquerda(sulnorte), no entanto é possível observar que as nuvens mais baixas rodam no sentido contrário.

Também tenho o video do granizo vou tentar fazer upload


----------



## Gilmet (13 Nov 2011 às 16:19)

Óptimos documentos! Obrigado pela partilha! 


Uma nova sequência de células cresce a grande velocidade perto da costa. Já oiço alguns _roncos_ a SO.

17,8ºC e 1009 hPa.


----------



## JAlves (13 Nov 2011 às 16:20)

Pela Serra da Amoreira já se ouvem trovões e a coisa está com "bom" aspecto a Sudoeste e a Oeste. 

É impressão minha ou esta linha de instabilidade parece querer entrar um pouco mais terra dentro?


----------



## jorgeanimal (13 Nov 2011 às 16:23)

Lourinhã

Olho para o lado do mar e só vejo escuridão e ouço constantemente trovoada.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Nov 2011 às 16:25)

Belo registo meteoleiria, mesmo soberbo


----------



## Redfish (13 Nov 2011 às 16:33)

Noticias começam a chegar aos media...

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...ngida-por-queda-de-granizo-do-tamanho-de-ovos


----------



## Geiras (13 Nov 2011 às 16:33)

Bons registos 

____

Por aqui o vento está de volta com rajadas fortes!


----------



## romeupaz (13 Nov 2011 às 16:40)

Granizo em Leiria


----------



## Teles (13 Nov 2011 às 16:42)

Boas por aqui também tem trovejado muito aqui fica umas fotos da celula que deixou o granizo na zona Oeste:


----------



## sandgrain (13 Nov 2011 às 16:44)

Actividade elétrica impressionante a Oeste/Noroeste de Cascais 

Por agora sem precipitação


----------



## Gerofil (13 Nov 2011 às 16:45)

Baía de Cascais (Utilize o Mozilla Firefox para visualizar as imagens)





Fonte: Hotel Baía


----------



## manganao (13 Nov 2011 às 16:48)

Geiras disse:


> Mínima de 15.9ºC.
> 
> Atenção às próximas horas, mais uma linha instável que demonstra ser igualmente severa nasceu a Oeste...



será que chega a terra?


----------



## DRC (13 Nov 2011 às 16:50)

A coisa está fraca para esta zona.
Esta linha de instabilidade vai afectar à semelhança da outra apenas a parte mais Ocidental do distrito de Lisboa bem como a faixa litoral a Norte da capital.


----------



## Teles (13 Nov 2011 às 16:51)

Mais instabilidade a Oeste e a Norte da Serra de Aire e Candeeiros


----------



## criz0r (13 Nov 2011 às 16:53)

Aqui vai um vídeo gravado ontem durante a chegada da linha de instabilidade, peço desculpa a qualidade mas foi gravado com o telemóvel que só tem 5mp mas está já a fazer upload o vídeo que fiz antes com a máquina digital. De qualquer forma percebe-se bem a quantidade de flash's a cada 5 segundos sensivelmente


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Nov 2011 às 16:57)

19,7ºC a temperatura está a subir imenso.

Vento fraco a moderado de S/SE/E.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Nov 2011 às 16:57)

Ops, esta última linha de instabilidade está um pouco mais ao largo ... parece que se desloca para norte.






ImapWeather (16h50)


----------



## Sunnyrainy (13 Nov 2011 às 16:59)

DRC disse:


> A coisa está fraca para esta zona.
> Esta linha de instabilidade vai afectar à semelhança da outra apenas a parte mais Ocidental do distrito de Lisboa bem como a faixa litoral a Norte da capital.



Aqui pela zona da Ajuda, Lisboa, depois do temporal de trovoada, chuva e vento desta madrugada, não aconteceu mais nada...apenas vento moderado e céu encoberto... O chão está inclusivamente seco -.-


----------



## METEOraposo (13 Nov 2011 às 17:00)

Olá a todos os apaixonados por este fenomeno, finalmente registei-me no meteopt, tambem eu sou um grande curioso destes fenomenos, e sigo este forum há muito tempo e com muita atenção...


----------



## manganao (13 Nov 2011 às 17:03)

ja se ouve a trovoada acho que esta a chegar!


----------



## METEOraposo (13 Nov 2011 às 17:04)

Partilho com vosco o que se vai passando a esta hora aqui por Palmela, dia sem chuva, com calor, e algo nublado. Há cerca de uma hora que o vento tem vindo a aumentar bastante de intensidade, e o céu cada vez mais encoberto a ameaçar bastante chuva...


----------



## CarlosS (13 Nov 2011 às 17:08)

Aqui por Cascais, a linha de instabilidade que corre para Norte quase paralela à costa, está-nos a atingir de raspão com bátegas de chuva por vezes fortes, e trovoada sobre o mar, frente ao Guincho. O Cabo da Roca e Azóia é que parece estarem a levar «pancada»... Temperatura: 15.6º C


----------



## Hazores (13 Nov 2011 às 17:11)

Mário Barros disse:


> LINDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, isto sem é um digno registo
> 
> Granizo no acipreste, alcobaÃ§a      - YouTube



 

Cuidado com a cabeça, usem capacetes...lol
Agora fora de brincadeiras os estragos causados podem ser elevados


----------



## windchill (13 Nov 2011 às 17:16)

O meu Post nº69 com alguns relâmpagos em pano de fundo para Oeste..... um enorme prazer sem dúvida!!


----------



## CarlosS (13 Nov 2011 às 17:17)

Neste momento, está uma das células da linha de instabilidade por cima de Cascais. Trovoada e bátegas fortes de chuva. Temperatura: 15,4º C.


----------



## jorgeanimal (13 Nov 2011 às 17:18)

vejam se funciona...

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...QEp5UZuAQE1qeZKNX8BiN7cpcw8fAl_L4t9OWQbSiES-A

em directo da lourinhã


----------



## DRC (13 Nov 2011 às 17:19)

E já passou por aqui. Ao lado, claro.
A Norte o céu mete medo, a Sul pouca nuvens e aqui por cima umas nuvens perdidas vão dando uns chuviscos, enfim


----------



## Agreste (13 Nov 2011 às 17:20)

Pelo que vejo vai ser um grande dia para a mecânica automóvel se não houver garagens para todos...


----------



## Nsantos79 (13 Nov 2011 às 17:21)

Começa a chover e a trovoada já aqui chegou em força!!!19,4º. Começa a festa...
ESTOFEX já com nível 1!!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Nov 2011 às 17:25)

Relâmpagos e trovões a Oeste. (~)21.0ºC, mais uma vez, parece que passará ao lado.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (13 Nov 2011 às 17:30)

A linha de instabilidade está a passar a cidade de Lisboa e concelhos a noroeste limítrofes de Raspão (de forma quase paralela), pelo que nas próximas horas, nestas zonas, não será de esperar nada de especial. Apenas uma ou outra rajada de vento e céu encoberto.

EDIT: Surpreendentemente começa a chover moderadamente e com alguns relampagos


----------



## fhff (13 Nov 2011 às 17:42)

Muita animação aqui por Colares. Chuva forte, 32 mm acumulados hoje. 5 mm nos últimos 15 minutos. 14,2º C. Trovoada a passar um pouco ao lado, sobre o mar.


----------



## Iuri (13 Nov 2011 às 17:42)

Espectáculo maravilhoso de relâmpagos ao largo de Cascais...


----------



## c.bernardino (13 Nov 2011 às 17:43)

a uns 5 km da posição do Duarte, ou seja NW de Loures levei com uma célula pequena nem sei se podemos chamar célula...

 precipitação? pouca 0,8mm 

mas um vento caótico, uma turbulência incrivel.
a temperatura caiu 2 graus em cinco minutos !

trata-se de uma coisa sensorial, não há estação que registe. 
Dia interessante


----------



## Gilmet (13 Nov 2011 às 17:48)

Um festival eléctrico, por cá, com relâmpagos frequentes, e alguns trovões. 

15,8ºC actuais, e *16,9mm* acumulados.


----------



## c.bernardino (13 Nov 2011 às 17:52)

Gilmet disse:


> Um festival eléctrico, por cá, com relâmpagos frequentes, e alguns trovões.
> 
> 15,8ºC actuais, e *16,9mm* acumulados.



impressionante o gradiente litoral /interior.

ma mesma linha o fhff, o gilmet e eu 
temos 35mm, 16.9mm, 11mm

isto numa linha de menos de 20 km !


----------



## Nsantos79 (13 Nov 2011 às 17:52)

Incrivelmente a temperatura baixou de 19,4º para 15,7º numa questão de minutos


----------



## squidward (13 Nov 2011 às 17:53)

Estou a assistir a um belo espectáculo de raios entre as nuvens a SW/W


----------



## telegram (13 Nov 2011 às 17:54)

Muitos relâmpagos ao largo, sobre o mar. Em terra tudo calmo.


----------



## Microburst (13 Nov 2011 às 17:58)

windchill disse:


> O meu Post nº69 com alguns relâmpagos em pano de fundo para Oeste..... um enorme prazer sem dúvida!!





Bom, tempo muito feio também por aqui, mas sem chuva ou trovoada, somente vento forte de Sul/Sudoeste e um pouco abafado (21,5ºC). De facto dá para ver que está um espectáculo interessante no mar a Oeste/Noroeste com muitas descargas.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Nov 2011 às 17:58)

Só clarões por aqui. Mas estão a acalmar.


----------



## fhff (13 Nov 2011 às 18:01)

Continua forte festival eléctrico a Norte, não muito longe. Já vou com 35,2mm e 16ºC.


----------



## cornudo (13 Nov 2011 às 18:01)

um dilúvio neste momento em são martinho do porto!espero que passe rápido!


----------



## Nsantos79 (13 Nov 2011 às 18:05)

*Ver 00:33 e 02:50*


----------



## squidward (13 Nov 2011 às 18:06)

vi há pouco um clarão mais forte para os lados do Montejunto.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (13 Nov 2011 às 18:18)

Algumas fotos de peniche


----------



## c.bernardino (13 Nov 2011 às 18:20)

Vejam as imagens de radar !

Esqueçam esta linha de instabilidade,

reparem no que está a fermentar a SW !!!

é a animação da noite que se está a aprontar?


----------



## sandgrain (13 Nov 2011 às 18:22)

Exactamente!

já se começa a formar uma nova linha de instabilidade

Vai ser uma noite animada...


----------



## Nsantos79 (13 Nov 2011 às 18:22)

[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## cornudo (13 Nov 2011 às 18:23)

incrivel a força da chuva aqui em sao martinho juntamente com a trovoada com bombardeamentos cons tantes e penso que já deve haver inundações pois  os bombeiros já se houvem!


----------



## Brunomc (13 Nov 2011 às 18:24)

> Vejam as imagens de radar !
> 
> Esqueçam esta linha de instabilidade,
> 
> ...



Isto ta a ficar bom..
A partir do final da noite a festa vai se estender ao interior centro e sul


----------



## Lightning (13 Nov 2011 às 18:25)

Acabei agora de vir do _posto de observação_ com vista para todos os quadrantes, e também avistei clarões a Norte de Lisboa e também alguns para o lado do mar.

O vento mantém-se forte a muito forte e não chove. Já caíram uns pingos grossos, mas apenas durante uns segundos. 

Máquinas prontas, espero que seja mais uma madrugada sem dormir.


----------



## Geiras (13 Nov 2011 às 18:25)

c.bernardino disse:


> Vejam as imagens de radar !
> 
> Esqueçam esta linha de instabilidade,
> 
> ...



 

Nem mais!

Por aqui o vento esteve forte nas 2 últimas horas, haviam remoinhos de folhas que elevaram a uma altitude superior a 20m!

Rajadas que rondaram os 50km/h.

Agora mais calmo, mas vendo as imagens de satélite...


----------



## fhff (13 Nov 2011 às 18:29)

Atingi os 40 mm. A trovoada abrandou e notei, claramente, que entrou um pouco para o interior.


----------



## windchill (13 Nov 2011 às 18:33)

Avistei um relâmpago a sul..... um bom prenuncio!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Nov 2011 às 18:35)

Aqui só se vêm clarões a NW, alguns trovões, mas muito longe e "abafados". Houve um ou outro mais perto, ainda vi alguns raios, mas penso que não os consegui registar, tenho de rever o vídeo. No radar, aquela célula (ponto vermelho) a SW de Sines, é esse que nos irá atingir durante a noite? (Entre outras células que deverão nascer)


----------



## João Esteves (13 Nov 2011 às 18:37)

Boa Tarde,

Durante todo o dia a chuva tem passado ao largo da costa, se não poderia ter sido um dia com valores de precipitação acumulada impressionantes.

Mesmo assim, sigo com 12.2 mm !


----------



## windchill (13 Nov 2011 às 18:38)




----------



## windchill (13 Nov 2011 às 18:38)

windchill disse:


> http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/9626/far111113182029.jpg



Tá bonita a coisa, tá....


----------



## Gilmet (13 Nov 2011 às 18:40)

A trovoada abrandou, por agora.

A nebulosidade baixa chegou, e os raios deixaram de se ver na perfeição. Não captei mais do que isto.






Sigo com 14,7ºC e humidade nos 85%.


----------



## João Esteves (13 Nov 2011 às 18:42)

Interessante...

Nos últimos 25 minutos a temperatura desceu 3.5ºC.
Vem aí qq coisa


----------



## camrov8 (13 Nov 2011 às 18:42)

o núcleo parece estar a evoluir vendo o radar a zona oeste parece estar a ser muito atingida


----------



## Aspvl (13 Nov 2011 às 18:47)

http://www.sat24.com/sp?ir=true

Acham que ainda vamos ter animação durante a noite?


----------



## Geiras (13 Nov 2011 às 18:49)

Aspvl disse:


> http://www.sat24.com/sp?ir=true
> 
> Acham que ainda vamos ter animação durante a noite?



Isso já nem sequer é discutível  Pelo menos o litoral centro e sul vai ter uma boa animação!

Sigo com 21.5ºC e vento moderado de Sul.


----------



## windchill (13 Nov 2011 às 18:52)

A frequência de descargas a S e SW está a aumentar...


----------



## camrov8 (13 Nov 2011 às 18:53)

Geiras disse:


> Isso já nem sequer é discutível  Pelo menos o litoral centro e sul vai ter uma boa animação!
> 
> Sigo com 21.5ºC e vento moderado de Sul.



centro e sul? o núcleo mais activo esta actualmente entre o centro e o norte, basta ver o radar e as imagens na zona da Lourinhã deve ter sido duro


----------



## Geiras (13 Nov 2011 às 18:56)

Relâmpagos a cada 10 segundos a Sul! Devido à nebulosidade baixa não se consegue ver nada de especial


----------



## jorgeanimal (13 Nov 2011 às 18:58)

camrov8 disse:


> centro e sul? o núcleo mais activo esta actualmente entre o centro e o norte, basta ver o radar e as imagens na zona da Lourinhã deve ter sido duro



Aqui na Lourinhã chove há quase 2h. Alguns períodos de chuva muito intensa seguidos de outros muito calmos...a trovoada tem sido constante. Contudo estava à espera de mais vento e algum granizo, o que não se verificou. 

Agora também se vêem trovoadas para leste.


----------



## Nsantos79 (13 Nov 2011 às 18:59)

Resultado do mau tempo em Leiria.

http://aeiou.expresso.pt/mau-tempo-desaloja-casal-e-causa-inundacoes-em-leiria=f687428


----------



## Geiras (13 Nov 2011 às 19:00)

camrov8 disse:


> centro e sul? o núcleo mais activo esta actualmente entre o centro e o norte, basta ver o radar e as imagens na zona da Lourinhã deve ter sido duro



Tens razão, estava a fazer confusão, mas as zonas mais afectadas continuarão a ser especialmente o litoral oeste.

O vento está a intensificar.


----------



## Aspvl (13 Nov 2011 às 19:02)

camrov8 disse:


> centro e sul? o núcleo mais activo esta actualmente entre o centro e o norte, basta ver o radar e as imagens na zona da Lourinhã deve ter sido duro



Estava-me a referir às células que se estão a formar a SW


----------



## telegram (13 Nov 2011 às 19:08)

Agora troveja com alguma intensidade mas ainda ao longe, sobre o mar.
1010 hPa


----------



## JoãoPT (13 Nov 2011 às 19:13)

Clarão a SW.


----------



## FranciscoAlex (13 Nov 2011 às 19:14)

Nsantos79 disse:


> Em Sobral da Abelheira/Mafra cai agora forte chuvada acompanhada de trovoada.
> 
> Pelos vistos esta zona ficou privada do espectáculo desta noite...pelo menos não dei por nada.



Confirmo porque nessa altura estava no Sobral. Eu passei lá a noite e digo que vento não faltou, dormi um total de 2 horas porque devido ao vento não voltei a  adormecer, choveu um pouco e ouvi um trovão ou outro lá para as 5 da manhã. Das 11 as 13h é que a trovoada e chuva se fizeram sentir. Regressei a Torres por volta das 17h15 e a partir daí a trovoada regressa com força, no meu percurso de autocarro do Livramento-Torres Vedras vi raios com bastante frequência e de intervalo reduzido e a chuva foi forte de maneira a encher um rio que passa debaixo da estrada encher a estrada de água de maneira que o condutor teve que passar com muito cuidado,  a corrente era bastante forte e sentia-se a bater no autocarro. Chegando a Torres o meu percurso até casa foi molhado e iluminado pelos relâmpagos


----------



## telegram (13 Nov 2011 às 19:18)

Parece-me que a zona de Setúbal vai ter uma noite muito animada.
O que acham?


----------



## Henrique (13 Nov 2011 às 19:18)

Boa noite, deixo aqui um pequeno resumo da noite de ontem que apesar de ter acompanhado durante bastante tempo, apenas consegui algumas fotos de jeito. O local é o miradouro dos capuchos onde fiquei a observar entre as 2:00 e as 6:00.

Não são brutais mas acho que tem sempre a sua beleza:


----------



## Microburst (13 Nov 2011 às 19:21)

Aí vem a animação!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Nov 2011 às 19:23)

Clarões a Sul/Sudoeste, 1 a cada 45s/1min. Andam perto, já. 
Não chove, (~)16.5ºC.


----------



## telegram (13 Nov 2011 às 19:26)

Animação para a zona de Setúbal?





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Geiras (13 Nov 2011 às 19:28)

Relâmpagos a S, SW a cada 5 segundos!! Também se vão ouvindo trovões!

EDIT: Relâmpagos sucedem-se a uma cadência incrível! 1 a cada 5 segundos!


----------



## fhff (13 Nov 2011 às 19:29)

Está a regressar a trovoada. A passar de Sul para Norte, pelo mar. Vento acalmou. Agora regressou a chuva ligeira. Posso dizer que desde as 11 da manhã, o dia por aqui no Litoral de Sintra tem sido animado. Já vou com 43,3 mm.


----------



## sandgrain (13 Nov 2011 às 19:34)

Neste momento chove torrencialmente por Cascais e a trovoada regressou, agora mais perto


----------



## Microburst (13 Nov 2011 às 19:34)

Relâmpagos a Oeste, Noroeste e a Sul de Sesimbra, sinal de que agora a instabilidade deverá passar directamente pela margem sul e não apenas de raspão. Já choveu durante 5 minutos, pinga grossa, mas agora não chove nem há vento, o que é curioso dada a ventania que esteve o dia todo.

A temperatura das 18h até agora, 19h30, levou um grande trambolhão tendo descido dos 21,5ºC da altura para uns bem mais frescos 15,6ºC neste momento.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Nov 2011 às 19:36)

Começa a chover forte por aqui !!


----------



## AnDré (13 Nov 2011 às 19:37)

Oeste, há 5 minutos.


----------



## c.bernardino (13 Nov 2011 às 19:39)

telegram disse:


> Parece-me que a zona de Setúbal vai ter uma noite muito animada.
> O que acham?



no caso de setubal será mais tarde, talvez ao fim da noite ou madrugada.

o litoral centro continua a  ter um festim. e olha que o norte... uhmmmm tb é giro.


----------



## Geiras (13 Nov 2011 às 19:41)

A frequência de relâmpagos diminuiu, no entanto estão a ser visíveis a Oeste muito mais perto. Enquanto escrevia, deu mais um com o trovão a ser audível 6 segundos depois.

A temperatura está com uma queda acentuada, sigo com 19.4ºC e 65%HR.


----------



## fhff (13 Nov 2011 às 19:43)

Passou mesmo aqui por cima. 2 trovões muito perto. Chove torrencialmente...novamente...49 mm acumulados.


----------



## Iuri (13 Nov 2011 às 19:45)

A espinha de células que tem afectado o litoral parece uma linha de produção. A noite vai ser animada.


----------



## fhff (13 Nov 2011 às 19:46)

Mais 5 mm em 4 minutos. 55,2 mm acumulados. Por aqui o dia mais chuvoso so ano.


----------



## clviper (13 Nov 2011 às 19:52)

Aqui pelo Cadaval acalmou há algum tempo, sebem que ao longe tem sido um festival de luz:


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Nov 2011 às 19:53)

Vai chovendo por aqui, fraco.

Alguns trovões ao longe.


----------



## sandgrain (13 Nov 2011 às 19:55)

Iuri disse:


> A espinha de células que tem afectado o litoral parece uma linha de produção. A noite vai ser animada.




É impressionante! vao-se sucedendo a uma cadência incrivel


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Nov 2011 às 19:56)

Mais um raio


----------



## JoãoPT (13 Nov 2011 às 19:56)

Acalmou mais a trovoada, é esperar pelo que ainda se está a desenvolver.

Deu para ouvir um ou dois trovões, muito ao longe.

Já choveu fraco.


----------



## FranciscoAlex (13 Nov 2011 às 19:57)

Tenho estado a assistir a um maravilhoso espectáculo de raios, alguns deles com formatos muito bonitos


----------



## Lousano (13 Nov 2011 às 20:02)

Depois da chuva matinal o dia tem sido de céu encoberto e vento moderado/forte.

Tmax: 21,9ºC

Tmin: 15,4ºC

Precip: 7,4ºC

Raj max: 75,3km/h

Tactual: 21,2ºC

Neste momento o dia segue com uma média diária de 20,1ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Nov 2011 às 20:09)

Passou aqui mais uma "rodada" de trovoada. Vi uns quantos raios, alguns bem perto. Que venha a próxima


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Nov 2011 às 20:10)

Por aqui começou !!

Chuva forte, 20,2mm ( 6,3mm nos ultimos minutos ).


----------



## Geiras (13 Nov 2011 às 20:11)

A temperatura continua a descer bastante! 18.3ºC.


----------



## jorgeanimal (13 Nov 2011 às 20:17)

Por aqui uma desconcertante calmaria...


----------



## Teles (13 Nov 2011 às 20:29)

Boas, por aqui a trovoada passou toda ao lado por Oeste ,mas ainda deu para tirar umas fotos embora que em qualidade muito fraca:








Nesta o clarão foi enorme ficado como de dia:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Nov 2011 às 20:30)

Chove fraco. Ouvem-se trovões, mas não sei onde andam os relâmpagos (~)16.0ºC.


----------



## DRC (13 Nov 2011 às 20:31)

Chuvisca por aqui. 
Não se avista trovoada neste momento.


----------



## Geiras (13 Nov 2011 às 20:35)

Por aqui pinga, mas nada de trovoada... a temperatura desceu dos 21ºC aos 18ºC e agora está nos 19.5ºC e com uma rápida subida isto num curto período de tempo, meia hora talvez...


----------



## Fantkboy (13 Nov 2011 às 20:36)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Chove fraco. Ouvem-se trovões, mas não sei onde andam os relâmpagos (~)16.0ºC.




Andam para os lados do cabo da roca - Sintra!


----------



## Geiras (13 Nov 2011 às 20:39)

Já vou com 20.2ºC!!! Trovão fortíssimo agora mesmo!


----------



## NfrG (13 Nov 2011 às 20:39)

Aqui na Amadora também está a trovejar com alguma frequência.


----------



## FranciscoAlex (13 Nov 2011 às 20:39)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## Fantkboy (13 Nov 2011 às 20:41)

FranciscoAlex disse:


> Chove torrencialmente!




Troveja por aqui! Mas anda Longe!


----------



## NfrG (13 Nov 2011 às 20:42)

E mais um bem perto e de longa duração.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Nov 2011 às 20:43)

Grande trovão !!


----------



## FranciscoAlex (13 Nov 2011 às 20:44)

Já parou de chover. Mas que grande descarga de água


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Nov 2011 às 20:49)

Aqui continua a relampejar e por vezes grandes bombas sonoras 

Chuva também vai caindo alguma chuva, 10,4 mm.

Vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## AnDré (13 Nov 2011 às 20:49)

Fantkboy disse:


> Troveja por aqui! Mas anda Longe!



Agora um pouco mais perto.
Vai chovendo, embora sem grande intensidade.

Caneças segue com 13,0mm hoje.


----------



## Relâmpago (13 Nov 2011 às 20:50)

Por aqui chuva fraca e troveja.

Vi há pouco um relâmpago forte para oeste. Segundo imagens de satélite, esta situação pode durar algumas horas, devido a uma superfície frontal fria, combinada com uma depressão não muito cavada, que desliza ao longo da costa e paralelamente a esta.

Já na madrugada passada ocorreu situação semelhante.


----------



## Goku (13 Nov 2011 às 20:51)

Por estes aldos está tudo calmo.


----------



## DRC (13 Nov 2011 às 20:51)

Neste momento alguma trovoada e chuva fraca.


----------



## fhff (13 Nov 2011 às 20:58)

Fantkboy disse:


> Andam para os lados do cabo da roca - Sintra!



Posso confirmar. Mais uma remessa a passar por aqui. Que dia de precipitação: 56,2 mm acumulados!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Nov 2011 às 21:05)

Opah! Esta rodada foi forte! Bonitos raios e fortes trovões acompanhados de chuva forte


----------



## Gilmet (13 Nov 2011 às 21:05)

Aqui mais a Este, apenas *22,2mm* acumulados hoje.

Continuam a ver-se alguns clarões, mas pouco frequentes. 

15,1ºC actuais, sendo que há pouco desceu aos *14,6ºC* (mínima), e 87% de humidade.

Vento nulo.


----------



## DRC (13 Nov 2011 às 21:05)

Finalmente, chuva que se veja por aqui.
Chove de forma moderada.


----------



## windchill (13 Nov 2011 às 21:05)

Algumas descargas no quadrante SW....


----------



## Geiras (13 Nov 2011 às 21:06)

Bem, está na minha hora de ir à caça , relâmpagos a Sul com alguma frequência!

20.4ºC e vento moderado de SE.


----------



## Fantkboy (13 Nov 2011 às 21:13)

O vento a aumentar de intensidade! Vento moderado / rajadas fortes!


----------



## cactus (13 Nov 2011 às 21:22)

por aqui nada..parece que estou noutro país...


----------



## criz0r (13 Nov 2011 às 21:23)

Boa noite, caiu um raio aqui perto há momentos seguido de um trovão mediano, continua a chuva fraca mas está bastante ameaçador, temperatura de 16,5ºC.


----------



## cactus (13 Nov 2011 às 21:31)

pronto começou a pingar


----------



## windchill (13 Nov 2011 às 21:35)

Por aqui algumas rajadas de vento alternando com períodos de uma estranha calmaria. Relâmpagos mais frequentes em especial para o quadrante oeste


----------



## JAlves (13 Nov 2011 às 21:38)

Grande bomba agora por cima de Odivelas. 

Há pouco a luz franquejou e a ZON ressentiu-se...


----------



## NunoBrito (13 Nov 2011 às 21:39)

Começou a chover... três relampagos a sério e seu respectivos trovões.

A luz fraquejou, piscou e foi-se. Dois segundos depois voltou.

Enquanto a net foi a baixo e o Hub recuperava sinal, caiu uma valente carga de água.

Agora chove moderado e as descargas electricas vêem-se ao longe.

O radar do meteo.pt mostra mais actividade nos proximos minutos/horas.


----------



## JAlves (13 Nov 2011 às 21:41)

Pela "carreirinha" de descargas do iMap, parece que desta vez a linha Sesimbra - Almada - Loures vai ser contemplada também.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Nov 2011 às 21:44)

Há pouco, depois de todo um fantástico dia de convectividade, caiu o primeiro raio a uma distância digna de proporcionar um som razoável. O primeiro, e verdadeiro, estoiro. 

*25,2mm* acumulados, e 15,3ºC.

36,0 km/h de SSO (202º) e 1010 hPa de pressão.


----------



## FranciscoAlex (13 Nov 2011 às 21:56)

Chove e troveja


----------



## miguel (13 Nov 2011 às 21:58)

cactus disse:


> por aqui nada..parece que estou noutro país...



é verdade chega a ser mesmo desesperante!! mas daqui a umas horas é a nossa vez e pela noite


----------



## Nsantos79 (13 Nov 2011 às 21:59)

FranciscoAlex disse:


> Chove e troveja



Troveja e forte!!! Chuva fraca quase sem vento e com 15,6º.


----------



## jorgeanimal (13 Nov 2011 às 22:00)

Chove torrencialmente há 5 minutos


----------



## Geiras (13 Nov 2011 às 22:01)

Uma caça mal sucedida... a frequência de relâmpagos diminuiu drasticamente. 

Neste momento pinga, 18.9ºC e vento moderado com rajadas de Sul.

10.0mm diários. 

Espero que logo tenha alguma coisa de jeito.


----------



## Fantkboy (13 Nov 2011 às 22:03)

Geiras disse:


> Uma caça mal sucedida... a frequência de relâmpagos diminuiu drasticamente.
> 
> Neste momento pinga, 18.9ºC e vento moderado com rajadas de Sul.
> 
> ...



A esperança e as expectativas ainda estão altas!


----------



## Zapiao (13 Nov 2011 às 22:08)

Coimbra terá direito a alguma coisa?


----------



## HotSpot (13 Nov 2011 às 22:09)

Por cá já vão caindo uns pingos. A ver se isto anima pela noite fora.


----------



## FranciscoAlex (13 Nov 2011 às 22:12)

Que estoiro meu deus


----------



## wize (13 Nov 2011 às 22:12)

Em Leiria agora está tudo calmo


----------



## CarlosS (13 Nov 2011 às 22:14)

Por Cascais, a chuva ainda não parou, nem a trovoada... Chove moderadamente, com momentos de grande intensidade. A trovoada é constante, embora com relâmpagos e trovões espaçados, talvez de cinco em cinco minutos. E ainda a festa vai a meio, ao que parece pelo radar...

Há cerca de 40 min faltou a electricidade durante quase meia-hora. Tudo às escuras desde o Cabo da Roca até Oeiras, pelo menos.

Temperatura: 15º C


----------



## Gongas (13 Nov 2011 às 22:14)

Zapiao disse:


> Coimbra terá direito a alguma coisa?



Pois é, por esta zona tem estado fraquito...e não parece vir nada de especial por ai.


----------



## Zapiao (13 Nov 2011 às 22:19)

wize disse:


> Em Leiria agora está tudo calmo



Pelo radar chove e bem nao?


----------



## NunoBrito (13 Nov 2011 às 22:21)

CarlosS disse:


> Por Cascais, a chuva ainda não parou, nem a trovoada... Chove moderadamente, com momentos de grande intensidade. A trovoada é constante, embora com relâmpagos e trovões espaçados, talvez de cinco em cinco minutos. E ainda a festa vai a meio, ao que parece pelo radar...
> 
> Há cerca de 40 min faltou a electricidade durante quase meia-hora. Tudo às escuras desde o Cabo da Roca até Oeiras, pelo menos.
> 
> Temperatura: 15º C



Aqui na minha zona não faltou!


----------



## JoãoPT (13 Nov 2011 às 22:24)

Após um período de acalmia, começou a levantar-se bastante vento outra vez, mas não chove.

Trovoada, muito pouca, alguns clarões ao longe..


EDIT: Foi preciso postar para começar a pingar.


----------



## Geiras (13 Nov 2011 às 22:30)

Lá vem ela de Sul 

 

Sigo com 18.4ºC.


----------



## wize (13 Nov 2011 às 22:32)

Zapiao disse:


> Pelo radar chove e bem nao?



Na zona onde vivo (Maceira) agora chove mas muito pouco


----------



## Firefigther (13 Nov 2011 às 22:32)

Chove intensamente tocada a vento, sem trovoada


----------



## anti-trovoadas (13 Nov 2011 às 22:38)

Aqui chove e faz trovoada.


----------



## HotSpot (13 Nov 2011 às 22:41)

Yep, grande trovão há uns minutos atrás.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Nov 2011 às 22:42)

anti-trovoadas disse:


> Aqui chove e faz trovoada.



Hoje não deves estar contente 

Por aqui chove fraco, pingas grossas, trovões longínquos, mas relâmpagos, onde andam?


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Nov 2011 às 22:42)

Chuva torrencial !!!! Acompanhada por trovoada, ainda longe.

PS - Trovoada em aproximação, trovão moderado a cada 10 segundos.


----------



## anti-trovoadas (13 Nov 2011 às 22:47)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Hoje não deves estar contente
> 
> Por aqui chove fraco, pingas grossas, trovões longínquos, mas relâmpagos, onde andam?



Pois não ultimanente tem sido à grande e hoje pelo que vejo promete.


----------



## JoãoPT (13 Nov 2011 às 22:49)

Também já os vejo e oiço, mas longe e com pouca frequência, até agora.

Chove moderado e acompanhado de vento.


----------



## StormFairy (13 Nov 2011 às 22:49)

Relampagos não vejo muitos ... mas oiço trovoada looongaaa !

Estranhas rajadas de vento que se "ouvem" a chegar ... como o ruido dum avião a aproximar-se ...


----------



## wize (13 Nov 2011 às 22:50)

Relampagos a Oeste de Leiria


----------



## Geiras (13 Nov 2011 às 22:52)

Trovões fortes nas redondezas!


----------



## JoãoPT (13 Nov 2011 às 22:53)

Raio bastante perto agora, de repente levantou-se bastante vento!


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Nov 2011 às 22:54)

Chove com uma força bastante intensa e a trovoada está mesmo perto.


----------



## fhff (13 Nov 2011 às 22:56)

Saí de Colares, pelas 21:00, com 57 mm acumulados. Na estrada, sempre junto ao litoral, em direcção a Torres Vedras, fui um verdadeiro storm chaser involuntário, chuva forte, falhas de energia, estradas às escuras e alagadas. A actividade eléctrica era impressionante. Chuva muito forte pelas 21:30, 21:40 na Ericeira e Mafra. Não sei se alguém mediu a precipitação nestas zonas? A autoestrada de Mafra estava quase impraticável, tal era a força da chuva. Aqui pela zona da Merceana (Alenquer), tudo calmo. Grande dia no litoral oeste.


----------



## NunoBrito (13 Nov 2011 às 22:56)

Voltou a chuva moderada e a trovoada.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Nov 2011 às 23:03)

Devo estar numa zona amarela do radar, senão mesmo laranja !!

18,6mm nos ultimos minutos !!!!


----------



## Goku (13 Nov 2011 às 23:04)

wize disse:


> Na zona onde vivo (Maceira) agora chove mas muito pouco



Achas que vamos ter festa esta madrugada na Maceira?


----------



## windchill (13 Nov 2011 às 23:05)

A coisa está-se a compor...


----------



## Rain (13 Nov 2011 às 23:07)

Hoje o dia está de feição para vcs 
Aproveitem bem


----------



## wize (13 Nov 2011 às 23:08)

Goku disse:


> Achas que vamos ter festa esta madrugada na Maceira?



Espero que sim. És da zona?


----------



## METEOraposo (13 Nov 2011 às 23:08)

Por Palmela, intensifica-se a actividade electrica que vem de SW com grande dinamica, aumenta o vento e a chuva...


----------



## METEOraposo (13 Nov 2011 às 23:13)

No distrito de Setubal, vamos ter festa, por várias horas. E velas entrar pela Arrabida e Troia.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Nov 2011 às 23:14)

15,4ºC e *30,8mm* de precipitação. Chove forte com trovoada à mistura!


----------



## Reportorio (13 Nov 2011 às 23:14)

Boa noite

Aqui por Miratejo já tive uma rajada de 61.2KM
Esteve todo o dia ali para o lado do mar escuro como um breu e calor, está a carregar.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Nov 2011 às 23:16)

Chove forte por aqui, bombas relampejantes de vez em quando 

17,0 mm e 15,3ºC.

Vento moderado a forte de SE.


----------



## tenente19 (13 Nov 2011 às 23:20)

Por corroios, está a melhorar... mesmo assim quero mais! Alguem sabe se vai acalmar ou não?


----------



## HotSpot (13 Nov 2011 às 23:21)

Que vendaval agora de repente. Rajada de 75,6 km/h e vento médio nos 40-50 km/h.


----------



## anti-trovoadas (13 Nov 2011 às 23:21)

Rajada de 75.6 km/h.


----------



## Fantkboy (13 Nov 2011 às 23:21)

fhff disse:


> Saí de Colares, pelas 21:00, com 57 mm acumulados. Na estrada, sempre junto ao litoral, em direcção a Torres Vedras, fui um verdadeiro storm chaser involuntário, chuva forte, falhas de energia, estradas às escuras e alagadas. A actividade eléctrica era impressionante. Chuva muito forte pelas 21:30, 21:40 na Ericeira e Mafra. Não sei se alguém mediu a precipitação nestas zonas? A autoestrada de Mafra estava quase impraticável, tal era a força da chuva. Aqui pela zona da Merceana (Alenquer), tudo calmo. Grande dia no litoral oeste.



Hoje tambem fui armado em storm chaser e encontrei uma população em sobressalto (Mafra - Carvalhal) que diz que não vão dormir hoje a noite!! A Razão é esta!

Rio Lizandro!























Existia hortas e casas alagadas! 

Para já forte trovoada e chuva moderada!


----------



## windchill (13 Nov 2011 às 23:21)

A chuva agora cai forte e feio!!


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Nov 2011 às 23:24)

Por aqui ainda não parou de chover intensamente.. Resultado disto é os 30mm.

Chove moderado e bastante trovoada.


----------



## JoãoPT (13 Nov 2011 às 23:24)

Grande vendaval agora acompanhado de chuva entre o fraco e moderado!!

A trovoada está a aproximar-se e a intensificar-se!!


----------



## JAlves (13 Nov 2011 às 23:26)

Por Odivelas, é cada flashada a sul!


----------



## Tornado_Pombal (13 Nov 2011 às 23:28)

O que se poderá esperar para esta madrugada na zona de Pombal? Muito provavelmente nada.......


----------



## fhff (13 Nov 2011 às 23:32)

Fantkboy disse:


> Hoje tambem fui armado em storm chaser e encontrei uma população em sobressalto (Mafra - Carvalhal) que diz que não vão dormir hoje a noite!! A Razão é esta!
> 
> Rio Lizandro!
> 
> ...




Conheço bem essa zona. Passo lá todos os dias. Ontem o rio nem tocava nas margens...Ainda bem que não fui por lá e segui pela Ericeira. A ponte estava coberta de água? Choveu muito todo o dia na zona de Sintra, Mafra. Como já disse atrás foi o dia mais chuvoso do ano na minha estação.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Nov 2011 às 23:33)

Chuva torrencial, vento forte, e uma trovoada fortíssima que levou a luz da rua abaixo e ainda teve direito de colocar uma TV cá de casa em standby, foi muito perto mesmo

(~)15.0ºC.


----------



## anti-trovoadas (13 Nov 2011 às 23:34)

E aqui na Margem Sul está de passagem ou é a madrugada toda???


----------



## Geiras (13 Nov 2011 às 23:34)

Forte rajada de vento instantânea seguido de chuva forte com trovões igualmente severos aqui perto!

Auriol a registar-me 48km/h. 

15.5mm e 16.4ºC.


----------



## Nsantos79 (13 Nov 2011 às 23:34)

Valente pancada de água acompanhada de duas enormes "bombas"!!!
15,5º


----------



## criz0r (13 Nov 2011 às 23:39)

Tudo um pouco mais calmo depois de alguns minutos de chuva forte, trovoada e vento forte. Temperatura desceu até aos 15,1ºC por agora.


----------



## ruijacome (13 Nov 2011 às 23:40)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Chuva torrencial, vento forte, e uma trovoada fortíssima que levou a luz da rua abaixo e ainda teve direito de colocar uma TV cá de casa em standby, foi muito perto mesmo
> 
> (~)15.0ºC.



Olá,

Acho que o apagão foi geral.. O Concelho de Cascais ficou todo às escuras...


----------



## NunoBrito (13 Nov 2011 às 23:42)

ruijacome disse:


> Olá,
> 
> Acho que o apagão foi geral.. O Concelho de Cascais ficou todo às escuras...



O Concelho não, algumas freguesias e/ou localidades.

Aqui está tudo normal.


----------



## Fantkboy (13 Nov 2011 às 23:43)

fhff disse:


> Conheço bem essa zona. Passo lá todos os dias. Ontem o rio nem tocava nas margens...Ainda bem que não fui por lá e segui pela Ericeira. A ponte estava coberta de água? Choveu muito todo o dia na zona de Sintra, Mafra. Como já disse atrás foi o dia mais chuvoso do ano na minha estação.



Ainda não! Mas faltava pouco! Havia troncos a baterem por baixo da ponte

A proxima preia mar será por volta das 4:30 da manha a subir 3.6 m
Se continuar a chover não sei não!


----------



## squidward (13 Nov 2011 às 23:43)

por aqui já troveja bem


----------



## Lightning (13 Nov 2011 às 23:45)

tenente19 disse:


> Por corroios, está a melhorar... mesmo assim quero mais! Alguem sabe se vai acalmar ou não?



Não sei, só sei que ia ficando sem luz agora. 

Consegui apanhar 2 raios em foto, uma delas ficou "de dia" mas percebe-se alguma coisa.

Que venha mais.


----------



## METEOraposo (13 Nov 2011 às 23:48)

Por aqui chove forte agora, com bastante actividade electrica...


----------



## JoãoPT (13 Nov 2011 às 23:48)

Trovoada perto agora e um pouco frequente!


----------



## HotSpot (13 Nov 2011 às 23:48)

Agora está bem animado. A trovejar forte


----------



## anti-trovoadas (13 Nov 2011 às 23:48)

Trovoadas cada vez maiores e mais frequentes.


----------



## AnDré (13 Nov 2011 às 23:52)

JAlves disse:


> Por Odivelas, é cada flashada a sul!



No instante em que escreveste, a luz da rua falhou, e parte da cidade ficou às escuras por breves instantes.

Em Caneças também há bairros às escuras.
A estação de Caneças há 34 minutos que deixou de estar on-line. (Provavelmente devido à falta de luz).

A chuva, comparado com outras regiões circundantes, não tem sido por aí além.
Pouco mais de 20mm hoje.

Já a trovoada... Uma constante!






2625 descargas das 11h às 23h.


----------



## romeupaz (13 Nov 2011 às 23:53)

Antes do fim do dia fica aqui esta:
(Desculpem lá o tamanho mas é para se ver bem)





São Pedro de Moel 13-11-2011


----------



## METEOraposo (13 Nov 2011 às 23:55)

Todo o litoral entre Setubal e Cabo de Sagres esta a ser atingido com trovoada forte, por aqui a luz já ameaçou faltar 2 vezes.


----------



## tenente19 (13 Nov 2011 às 23:58)

Lightning disse:


> Não sei, só sei que ia ficando sem luz agora.
> 
> Consegui apanhar 2 raios em foto, uma delas ficou "de dia" mas percebe-se alguma coisa.
> 
> Que venha mais.



É vdd, a rua ficou as escuras. Eu queria filmar, mas tava vento e molhava a maquina. Olha, um a parte. O "tempoemcorroios" está com as previsões desactualizadas a uns dias...


----------



## kelinha (13 Nov 2011 às 23:59)

Boa noite a todos.

Hoje pelas 15h caiu uma granizada abismal na Guia (25km a norte de leiria, 8km de distância da praia).

Deixo algumas fotos que tirei, assim como um video. Com o telemóvel à mão, foi o que se arranjou.

















Não sei colocar aqui vídeos, por isso deixo-vos o links para poderem ver:


----------



## AnDré (14 Nov 2011 às 00:01)

Precipitação acumulada hoje nas estações do WU:
(>=45,0mm)

67.6mm - Caparide, Cascais
57.7mm - Alcabideche, Carrascal de Alvide, Cascais
52.3mm - Parede - Cascais
45.0mm - Olho Marinho, Óbidos


----------



## Brites (14 Nov 2011 às 00:01)

Boa noite,
Infelizmente não assisti a muito de que aconteceu na zona de Leiria durante a tarde pois o trabalho fala muito alto, no entanto fiquei impressionado com algo que já tinha visto mas nunca da forma que vi, ou seja, enormes nuvens negras a elevarem-se na vertical...poderão esclarecer este fenómeno se é que e um fenómeno?  Acrescento que isto que vi foi na altura em que caíram aqueles pedras na zona de Leiria, mais precisamente Maceira e Marinha Grande, pode estar associado?
Analisando o radar nota-se a deslocação para norte destas células, será que na zona de Leiria haverá festa grossa? E que parece tudo tão calmo, chuvisco e ligeiros piscar das luzes de casa...
 Reparei por fim no radar uma bela mancha vermelha ao largo da costa Alentejana, parece promissor ou não? Ou estará demasiado longe para fazer previsões?
Abraços a todos os apaixonados por estes fenómenos e extremos...


----------



## FranciscoAlex (14 Nov 2011 às 00:01)

Nsantos79 disse:


> Valente pancada de água acompanhada de duas enormes "bombas"!!!
> 15,5º



Confirmo, e que grandes bombas foram essas


----------



## Lightning (14 Nov 2011 às 00:01)

tenente19 disse:


> Olha, um a parte. O "tempoemcorroios" está com as previsões desactualizadas a uns dias...



Eu sei. Peço desde já desculpa pelo off-topic, mas estive sem PC durante um bom tempo. Só ontem voltei a ter computador, daqui a bocado vou tratar disso das previsões.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Nov 2011 às 00:01)

Muito boa foto Romeu 

----

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 20,6ºC

Mín - 13,9ºC

Precipitação - 19,4 mm


----------



## Lightning (14 Nov 2011 às 00:03)

romeupaz disse:


> Antes do fim do dia fica aqui esta:
> (Desculpem lá o tamanho mas é para se ver bem)
> 
> 
> ...



Parabéns pela foto. Excelente, magnífica, espectacular.  

Há dias de azar...


----------



## Gilmet (14 Nov 2011 às 00:03)

Sigo com 14,7ºC e chuva fraca.

17,6 km/h de SSE (158º).



Extremos de dia 12 de Novembro de 2011:

Temperatura mínima: *15,2ºC* (03:53)
Temperatura máxima: *23,1ºC* (15:16)
Temperatura média [composta]: *18,6ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 13 de Novembro de 2011:

Temperatura mínima: *14,8ºC* (18:41)
Temperatura máxima: *19,7ºC* (00:08)

Precipitação: *32,9mm* 
Rain-rate máximo: *126,49mm/h*


----------



## Brites (14 Nov 2011 às 00:04)

romeupaz disse:


> Antes do fim do dia fica aqui esta:
> (Desculpem lá o tamanho mas é para se ver bem)
> 
> 
> ...



Brutal, das melhores que já vi...  fantástico! Parabéns ao autor


----------



## NunoBrito (14 Nov 2011 às 00:07)

Resumo do dia


----------



## Brites (14 Nov 2011 às 00:19)

Parece que foi só pedir, já se ouvem bombas na zona de Leiria, pessoal da zona confirmam?


----------



## squidward (14 Nov 2011 às 00:24)

Chuva, vento e Trovoada por aqui.


----------



## JoãoPT (14 Nov 2011 às 00:27)

Passou aqui por cima, e acalmou, mas do nada já vejo relâmpagos outra vez a SE e perto, grande dia este!


----------



## Brites (14 Nov 2011 às 00:29)

Parece que vem forte para Leiria, a luz publica já foi a MEo está sempre a cair!!! Só que a net continue a bombar para eu continuar a dar novidades!!! Chove torrencialmente também...


----------



## GonçaloMPB (14 Nov 2011 às 00:43)

Em Setúbal já esteve uma trovoada engraçada. Agora parece estar mais calmo, apenas dispersa.

A viagem que fiz, pelas 23h30m, caiu uma granizada na N10 que chegou a haver pessoal parado na berma com os 4 piscas ligados.


----------



## Geiras (14 Nov 2011 às 00:45)

Excelente foto!

Por aqui também consegui apanhar uns lindos raios em vídeo, posto mais tarde


----------



## JoãoPT (14 Nov 2011 às 00:49)

Grande bomba outra vez!

Começa a chover..


----------



## dj_teko (14 Nov 2011 às 00:50)

Grrrrrrr webcam ja lol


----------



## JoãoPT (14 Nov 2011 às 00:57)

Mais dois, parece que cresceu qualquer coisa.

Chove fraco e vento fraco.


----------



## JoãoPT (14 Nov 2011 às 01:01)

romeupaz disse:


> Antes do fim do dia fica aqui esta:
> (Desculpem lá o tamanho mas é para se ver bem)
> 
> 
> ...



Espectacular, incrível!


----------



## Brites (14 Nov 2011 às 01:03)

Finalmente, flash e grandes bombas por todo o lado, chuva forte empurrada fortes rajadas, até um pouco assustador...mas no fundo e por isto o esperamos...


----------



## squidward (14 Nov 2011 às 01:04)

Ainda chove e troveja com alguma frequência.


----------



## kikofra (14 Nov 2011 às 01:04)

Trovoada e chuva!!!


----------



## Gilmet (14 Nov 2011 às 01:06)

Tudo calmo, por aqui.

14,4ºC, 87% de humidade, 23,4 km/h de E (90º) e 1008 hPa.


----------



## cardu (14 Nov 2011 às 01:07)

em Tomar parece que o festival vai começar... Já escuto alguns trovões


----------



## romeupaz (14 Nov 2011 às 01:23)

dj_teko disse:


> Grrrrrrr webcam ja lol



Isso é para o meteoleiria?
lol
sim offtopic tenho de meter outra, 1 ano na rua e adeus webcam..


----------



## AnDré (14 Nov 2011 às 01:28)

65,9mm - Cabo Raso
51,3mm - Cabo Carvoeiro


----------



## Geiras (14 Nov 2011 às 01:33)




----------



## MSantos (14 Nov 2011 às 01:53)

Bons registos pessoal, principalmente aquela foto fantástica do Romeupaz, está mesmo brutal.

No momento certo à hora certa


----------



## Gerofil (14 Nov 2011 às 01:55)

Quase 24 horas para a frente fria avançar algumas dezenas de quilómetros para o interior ... 
Acalmia no litoral  Agora é acompanhar o que vai passar-se no interior.





Copyright © Instituto de Meteorologia 2008

Descargas eléctricas na última meia-hora:




ImapWeather


----------



## geoair.pt (14 Nov 2011 às 06:48)

Boas.
Neste momento:
Temperatura: 13.6ºC
Vento:          27.4 Km/h - média últimos 10 min) 
                   48.3 km/h - rajada às 2.44h
Precipitação: 6.2mm


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Nov 2011 às 07:41)

ruijacome disse:


> Olá,
> 
> Acho que o apagão foi geral.. O Concelho de Cascais ficou todo às escuras...



Aqui penso que não se pode chamar de apagão, mas sim falha, pois voltou logo no minuto a seguir. Pelo imapweather, o raio que causou isto caiu a sensivelmente 3km, e a menos de 1,9km do c.bernardino  Como foi por aí este episódio?
________________________________________________
A manhã de hoje apresenta-se escura, a chover fraco, sem trovoada, e penso que hoje por estas bandas já não ocorrerá. (~)13.0ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Nov 2011 às 07:48)

Bom dia!

Por cá, nada de apagões, apenas alguns _tremeliques_ na luz.

Sigo com 13,3ºC, após mínima de *13,1ºC*.

Humidade nos 88% e pressão a 1008 hPa, com vento, de momento, nulo!

A madrugada foi marcada por aguaceiros moderados a fortes, que renderam *13,7mm*. O mês segue com 149mm.


----------



## Teles (14 Nov 2011 às 08:42)

Bom dia por aqui as coisas acalmaram um pouco , precipitação acumulada até ao momento de 24mm , temperatura actual de 15.4ºC


----------



## jorgeanimal (14 Nov 2011 às 09:08)

Céu limpo aqui por cima e para o lado do mar. O vento intensificou-se e está frio


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Nov 2011 às 09:50)

Madruga e manhã chuvosas, 11,2 mm até ao momento.

14,7ºC e vento fraco a moderado de oeste.


----------



## Lousano (14 Nov 2011 às 10:16)

Bom dia.

Chove desde as 01H30 e ainda não parou.

Até ao momento 15,0mm acumulados.

Tmax: 20,5ºC

Raj. Max: 92,5km/h

Tactual: 14,4ºC


----------



## Goku (14 Nov 2011 às 10:50)

wize disse:


> Espero que sim. És da zona?



Sim, sou do Telheiro.


----------



## F_R (14 Nov 2011 às 11:00)

Bom dia

Alguma chuva e trovoada durante a noite

7.8mm acumulados

Mínima 12.9ºC

Agora 13.3ºC


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2011 às 11:13)

Inicio de madrugada de muita trovoada em Setúbal e muita chuva toda a madrugada principalmente entre as 6:30 e as 7:00h em que foi um diluvio autentico com um rain rate máximo de 162,2mm/h

Total acumulado desde as 00h de 31,4mm


----------



## AnDré (14 Nov 2011 às 11:25)

Por volta das 6:30 acordei com chuva forte, que se prolongou ainda durante alguns minutos.

Caneças terminou ontem com 24,4mm.
Hoje segue com 20,0mm.

E quanto ao mês de Novembro, esta primeira quinzena conta já com 166,2mm. Ou seja, a média do mês aqui já foi superada.


----------



## JoãoPT (14 Nov 2011 às 12:05)

Madrugada de aguaceiros e alguma trovoada até às 2:30.

Sigo com 16,6ºC e aproxima-se um aguaceiro.


----------



## Firefigther (14 Nov 2011 às 12:10)

Grande nuvem negra em direcção á Moita , no Montijo ja chove.


----------



## JoãoPT (14 Nov 2011 às 12:13)

Dois trovões potentes agora. 

EDIT: Mais um, parece activa.


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2011 às 12:14)

Para a foto foi trovoadas muito fracas poucos raios visíveis e dos poucos ou eram longe como este que apanhei ou eram pouco nítidos devido a chuva


----------



## Firefigther (14 Nov 2011 às 12:20)

Valente batega de água com trovões á mistura a cair no Montijo


----------



## JoãoPT (14 Nov 2011 às 12:25)

Começa a chover fraco, mas o grosso da precipitação está a passar mais a Sul.

Trovoada à mistura, já contabilizo uns 6 trovões.


----------



## Firefigther (14 Nov 2011 às 12:34)

Como se pode ver a amarelo a celula passou mesmo por esta zona, já começa a fazer sol...


----------



## F_R (14 Nov 2011 às 13:28)

Mais alguma chuva à pouco e 8.6mm acumulados

Agora sol e 14.0ºC


----------



## Geiras (14 Nov 2011 às 14:08)

Por volta das 6:30h, fui acordado pelo forte aguaceiro que acumulou 3mm em apenas 1 minuto, tendo o rain rate rondado os 180mm/h!

Tenho um acumulado de 21.2mm.

Neste momento 16.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## zejorge (14 Nov 2011 às 14:25)

Boa tarde

Depois de um forte aguaceiro acompanhado de granizo, sigo com 19,8 mm de precipitação e 13,4º de temperatura


----------



## fhff (14 Nov 2011 às 14:26)

AnDré disse:


> 65,9mm - Cabo Raso
> 51,3mm - Cabo Carvoeiro



Regressado a Colares, pude verificar o total da precipitação de ontem: 72,5 mm...um dia incrivel.

Hoje, por conta da madrugada chuvosa, já levo 27,2 mm.


----------



## zejorge (14 Nov 2011 às 14:32)

Imagem colhida pela minha webcam






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ct5iul (14 Nov 2011 às 16:52)

Boa tarde 

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Rajada Maxima 52.4 km/h ás 11:09

Temp actual 15.7ºC 16:45
Pressão: 1010.3Hpa 16:45
Intensidade do Vento: 20.1 km/h 16:45
Escala de Beaufort : 4
Direcção do Vento:SO
Temperatura do vento: 11.6ºC 16:45
Humidade Relativa:70% 16:45
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.5mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 3 Moderado 16:45
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste momento vento moderado de SO

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Gilmet (14 Nov 2011 às 16:58)

Sigo com 14,4ºC, e passa pequeno um aguaceiro a NO da minha localização.

Humidade nos 69% e vento a 24,8 km/h de O (270º).

Pressão nos 1011 hPa. 

*14,7mm* acumulados, e máxima de *16,0ºC*.


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Nov 2011 às 17:24)

Manhã de trovoada e tarde de aguaceiros moderados. 

Actual: Chuva moderada e vento fraco.


----------



## F_R (14 Nov 2011 às 17:31)

10.6mm acumulados

Agora 12.2ºC que é a mínima do dia.

Hoje já devemos ter uma noite mais fresca


----------



## Gilmet (14 Nov 2011 às 17:33)

Caiu também alguma chuva fraca por aqui, o que refrescou o ambiente, em boa hora, do Sol poente.

Sigo com a mínima do dia, *12,9ºC* e humidade nos 73%.

Vento fraco de SSO (202º), nos 4,3 km/h.


----------



## Geiras (14 Nov 2011 às 18:05)

Máxima de 17.4ºC.
Precipitação acumulada: 22.2mm.

Precipitação este mês: 150.1mm
Precipitação este ano: 747.8mm


----------



## Lousano (14 Nov 2011 às 19:31)

A tarde foi de aguaceiros moderados, sendo um dia bastante chuvoso.

Precip: 24,9mm

Tactual: 12,3ºC


----------



## wize (14 Nov 2011 às 19:38)

Céu limpo a Oeste e a Sul


----------



## Geiras (14 Nov 2011 às 19:39)

Sigo com 11.7ºC, 85%HR e vento fraco.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Nov 2011 às 20:13)

Boas

Dia agradável, com poucos aguaceiros (desde o amanhecer), um entre as 11h10 e as 11h15, com algum granizo à mistura e outro pelas 17h20 que atingiu-me de raspão, mas aqui no bairro via-se uma grande cortina de precipitação, por cumulonimbos. 
_______________________________________________________
Por agora está a ocorrer um aguaceiro fraco, (~)12.5ºC.


----------



## wize (14 Nov 2011 às 20:21)

Veem-se alguns relampagos a Oeste


----------



## iceworld (14 Nov 2011 às 21:42)

Mais um aguaceiro  com a temp. a rondar os 11º


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2011 às 22:33)

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*13,8ºC* temperatura actual
Máxima:*17,7ºC*

Rajada máxima:*63km/h*

Precipitação total:*32,0mm*
Rain rate máximo:*162,2mm/h*


----------



## Geiras (14 Nov 2011 às 22:38)

Está a chover por aqui com 11.4ºC e um total de 22.5mm diários.


----------



## Goku (14 Nov 2011 às 23:09)

Parece que a festa acabou e se calhar tão cedo não a vamos ter.


----------



## F_R (14 Nov 2011 às 23:11)

Máxima 18.2ºC

Agora 10.1ºC 

Acumulou 11.0mm


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Nov 2011 às 23:23)

Noite calma, céu pouco nublado, (~)12.0ºC.


----------



## Fantkboy (14 Nov 2011 às 23:28)

Céu pouco nublado, temperatura bem mais frescote em relação a ontem!

13,2 cº


----------



## fhff (14 Nov 2011 às 23:32)

Hoje, acumulado 27 mm. Tudo de madrugada e início de manhã. O Sol por aqui brilhou quase todo o dia. Nuvens só a longe.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Nov 2011 às 00:24)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 16,1ºC

Mín - 12,8ºC

Precipitação - 12,8 mm


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Nov 2011 às 07:29)

Bom dia!

Pelas 03h40-03h50 caiu um aguaceiro diluvial, talvez com algum granizo à mistura.
_______________________________________________________
Por aqui, agora, céu parcialmente nublado, (~)12.0ºC.


----------



## F_R (15 Nov 2011 às 09:27)

Bom dia

Alguns aguaceiros durante a noite que acumulou 3.4mm

Mínima 10.3ºC

Agora 12.8ºC e o sol vai aparecendo


----------



## Gilmet (15 Nov 2011 às 10:19)

Bom dia.

Madrugada marcada por alguns aguaceiros, que não renderam mais que *2,0mm*.

A mínima foi de *12,3ºC*, e de momento digo com 15,6ºC.

Humidade nos 72%, 13,3 km/h de ONO (292º) e 1016 hPa.


----------



## thunderhunter (15 Nov 2011 às 11:25)

bom dia. deixo aqui uma pequena amostra do que se passou na noite de domingo em setubal. peço desculpa pelo o atraso mas so agora é que consegui posta-lo.


----------



## meteo (15 Nov 2011 às 11:54)

Um dos melhores fins-de-semana de trovoada! Não pela intensidade dos trovões que diria,foram normais,mas por terem estado presentes desde Sábado á noite até Segunda de madrugada!

Começei por ver raios no mar ao fim da tarde de Sábado,numa das praias da zona Oeste..Estavam a apareçer as trovoadas ainda no alto-mar..Nessa noite mais perto da Costa,e com alguns a serem ouvidos.
Já em Paço de Arcos no Domingo fui acordado às 5 da manhã pelo trovão mais forte do dia,uma bomba que durou vários segundos,e com o som a não querer desapareçer... Tudo acordou.Esteve depois 1 hora com trovoada e chuva pontualmente muito forte. Oeiras registou num dos momentos um rain rate superior a 200mm/hora!
Depois das 2/3 da tarde até as 10/11 da noite,trovoada constante a Oeste principalmente,mas muitos perto. O barulho do trovão foi uma constante ao longo do dia,até se tornou banal pelo número de vezes que ocorreu.. Dia mesmo convectivo 
MeteoOeiras estranhamente registou pouco mais de 30 mm nesse dia,quando na Parede e Cascais choveu mais do dobro. 
Por agora sol a apareçer.Também sabe bem!


----------



## F_R (15 Nov 2011 às 15:14)

15.8ºC

5.4mm acumulados

Por agora o sol brilha


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Nov 2011 às 16:22)

Arco íris duplo por aqui


----------



## F_R (15 Nov 2011 às 16:46)

Máxima ainda chegou aos 16.9ºC

Agora já começou a descer 13.9ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Nov 2011 às 17:18)

Boa tarde

Por aqui céu maioritariamente nublado, (~)15.0ºC.

Cenário de há uns minutos a Oeste, (junção de 3 fotografias):


----------



## Gilmet (15 Nov 2011 às 17:26)

Um déjà-vu do dia de ontem, com um aguaceiro que cai durante o pôr-do-Sol.

Sigo com 13,5ºC, em queda rápida, e 78% de humidade. Vento nos 17,6 km/h de NO (315º), e pressão nos 1016 hPa.

Máxima de *16,4ºC*.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Nov 2011 às 18:18)

Chove moderado !!

A chuva cai certinha e moderada, há algum tempo.. A estraga já está alagada.

PS: 18:25 - Que bela chuvada ! *Acumulados com este aguaceiro 4,2mm.* No total do dia 5,1mm.

      18:30 - Volta a cair moderada, 54mm de rain/rate !!

      18:45 - Continua a chover.

      19:00 - Que aguaceiro duradouro... Continua a chover !


----------



## Geiras (15 Nov 2011 às 18:55)

4.2mm acumulados de precipitação durante a madrugada.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Nov 2011 às 20:13)

Dia rendeu até ao momento 3,2 mm.

13,7ºC e vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## miguel (15 Nov 2011 às 20:15)

Em Setúbal dia inteiro sem chuva apenas choveu de madrugada

Precipitação 1,8mm

temperatura máxima18,6ºC e mínima de 12,2ºC 

Agora estão 14,4ºC, 81%Hr , 1017,1hpa e vento nulo


----------



## Lousano (15 Nov 2011 às 22:06)

O dia foi fresco de vento moderado (algumas rajadas fortes) e com aguaceiros, sobretudo durante a manhã.

Tmax: 16,3ºC

Tmin: 11,6ºC

Precip: 5,1mm

Raj. max: 43,9km/h

Tactual: 12,9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (15 Nov 2011 às 22:12)

O vento encontra-se nulo, e a temperatura desce com confiança.

11,7ºC actuais e 83% de humidade.

1018 hPa.


----------



## Geiras (15 Nov 2011 às 22:29)

A mínima de ontem acabou por ser de 10.9ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Nov 2011 às 23:22)

Céu limpo, e penso que apesar de estarem (~)11.0ºC, esta noite foi bem quente por todo o país


----------



## Lousano (15 Nov 2011 às 23:49)

Depois de vários dias de vento forte, finalmente ele abandonou a Lousã.

Esta noite vai refrescar bem. 

Tactual: 12,5ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Nov 2011 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 16,5ºC

Mín - 11,1ºC

Precipitação - 3,2 mm


----------



## Gilmet (16 Nov 2011 às 00:02)

Sigo com 10,7ºC. Já tive 10,6ºC. 85% de humidade e vento nulo.



Extremos de dia 13 de Novembro de 2011:

Temperatura mínima: *12,4ºC* (19:30)
Temperatura máxima: *16,0ºC* (13:46)
Temperatura média [composta]: *14,1ºC*

Precipitação: *14,7mm*


Extremos de dia 14 de Novembro de 2011:

Temperatura mínima: *10,6ºC* (23:44)
Temperatura máxima: *16,4ºC* (15:33)


Precipitação: *4,0mm*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Nov 2011 às 07:42)

Bom dia!

Céu com algumas nuvens no horizonte, vento nulo, (~)8.0ºC.


----------



## PDias (16 Nov 2011 às 11:10)

Bom dia,

por aqui a miníma foi de 10,1ºC, e quando saí de casa o céu apresentava-se um bocado carregado principalmente para o lado mar (W).
A precipitação acumulada até agora do mês de Novembro vai em 110,1mm.

Agora aqui pela zona de Santa Iria De Azoia a temperatura está agradável, mas o céu aos poucos está ficar nublado com uma nebulosidade vinda de W.
Até logo!


----------



## miguel (16 Nov 2011 às 12:02)

Boas

Aqui por Setúbal tive mínima de 8,3ºC

agora estão 17,7ºC, 67%Hr, 1019,4hpa e vento fraco


----------



## ct5iul (16 Nov 2011 às 15:19)

Boa Tarde 

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Rajada Maxima 17.9 km/h ás 11:19

Temp Minima 7.8ºC ás 06:02

Temp actual 17.0ºC 15:15
Pressão: 1016.5Hpa 15:15
Intensidade do Vento: 8.4 km/h 15:15
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento:E
Temperatura do vento: 16.8ºC 15:15
Humidade Relativa:69% 15:15
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.3mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 3 baixo 15:25
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste momento ceu nublado

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Geiras (16 Nov 2011 às 18:05)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *18.2ºC*
Mínima: *8.1ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Nov 2011 às 23:20)

Noite com céu nublado, vento nulo, (~)14.0ºC.


----------



## Teles (16 Nov 2011 às 23:40)

Boas, por aqui temperatura actual de 12,4ºC e chuva fraca


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Nov 2011 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 16,7ºC

Mín - 9,4ºC

Precipitação - 0,2 mm


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Nov 2011 às 07:40)

Bom dia!

Por aqui estão (~)12.0ºC, e céu nublado, mas com uma abertura a Este, o que cria um efeito nas nuvens muito bonito devido à luminosidade do Sol "a nascer".


----------



## F_R (17 Nov 2011 às 13:28)

Mínima de 7.7ºC

Agora 17.1ºC


----------



## F_R (17 Nov 2011 às 17:17)

Máxima 17.3ºC

Agora 15.6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (17 Nov 2011 às 17:24)

Boa tarde.

Depois de uma máxima de *17,9ºC*, a temperatura desce a bom ritmo, com vento nulo, e céu limpo

Actuais 15,9ºC, humidade nos 52% e pressão a 1020 hPa.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Nov 2011 às 19:14)

Boas!

Pela Lourinhã, um dia quente, vento fraco por vezes nulo, céu um pouco nublado de manhã, mas rapidamente essa nebulosidade dissipou-se.
__________________________________________________
Agora, por Loures, céu limpo, vento nulo, (~)12.0ºC.


----------



## Geiras (17 Nov 2011 às 19:18)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *19.5ºC*
Mínima: *10.7ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (17 Nov 2011 às 20:25)

O vento mantém-se nulo, e a temperatura encontra-se já nos 11,8ºC. 

Humidade nos 69% e pressão a 1020 hPa.


----------



## Geiras (17 Nov 2011 às 20:35)

10.9ºC, 78%HR e vento nulo.
1020hPa.


----------



## F_R (17 Nov 2011 às 20:50)

13.3ºc


----------



## Gilmet (17 Nov 2011 às 22:18)

Sigo com *10,5ºC* e 73% de humidade. 1020 hPa.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Nov 2011 às 23:20)

Noite de céu limpo, vento nulo, (~)10.0ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Nov 2011 às 00:13)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 17,0ºC

Mín - 12,3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (18 Nov 2011 às 00:21)

O vento fez-se sentir, por um ligeiro período de tempo, o que elevou a temperatura aos 11ºC. Por agora já desce novamente, com vento nulo. 10,4ºC.



Extremos de dia 15 de Novembro de 2011:

Temperatura mínima: *10,6ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *16,4ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *13,8ºC*

Precipitação: *4,0mm*


Extremos de dia 16 de Novembro de 2011:

Temperatura mínima: *8,7ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *16,2ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 17 de Novembro de 2011:

Temperatura mínima: *10,2ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *17,9ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *14,0ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


----------



## Geiras (18 Nov 2011 às 00:26)

Por aqui já vou com 8.2ºC e o vento é nulo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Nov 2011 às 07:38)

Bom dia!

Céu pouco nublado por muitos (e longos) rastos de condensação de aviões (existe humidade "lá no alto ) e _cirrus fibratus_ e _cirrostratus fibratus_ a norte, vento nulo, alguma neblina junto às serras, (~)8.5ºC.


----------



## F_R (18 Nov 2011 às 09:24)

Bom dia

O sol brilha e apenas está algum nevoeiro junto ao rio 
9.8ºC

Mínima 7.9ºC


----------



## Nuno_1010 (18 Nov 2011 às 10:35)

Começou a chover ,algum vento e frio por Peniche


----------



## miguel (18 Nov 2011 às 12:16)

Mínima em Setúbal 7,6ºC

Agora céu a se tornar cada vez mais nublado e temperatura de 16,4ºC com humidade de 73% e vento quase nulo rajada máxima até ao momento de apenas 16km/h (11:22)


----------



## ferreirinha47 (18 Nov 2011 às 12:30)

Boas tardes 
Por Leiria já chove sigo com 13,8ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Nov 2011 às 14:29)

Boa tarde.

Está frio, e céu encoberto.

Mais logo e noite dentro teremos bastante chuva.

PS: Podem já ver os dados da minha estação meteorológica, claro já instalada e dados na net. Não olhem para os dados do mês, porque foi um mês de testes para ver se tudo estava bem.

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ISETBALM6


----------



## Gerofil (18 Nov 2011 às 14:57)

Actividade eléctrica junto à linha de costa, ao largo do Cabo da Roca:

ImapWeather


----------



## Tempo (18 Nov 2011 às 16:02)

chove torrencialmente a norte de torres vedras e ficou muito escuro.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Nov 2011 às 16:22)

Ao longo da próxima hora teremos chuva, por vezes intensa, pelo distrito de Lisboa.


----------



## David sf (18 Nov 2011 às 16:24)

Trovoada em Lisboa. Chove com alguma intensidade desde há dez minutos, depois de uma hora a chover fraco.


----------



## meteo (18 Nov 2011 às 16:27)

Uma verdadeira BOMBA aqui em Paço de Arcos. Primeiro trovão,e logo fortissimo!!Casa toda iluminada


----------



## Lightning (18 Nov 2011 às 16:27)

David sf disse:


> Trovoada em Lisboa. Chove com alguma intensidade desde há dez minutos, depois de uma hora a chover fraco.



Os trovões são audíveis aqui. O céu está bastante ameaçador.


----------



## Dead Cowboy (18 Nov 2011 às 16:28)

Monte de Caparica: Está escuro como breu, chove moderadamente. Há pouco viu-se um flash, acompanhado de um muito sonoro trovão após uns 6/7 segundos. Terá sido o mesmo que caiu perto de Paço de Arcos?


----------



## Geiras (18 Nov 2011 às 16:30)

Aqui nada de nada, apenas de interessante uma mínima de 5.7ºC


----------



## meteo (18 Nov 2011 às 16:33)

Dead Cowboy disse:


> Monte de Caparica: Está escuro como breu, chove moderadamente. Há pouco viu-se um flash, acompanhado de um muito sonoro trovão após uns 6/7 segundos. Terá sido o mesmo que caiu perto de Paço de Arcos?



Possivelmente. Aqui só caiu 1. Mas bem mais intenso que todos os trovões do último fim-de-semana de continua trovoada. Chove moderadamente. MeteoOeiras já regista 4 mm.


----------



## DRC (18 Nov 2011 às 16:43)

Chuva moderada também pela Póvoa de Santa Iria.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Nov 2011 às 16:43)

Eu tava na rua quando houve o relâmpago, jasus, foi cá uma flashada e um barulhão 

15,1ºC e 2,2 mm até ao momento.


----------



## Dead Cowboy (18 Nov 2011 às 16:55)

Ja se viram mais uns quantos flashes, mas longinquos. A faixa Parede-Estoril-Cascais parece estar a apanhar com a zona pior em força.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Nov 2011 às 16:58)

Continua a trovejar 

3,2 mm e vento fraco de SE.


----------



## PaulusLx (18 Nov 2011 às 16:59)

Aeródromo de Tires, Cascais

Prossegue a chuva e trovoada ocasional. Céu bem escuro. Só voos IMC (Instruments Meteorological Conditions) - saíram dois há pouco. Regressaram três que haviam saído em treino de navegação a áreas relativamente próximas.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Nov 2011 às 17:02)

Trovoada e chuva moderada a forte, com 15,1ºC.

*12,7mm* acumulados.


----------



## AnDré (18 Nov 2011 às 17:04)

Chuva e trovoada!

Vento fraco a moderado de sul.

Caneças com 5,6mm acumulados.


----------



## Dead Cowboy (18 Nov 2011 às 17:11)

Continua a chuva moderada, com o ocasional flash seguido de um trovão que demora a chegar, mas chega sempre com pujança.


----------



## PedroAfonso (18 Nov 2011 às 17:18)

Eis que está frente trás também trovoada. A chuva começou a cair por volta das 16 sem paragens.


----------



## fsl (18 Nov 2011 às 17:18)

Em Oeiras chuva moderada/forte com trovoes ocasionais:

 Condições actuais   (actualizado às 18-11-11 17:16)
Temperatura: 15.7°C 	Wind chill: 15.7°C 	Humidade: 92% 	Ponto Condensação: 14.4°C
Pressão: 1011.5 hPa 	Vento: 1.6 km/hr  SSE 	Precipitação: 23.6 mm/hr 	Precipitação hoje: 12.0 mm


----------



## NunoBrito (18 Nov 2011 às 17:22)

Efectivamente... chove forte


----------



## Gilmet (18 Nov 2011 às 17:24)

*21,1mm* acumulados, a um ritmo sustentado que atingiu os *81,82mm/h*.

13,3ºC de temperatura, depois de uma queda rapidíssima, e 84% de humidade.

Muita trovoada, e 1011 hPa. Vento actualmente nulo.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Nov 2011 às 17:25)

Continua a chover intensamente, 11,0 mm 

14,6ºC e vento fraco de SE.


----------



## fsl (18 Nov 2011 às 17:29)

Chuva já vai em 17mm.


----------



## NunoBrito (18 Nov 2011 às 17:31)

41,1mm e continuo a acumular


----------



## ct5iul (18 Nov 2011 às 17:33)

Boa Tarde

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Rajada Maxima 32.8 km/h ás 15:29

Temp actual 16.0ºC 17:25
Pressão: 1010.3Hpa 17:25
Intensidade do Vento: 10.2 km/h 17:25
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento:SE 
Temperatura do vento: 15.8ºC 17:25
Humidade Relativa:86% 17:25
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.5 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 1.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 17:25
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste momento chuva moderada e trovoada

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## AnDré (18 Nov 2011 às 17:35)

Que bomba agora sobre Odivelas!

Chuva forte!


----------



## fsl (18 Nov 2011 às 17:36)

Chuva já atingiu 20mm mas está prestes a parar.


----------



## DRC (18 Nov 2011 às 17:37)

TROVOADA muito perto!


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Nov 2011 às 17:39)

Trovoada também por aqui, para já com chuvisco.


----------



## AnDré (18 Nov 2011 às 17:40)

3 grandes estoiros.
Parte de Caneças já está sem luz.

Chove torrencialmente.


----------



## fsl (18 Nov 2011 às 17:43)

Oeiras com Rain Rate já muito reduzida :
 Condições actuais   (actualizado às 18-11-11 17:41)
Temperatura: 15.6°C 	Wind chill: 15.6°C 	Humidade: 93% 	Ponto Condensação: 14.4°C
Pressão: 1011.2 hPa 	Vento: 4.8 km/hr  S 	Precipitação: 8.6 mm/hr 	Precipitação hoje: 21.6 mm


----------



## jorge1990 (18 Nov 2011 às 17:43)

Boas

Trovoada por aqui.
Consegui fazer um "sample" de um relapampago que apanhei. (Há cerca de 30 minutos).
Infelizmente as baterias acabaram e nao consegui filmar mais nem o trovão consegui "apanhar".
Mas fica aqui um cheirinho.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCGpacp3-24"]18 Novembro Trovoada      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Nov 2011 às 17:44)

Rain rate de 129,4 mm/h, acumulado até ao momento de 23,4 mm 

13,7ºC e vento fraco variável.


----------



## fsl (18 Nov 2011 às 17:49)

Rain Rate voltou a aumentar, tendo atingido 126mm/hr. Total acumulado 25mm.


----------



## AnDré (18 Nov 2011 às 17:51)

Vento forte de NE e muita, muita chuva.

Caneças com 26,1mm.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Nov 2011 às 17:52)

*91,91mm/h* e *30,8mm*. 

13,3ºC e 85% de humidade.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Nov 2011 às 17:53)

Bombeiros a tocar aqui, o Jamor leva imensa água.

26,0 mm e 13,8ºC.


----------



## DRC (18 Nov 2011 às 17:57)

Chuva torrencial neste momento! 
A trovoada parece ter abrandado.


----------



## AnDré (18 Nov 2011 às 17:59)

Já acima dos 30mm.

As estradas estão uns autênticos rios.

O vento entretanto rodou para SO e abrandou.

Caneças segue com 32,4mm e 62mm/h.


----------



## fsl (18 Nov 2011 às 18:00)

A Estação amadora de Barcarena já apresenta 65mm ...


----------



## miguel (18 Nov 2011 às 18:01)

Setúbal continua a margem de tudo este ano não calha nada é enervante 

chuva fraca 0,4mm


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Nov 2011 às 18:01)

Chove fraco sem acumular, mas daqui a pouco é a minha vez


----------



## Geiras (18 Nov 2011 às 18:04)

1mm por aqui


----------



## ct5iul (18 Nov 2011 às 18:08)

Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 10.3 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 11.3mm

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Aspvl (18 Nov 2011 às 18:09)

Chove bem agora.
A trovoada, porém, abrandou.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Nov 2011 às 18:14)

*206,39mm/h* e *39,2mm*.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Nov 2011 às 18:19)

Boa tarde!!

Bom, era suposto isto acontecer? Por aqui chove desde as 16h30-16h45, mas começou a cair com mais força a partir das 17h15-17h0. Primeiro relâmpago visualizado e correspondente trovão às 17h05. Pelas 17h35, um grande "flash", ainda vinha eu na RL, tornou tudo branco por breves instantes. 17h40, já estava em casa, comecei a gravar, e eis que "abatem-se" dois grandes trovões, parte da rua ficou sem luz por alguns minutos, e tudo estremeceu, e uma chuvada de 20 a 30 minutos diluvial (pensei "meu Deus, tanta água"). Um verdadeiro episódio inesperado, pelo menos para mim

Sigo com chuva (muito) forte, (~)14.5ºC.


----------



## Aspvl (18 Nov 2011 às 18:19)

Chove torrencialmente!!


----------



## Lousano (18 Nov 2011 às 18:23)

Isto anda animado. 

Por aqui já caíram uns 10 pingos.

Tmax: 16,7ºC

Tmin: 4,9ºC

Tactual: 15,3ºC


----------



## criz0r (18 Nov 2011 às 18:25)

Boa tarde, apanhei há pouco bastante trovoada e chuva forte há partida de Cacilhas, por agora chove moderadamente e o vento é moderado de SW.
Temperatura nos 15,7ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Nov 2011 às 18:29)

O Jamor leva bastante água e o trânsito tá todo parado.

30,8 mm e 14,2ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Nov 2011 às 18:32)

Chove intensamente, a estraga está completamente alagada.


----------



## Aspvl (18 Nov 2011 às 18:34)

Relâmpago agora mesmo


----------



## Gerofil (18 Nov 2011 às 18:36)

Uma primeira linha de instabilidade, correspondente à frente fria, terá já passado para leste de Lisboa, esperando-se agora uma ligeira melhoria, temporária porque já temos outra linha de instabilidade a aproximar-se pelo oeste e que deverá atingir Lisboa dentro de 60 a 90 minutos.

SAT24

meteo-fc.fr


----------



## windchill (18 Nov 2011 às 18:40)

Gerofil disse:


> Uma primeira linha de instabilidade, correspondente à frente fria, terá já passado para leste de Lisboa, esperando-se agora uma ligeira melhoria, temporária porque já temos outra linha de instabilidade a aproximar-se pelo oeste e que deverá atingir Lisboa dentro de 60 a 90 minutos.
> 
> SAT24
> 
> meteo-fc.fr



Esperemos que sim porque precisamos de alguma animação aqui pela margem sul!!


----------



## B84 (18 Nov 2011 às 18:40)

Na zona de Tires/Carcavelos choveu bastante entre as 16 e as 18. Por todo lado havia inundações e em alguns sítios estava mesmo impossível de transitar. Vi zonas alagadas e cascatas onde até então não tinha visto.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Nov 2011 às 18:42)

4,5mm acumulados com a 1ª ronda..Venha a 2ª..

*1ª Ronda* - Chuva intensa, trovoada.


----------



## Prates (18 Nov 2011 às 18:53)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Boa tarde!!
> 
> Bom, era suposto isto acontecer? Por aqui chove desde as 16h30-16h45, mas começou a cair com mais força a partir das 17h15-17h0. Primeiro relâmpago visualizado e correspondente trovão às 17h05. Pelas 17h35, um grande "flash", ainda vinha eu na RL, tornou tudo branco por breves instantes. 17h40, já estava em casa, comecei a gravar, e eis que "abatem-se" dois grandes trovões, parte da rua ficou sem luz por alguns minutos, e tudo estremeceu, e uma chuvada de 20 a 30 minutos diluvial (pensei "meu Deus, tanta água"). Um verdadeiro episódio inesperado, pelo menos para mim
> 
> Sigo com chuva (muito) forte, (~)14.5ºC.



Verdade, eu vinha a sair do trabalho no Pq. Industrial do Arneiro ali ao pé do Marl, até deixei de ver com esse clarão e a iluminação pública foi-se abaixo.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Nov 2011 às 18:56)

IC 19 inundado segundo as estradas de Portugal.





Aqui tá assim.


----------



## tucha (18 Nov 2011 às 19:03)

Grande, imensa trovoada na zona da grande Lisboa e arredores desde as 17.00 horas.`
Por voltas das 17.15, sai de Alfragide (onde grandes relâmpagos iluminavam o céu de vez em quando) fiz a Segunda circular até Telheiras (ai caiu um bem em cima de mim, eu que não tenho medo destas coisas e até gosto, assustei-me bem, afinal dentro dos carro é sempre outra emoção) sai para o Eixo norte Sul, em direçção á zona dos Olivais Norte, perto da saida para a A1 e sempre valentes relâmpagos e trovões a condizer (num deles consegui ver a estrada até uns 75 metros á frente toda iluminada).
Parece-me que esta terá sido a maior trovoada que Lisboa já sofreu este ano (e já foram várias) mas tão intensa e espectacular como esta não me recordo.
Agora e depois de um valente estrondo á coisa de 20 minutos atrás a coisa está mais calma, mas continua a chover e dado que não existe practicamente vento suponho que o espectáculo irá continuar...
Veremos o que a noite que ainda agora começeou nos reserva...


----------



## cardu (18 Nov 2011 às 19:11)

Portugal em alerta amarelo.... mas o distrito de lisboa já devia estar em alerta amarelo há mais tempo


----------



## AnDré (18 Nov 2011 às 19:15)

*25,3mm* na REUMA da Amadora entre as 17h e as 18h.

Caneças acumulou 42,2mm neste primeiro round.


----------



## PauloSR (18 Nov 2011 às 19:17)

Citando,

A ribeira das Marianas, na Parede, concelho de Cascais, transbordou, esta sexta-feira à tarde, devido à chuva intensa das últimas horas, o que provocou inundações em mais de 30 habitações. A notícia é avançada pela Lusa, que cita o comandante dos Bombeiros Voluntários da Parede.

«São mais de 30 casas inundadas e vários carros debaixo de água. Isto está muito complicado, mas já estamos a resolver a situação», disse à agência Lusa o comandante Pedro Araújo.

Contactado pela Lusa, o vereador da Protecção Civil da Câmara de Cascais, Pedro Lopes de Mendonça, confirmou que «chuva forte causou o transbordo da ribeira das Marianas e da Alapraia [São João do Estoril]».

«As terras estão muito saturadas e quando há esta chuva intensa repentina, como esta que aconteceu eram cerca das 17:00, não há como evitar situações destas», sustentou.

Pedro Lopes de Mendonça adiantou ainda que os danos causados pelo transbordo das ribeiras, na Parede e na Alapraia, estão já a ser controlados pelos bombeiros locais, Protecção Civil e sapadores florestais.

Segundo o vereador, na Marginal a situação está «calma, apesar de o mar estar bastante agitado»​.

_
in_ *TVI24*


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Nov 2011 às 19:25)

*Ribeira da Lage transborda e provoca várias inundações - bombeiros*


> A ribeira da Lage, que nasce na serra de Sintra e desagua na praia de Santo Amaro, em Oeiras, transbordou hoje devido à chuva, o que provocando várias inundações na zona da Lage e no Jardim de Oeiras, disseram fontes de bombeiros locais.
> 
> A ribeira transbordou perto das 17:45 junto ao Jardim de Oeiras, provocando várias inundações, disse à agência Lusa fonte dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Oeiras, que deslocaram vários meios para a zona.
> 
> ...


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Nov 2011 às 19:26)

Que grande chuvada !!!!!

PS - 19:45 - Chuva muito forte por aqui, já não se vê a relva dos jardins.. 16,5mm acumulados, com rain/rate máximo para já de 79,2mm.

Como é possivel estar a chover torrencialmente por aqui, já com 20,4mm e na Moita 1mm ? o.o


----------



## meteo (18 Nov 2011 às 19:51)

Aqui em Paço de Arcos está a cair a chuvada deste Outono!!! Diluvio,com pingos grossos. 10 minutos assim era mais que suficiente para cheias. Vamos ver se abranda.
Ao fim da tarde,entre as 16:15 e as 17:15 aproximadamente muita trovoada,e chuva moderada ou forte. De realçar o trovão que abriu a festa,uma verdadeira bomba 

E neste momento a chuva lá abranda,e só cai moderadamente.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Nov 2011 às 20:00)

Segundo o facebook da Clara de Sousa.



> PONTO DE SITUAÇÃO DAS INUNDAÇÕES:
> (Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro)
> 
> 3 concelhos foram afectados: Oeiras, Cascais e Sintra.
> ...



http://www.facebook.com/ClaradeSousaJornalista


----------



## NfrG (18 Nov 2011 às 20:01)

Bem, aqui na Amadora aconteceu o mesmo: por voltas das 16:30/17:00 começou a trovoada e a chuva forte. Até os vidros estremeceram num dos trovões.
Por agora apenas chove.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Nov 2011 às 20:01)

AndréFrade disse:


> já não se vê a relva dos jardins..



É de noite
____________________________________
Sigo com chuva torrencial depois de uma hora de chuva fraca a moderada. (~)14.5ºC.


----------



## Vince (18 Nov 2011 às 20:12)

A Davis do Nuno na Parede registou cerca de 45mm entre as 16:00 e 17:45






http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTUGA82



Estimativa radar acumulado/hora


----------



## manganao (18 Nov 2011 às 20:17)

começou a chover bem aqui! IM coloca pais todo em aviso amarelo!


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Nov 2011 às 20:20)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> É de noite
> ____________________________________
> Sigo com chuva torrencial depois de uma hora de chuva fraca a moderada. (~)14.5ºC.



Pronto, a relva é mar !! 

Entretanto parou, mas chove forte de novo. 25mm !!


----------



## meteo (18 Nov 2011 às 20:23)

A Parede tem sempre registado mais precipitação que em Oeiras.Mas de facto ao fim da tarde,na zona Oeste de Lisboa que chuvadas caiu!! E trovoada bem forte. Fim de tarde surpreendente.

Nos últimos 7 dias,trovoada em 3 dos dias


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Nov 2011 às 20:31)

Já não chove, já há boas abertas, (~)14.0ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Nov 2011 às 20:34)

Chuva diria violenta, com um acumulado de 30,9mm, superou as minhas expectativas e penso que a 2ª ronda ainda não chegou.

Rain/rate já chegou aos 82,6mm/h !

20:38 - 93,6mm rain/rate .
20:39 - 100,8mm !

Talvez tenha chegado a 2ª ronda agora, está a ser talvez o pico da chuva ! Chuva torrencial ha varios minutos, acumulado de 39,9mm..


----------



## DRC (18 Nov 2011 às 20:42)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Já não chove, já há boas abertas, (~)14.0ºC.



Aqui também já não chove. Temperatura actual de *13,5ºC* e humidade nos 91%.


----------



## geoair.pt (18 Nov 2011 às 20:44)

17.6mm acumulados
13.7ºC
93%
1009.3mb


----------



## miguel (18 Nov 2011 às 20:47)

Em Setúbal continua a chuva mas nada de mais vou com 5,0mm até ao momento


----------



## Geiras (18 Nov 2011 às 20:47)

10.0mm acumulados e chove moderadamente.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Nov 2011 às 20:49)

Há muito tempo que não via tanta água !!

44,4mm e chuva forte. Não pára.


----------



## dASk (18 Nov 2011 às 20:55)

que se passa com a estação da Moita pa?  Cheguei agora do trabalho no Montijo e continua a chover torrencialmente aqui na Moita quando deparo com 1mm acumulado e céu pouco nublado! Bah... vai-se perder uma boa contagem para este mês...


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Nov 2011 às 20:56)

dASk disse:


> que se passa com a estação da Moita pa?  Cheguei agora do trabalho no Montijo e continua a chover torrencialmente aqui na Moita quando deparo com 1mm acumulado e céu pouco nublado! Bah... vai-se perder uma boa contagem para este mês...



Já tinha reparado nisso..

Realmente é mesmo muita água nestas zonas e vai-se perder uma boa contagem 

45,9mm e começa a parar. E afinal..A 2ª ronda ainda não chegou.


----------



## fsl (18 Nov 2011 às 21:00)

Ás 18 horas tive de ir a Cascais via interior da Parede. Encontrei 3 lençois de agua que me obrigaram a alterar o percurso . Cheguei a Cascais ás 19 horas. Voltei imediatamente  mas nao consegui chegar a casa com o carro; deixei-o num parque junto ao quartel de Oeiras , e vim a pé para casa , já depois das 20horas.
As ribeiras tinham transbordado!


----------



## Geiras (18 Nov 2011 às 21:03)

Trovão forte agora mesmo!


----------



## miguel (18 Nov 2011 às 21:04)

Em Setúbal chove mais nos últimos minutos vou com 7,2mm e chuva forte


----------



## ct5iul (18 Nov 2011 às 21:05)

Temp actual 14.2ºc

Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 3.5 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 17.8mm

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Nov 2011 às 21:07)

Chuva provoca inundações em Cascais, Oeiras e Sintra



Cheias em Massamá


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Nov 2011 às 21:25)

A chuva acalmou, mas começa de novo, moderado forte.

PS: Na rua não há electricidade.


----------



## Templariu (18 Nov 2011 às 21:29)

grande carga de água em Tomar


----------



## DRC (18 Nov 2011 às 21:35)

Após uma pausa, ela regressa.
Chove moderado neste momento.


----------



## meteo (18 Nov 2011 às 21:48)

Chove outra vez fortissimo! E Oeiras passou de 28 mm para 32,6 mm em instantes.
EDIT- 10 minutos depois diluvio em Paço de Arcos!!


----------



## miguel (18 Nov 2011 às 21:53)

Em Setúbal foi um diluvio ate a minutos atrás o acumulado já vai em 21,0mm


----------



## lsalvador (18 Nov 2011 às 21:54)

Templariu disse:


> grande carga de água em Tomar



De que zona és?

Onde caiu? na cidade ou nos arredores?


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Nov 2011 às 21:55)

Está a chover imenso de novo, 35,4 mm.

14,4ºC e 96%.


----------



## NfrG (18 Nov 2011 às 21:58)

Chove torrencialmente neste momento.


----------



## lsalvador (18 Nov 2011 às 22:00)

Ate ao momento, a estação de Caneças ja acumulou 48.6mm


----------



## geoair.pt (18 Nov 2011 às 22:09)

Na Figueira da Foz também chove bem


----------



## lsalvador (18 Nov 2011 às 22:11)

Caneças

Hoje	51.6 mm
Intensidade Actual	102 mm/hr


----------



## mynd (18 Nov 2011 às 22:11)

Chove torrencialmente neste momento. - Odivelas


----------



## Agreste (18 Nov 2011 às 22:12)

lsalvador disse:


> Caneças
> 
> Hoje	51.6 mm
> Intensidade Actual	102 mm/hr



Esses valores já são quase alerta vermelho... 60 mm em 6 horas.


----------



## Geiras (18 Nov 2011 às 22:14)

13.2mm e já não chove... Há pouco houve alguma actividade eléctrica a Sul. 
Enquanto escrevia este post, depois de mais de meia hora sem ver um único relâmpago, eis que volta a trovejar


----------



## Lousano (18 Nov 2011 às 22:14)

geoair.pt disse:


> Na Figueira da Foz também chove bem



Venha ela.

Por aqui aguaceiros/períodos de chuvisco acumularam 5,8mm.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Nov 2011 às 22:16)

Volta a chover intensamente.

48mm acumulados.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Nov 2011 às 22:20)

Por acaso, o Aladdin previu o dilúvio na zona oeste de Lisboa.


----------



## meteo (18 Nov 2011 às 22:20)

Oeiras com *38 mm*!


----------



## Geiras (18 Nov 2011 às 22:32)

13.7mm hoje, 168.8mm mensais.

A estação de Azeitão tem um acumulado hoje de 13.6mm.

http://www.meteoclimatic.com/perfil/PTSUR1700000002925A

Extremos de hoje na Qta. do Conde:

Máxima: *18.4ºC*
Mínima: *5.7ºC*


----------



## fhff (18 Nov 2011 às 22:36)

22,2 mm acumulados até agora.


----------



## Lousano (18 Nov 2011 às 22:53)

A frente deixou 7,9mm, agora veremos o que fica dos aguaceiros do pró-frontal.


----------



## miguel (18 Nov 2011 às 23:46)

Em Setúbal acumulados 24,8mm com alguma trovoada entre as 21h e as 22h...


----------



## fsl (18 Nov 2011 às 23:56)

Oeiras vai acabar o dia com 41.8mm.!

Condições actuais   (actualizado às 18-11-11 23:56)
Temperatura: 14.1°C 	Wind chill: 14.1°C 	Humidade: 94% 	Ponto Condensação: 13.1°C
Pressão: 1009.3 hPa 	Vento: 0.0 km/hr  SW 	Precipitação: 1.0 mm/hr 	Precipitação hoje:41.8 mm


----------



## Geiras (18 Nov 2011 às 23:58)

Por aqui começa a pingar e o acumulado sobe para 14.0mm.
EDIT: Precipitação acumulada no dia 18: 14.2mm


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 16,0ºC

Mín - 9,8ºC

Precipitação - 41,0 mm, rate máximo de 129,4 mm/hr


----------



## meteo (19 Nov 2011 às 00:00)

E continua a chover. 
Oeiras registou hoje 41,8 mm. Parede ainda mais.
Novembro já bem acima da média de precipitação em muitos sitios. MeteoOeiras com 172 mm este mês


----------



## Gilmet (19 Nov 2011 às 00:11)

O dia de ontem terminou  com *47,5mm*.

Por agora, 13,2ºC estáveis e 90% de humidade. Vento nulo.

1009 hPa.


*201mm* este mês.


----------



## Geiras (19 Nov 2011 às 00:16)

Parou de chover mas este inicio de dia já contabiliza 0,2mm.

Sigo com 13,4ºC e vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## squidward (19 Nov 2011 às 02:11)

Aqui chuva e mais chuvaPor volta das 21/22h, caiu uma chuvada bem forte.


----------



## AnDré (19 Nov 2011 às 02:41)

Caneças terminou ontem com *55,2mm*!

Desde as 0h conta 1,0mm.

Este mês vai nos *229,6mm*.


Muita água tem corrido por aqui...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Nov 2011 às 09:43)

Bom dia!

Céu muito nublado, algum nevoeiro junto às serras, a Oeste é mesmo cerrado. (~)13.0ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Nov 2011 às 10:59)

Bom dia!

Madrugada calma, com 0,0mm acumulados. A mínima foi de *9,9ºC*.

Actuais 13,8ºC, humidade nos 91%, vento nulo e pressão a 1007 hPa.

Céu muito nublado por Fractus, Cumulus e Cirrus de variadas _raças_.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2011 às 12:21)

Ainda vão aparecendo alguns videos acerca da Ribeira da Lage.







Oeiras


----------



## Lousano (19 Nov 2011 às 12:33)

Boa tarde.

Durante a madrugada, aguaceiros acumularam 4,6mm de precipitação.

Neste momento céu encoberto e neblina.

Tmax até ao momento apenas de 13,7ºC.

Tactual: 13,3ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Nov 2011 às 13:06)

Bom dia !!

Acumulados hoje 5,1mm. Teve a manhã inteira céu encoberto, mas agora parece que o nevoeiro está a baixar..


----------



## miguel (19 Nov 2011 às 13:52)

Muita chuva nos últimos minutos 3,0mm


----------



## windchill (19 Nov 2011 às 14:15)

miguel disse:


> Muita chuva nos últimos minutos 3,0mm



Daqui dá para ver um cenário bem negro para SE


----------



## PedroAfonso (19 Nov 2011 às 14:27)

Está medonho o aspecto para Sul:


----------



## Geiras (19 Nov 2011 às 14:28)

Impressionante a chuva que tem caido por aqui desde o ínicio da tarde!! Só agora pude vir ao computador e vendo as imagens de radar até estou parvo! 

Eu estive debaixo desta pequena célula durante largos minutos, tendo acumulado entre cerca das 13:20h e as 14:00h, um total de *21.2mm*, um rate máximo de *150mm* mas que esteve durante meia hora quase sempre acima dos 90mm! 

Mínima de 10.0ºC, um acumulado diário de 22.5mm e neste momento chove fraco com o sol também a espreitar.


----------



## windchill (19 Nov 2011 às 14:41)

Geiras disse:


> Impressionante a chuva que tem caido por aqui desde o ínicio da tarde!! Só agora pude vir ao computador e vendo as imagens de radar até estou parvo!
> 
> Eu estive debaixo desta pequena célula durante largos minutos, tendo acumulado entre cerca das 13:20h e as 14:00h, um total de *21.2mm*, um rate máximo de *150mm* mas que esteve durante meia hora quase sempre acima dos 90mm!
> 
> Mínima de 10.0ºC, um acumulado diário de 22.5mm e neste momento chove fraco com o sol também a espreitar.



Algum relâmpago?


----------



## DRC (19 Nov 2011 às 14:41)

Está a passar um aguaceiro a Norte daqui. Céu muito negro.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2011 às 14:47)

_Negrum _por aqui


----------



## PedroAfonso (19 Nov 2011 às 14:57)

Por aqui continua assim...


----------



## Gilmet (19 Nov 2011 às 15:12)

Trovoada! Agora é todos os dias! 


15,0ºC e 73%. Não chove. 1005 hPa.

Vento fraco, nos 7,9 km/h de NO (315º).


----------



## AnDré (19 Nov 2011 às 15:13)

Célula responsável pela trovoada e que está a largar água a OSO daqui.






E continua em crescimento.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2011 às 15:14)

Chove imenso por aqui, 50 mm/hr as pingas são grossísimas, já houve um trovão.

4,6 mm.


----------



## Geiras (19 Nov 2011 às 15:15)

windchill disse:


> Algum relâmpago?



Que tenha dado por isso não


----------



## AnDré (19 Nov 2011 às 15:24)

Vê-se chover com intensidade para os lados da Amadora.
A estação do WU vai com 11mm.

Há instantes:






Em Odivelas vai chovendo, mas nada de significativo.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2011 às 15:30)

Levo já 8,0 mm, não contava com tanto hoje 

13,7ºC vento fraco de oeste e mais um trovão.


----------



## NfrG (19 Nov 2011 às 15:30)

Confirmo.
Durante uns 10minutos choveu muito forte, já ouvi dois trovões, os dois muito perto, um deles com um enorme relâmpago!
Por agora, ainda chove moderadamente.


----------



## JAlves (19 Nov 2011 às 15:33)

Já ouvi 2 trovões aqui pela Ramada e, até ver. não chove.


----------



## AnDré (19 Nov 2011 às 15:50)

A célula a sul já vai dissipando.







Os beneficiados foram Queluz e Amadora. 






Entretanto a norte, nas serras de Loures, tem estado a crescer uma outra célula.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2011 às 16:00)

Há mais de 1h aqui que dura.


----------



## NunoBrito (19 Nov 2011 às 16:03)

Efectivamente ontem tive precipitação.

Por motivos operacionais, não consegui colocar dados em tempo útil da minha Davis.

Porque mais vale tarde do que nunca, aqui estão eles.


----------



## NunoBrito (19 Nov 2011 às 16:14)

Precipitação forte na Parede, concelho de Cascais

http://tv2.rtp.pt/noticias/?t=Tempo....rtp&headline=20&visual=9&article=501363&tm=8


----------



## NunoBrito (19 Nov 2011 às 16:19)

Aspecto da Ribeira das Marianas com Ponto de Situação do Comandante do Corpo de Bombeiros de Parede

http://tv2.rtp.pt/noticias/?t=Mau-t....rtp&headline=20&visual=9&article=501196&tm=8


----------



## Geiras (19 Nov 2011 às 16:21)

Arco-íris também há bastante tempo a E. Um panorama que deixo aqui:


----------



## Jorge_scp (19 Nov 2011 às 16:30)

Aqui na Amadora, a célula começou por trazer alguma chuva fraca durante alguns minutos, mas depois de um trovão enorme que estremeceu tudo começou a chover torrencialmente com bastante granizo à mistura. Ainda durou uns bons 15 minutos essa chuva torrencial, que depois passou a moderada. A olhómetro, não me espantaria que tivesse acumulado mais de 20 mm só com este aguaceiro... as ruas pareciam ribeiras e os carros até tinham dificuldade em subi-las.


----------



## AnDré (19 Nov 2011 às 16:42)

Céu a encobrir, novamente.

Há instantes:


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Nov 2011 às 16:44)

50,0 mm nas últimas 24h 

Até ao momento hoje o dia rendeu 9,0 mm.

De momento 14,5ºC e vento fraco variável.


----------



## Geiras (19 Nov 2011 às 16:45)

Vento praticamente nulo e 15.3ºC. Máxima de 17.0ºC.

23.2mm acumulados durante o dia de hoje.


----------



## Dead Cowboy (19 Nov 2011 às 16:59)

Aqui bem perto de Queluz, Amadora, Odivelas e Margem Sul, não cai uma pinga de água desde a madrugada. Viva a lotaria dos aguaceiros.


----------



## Geiras (19 Nov 2011 às 17:05)

Dead Cowboy disse:


> Aqui bem perto de Queluz, Amadora, Odivelas e Margem Sul, não cai uma pinga de água desde a madrugada. Viva a lotaria dos aguaceiros.



Depende da margem sul que te referes, aqui entre as 13:20 e as 14h acumulei 21.2mm


----------



## Gilmet (19 Nov 2011 às 17:08)

Negridão imensa a Este, e chuva moderada, por agora. O Sol ainda brilha.

14,4ºC e 73% de humidade.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Nov 2011 às 17:09)

Geiras disse:


> Depende da margem sul que te referes, aqui entre as 13:20 e as 14h acumulei 21.2mm



Ele disse que estava bem perto da margem sul, e dos locais que choveu bem mas que em Oeiras nada tinha chovido.

Actuais 15ºC.


----------



## Dead Cowboy (19 Nov 2011 às 17:11)

Geiras disse:


> Depende da margem sul que te referes, aqui entre as 13:20 e as 14h acumulei 21.2mm



Era precisamente da Qta. do Conde/Setúbal que estava a falar. 



Céu escuro a W/NW. Pouco nublado a SW.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Nov 2011 às 17:32)

Chuva moderada, nos 40mm/h, e precipitação a ascender aos *4,3mm* actuais. De informar que, durante o dia, e até há pouco, tinha 0,0mm acumulados.

12,8ºC de temperatura e 79% de humidade.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Nov 2011 às 23:20)

Que noita gelada. Devo estar numa inversão térmica 

8,8ºC actuais !


----------



## Geiras (19 Nov 2011 às 23:21)

AndréFrade disse:


> Que noita gelada. Devo estar numa inversão térmica
> 
> 8,8ºC actuais !



A quem o dizes, está mesmo fresco! Sigo com 9.1ºC e é a nova mínima do dia.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Nov 2011 às 00:03)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 16,7ºC

Mín - 10,6ºC

Precipitação - 9,6 mm


----------



## Geiras (20 Nov 2011 às 00:12)

Extremos de ontem:

Máxima: *17.0ºC*
Mínima: *9.0ºC* (depois das 23h)
Precipitação: *23.2mm* 
Rajada de vento: *14km/h*


----------



## subaneve300 (20 Nov 2011 às 00:34)

olá eu já conheço este excelente fórum há 4 anos mas só me inscrevi agora.
boa noite para todos e espero dar-me bem com voçês.


----------



## Geiras (20 Nov 2011 às 00:36)

subaneve300 disse:


> olá eu já conheço este excelente fórum há 4 anos mas só me inscrevi agora.
> boa noite para todos e espero dar-me bem com voçês.



Bem-Vindo 

Como está por aí o tempo ? Fresquinho? 

_____

Sigo com 8.8ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## meteo (20 Nov 2011 às 00:39)

subaneve300 disse:


> olá eu já conheço este excelente fórum há 4 anos mas só me inscrevi agora.
> boa noite para todos e espero dar-me bem com voçês.



Boa noite e muito bem-vindo! 


Aqui em Paço de Arcos não está muito frio. MeteoOeiras regista 12,6 ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Nov 2011 às 00:57)

Sê bem-vindo, *subaneve300*. 


10,8ºC actuais, oscilando entre este valor e os 10,7ºC.

Humidade nos 88% e vento nulo. 1008 hPa.



Extremos de dia 18 de Novembro de 2011:

Temperatura mínima: *9,5ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *16,3ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *13,0ºC*

Precipitação: *47,5mm*


Extremos de dia 19 de Novembro de 2011:

Temperatura mínima: *9,9ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *16,6ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *12,8ºC*

Precipitação: *8,4mm*


----------



## PDias (20 Nov 2011 às 10:35)

Bom dia,

aqui na sexta-feira (18) a partir das 16.00H começou a chover moderadamente que fez com que o acumulado desse dia ficasse nos 15,9mm.
Ontem foi um dia agradável com céu nublado com algumas abertas, só durante a madrugada acumulou 1,5mm, a máx. foi de 18,1ºC e a min. de 9,1ºC.

Ontem:







Hoje a minima foi de 9,4ºC, está sol com alguma nebulosidade para o lado da Serra de Montejunto, actualmente 15,7ºC com ligeira brisa de E.





Fiquem bem!


----------



## Lousano (20 Nov 2011 às 11:09)

Bom dia.
Mais um dia frio, com céu encoberto e neblina.

Tmin: 9,2ºC

Tactual: 10,9ºC

Extremos Ontem:
Tmax: 14,1ºC
Tmin: 9,6ºC
Precip: 6,6mm


----------



## miguel (20 Nov 2011 às 11:17)

Boas

Setúbal mínima de 9,8ºC

Agora algumas nuvens e também sol com temperatura actual de 14,3ºC e humidade de 87% o vento sopra muito fraco apenas uma brisa a rajada máxima até agora foi 13km/h


----------



## subaneve300 (20 Nov 2011 às 11:44)

aqui sigo com 17.8 graus.não é muito fresquinho.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Nov 2011 às 12:41)

Mínima de *6,5ºC*.


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Nov 2011 às 14:23)

Boa tarde!
Está difícil a mínima descer abaixo dos 10ºC... Desde a primavera que isso não acontece...
Hoje foi de 11.4ºC...


----------



## miguel (20 Nov 2011 às 14:26)

Tarde agradável temperatura actual de 17,5ºC e vento bem fraco, o céu está pouco nublado


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Nov 2011 às 16:08)

Céu negro para os lados de Setúbal...

Actuais 16.5ºC.


----------



## miguel (20 Nov 2011 às 16:20)

Umas nuvens muito escuras sim mas nada de mais! até está sol! temperatura de 18,2ºC e máxima de 18,6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (20 Nov 2011 às 16:21)

Temperatura em queda. Depois de uma máxima de *17,5ºC*, sigo com 16,1ºC.

Humidade nos 68% e pressão a 1010 hPa, com vento nulo/fraco, de NNE (22º).


----------



## DRC (20 Nov 2011 às 17:49)

Temperatura actual de 14,4ºC e humidade nos 78%.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Nov 2011 às 19:15)

Boas

Dia de céu com períodos de muita nebulosidade, especialmente de manhã e final da tarde.
__________________________
Por agora céu limpo, vento fraco de NW e temperatura a rondar os 13.5ºC.


----------



## Lousano (20 Nov 2011 às 19:16)

Por aqui a tarde até foi agradável. 

Tmax: 16,5ºC

A humidade da noite e manhã deixou 0,5mm de precipitação no sensor.


----------



## miguel (20 Nov 2011 às 20:20)

Mínima:*9,8ºC*
Máxima:*18,6ºC*

Rajada máxima:*21km/h*

0,2mm provocado pela humidade da madrugada

Agora sigo com 14,4ºC, 82%Hr, 1011,7hpa e vento quase nulo


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Nov 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 16,4ºC

Mín - 10,6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (21 Nov 2011 às 08:05)

Bom dia!

Vai chovendo, em geral fraco. 12,2ºC actuais, depois de uma rápida subida a partir dos *10,8ºC*.

89% de humidade, e vento nulo.

1013 hPa de pressão.


----------



## F_R (21 Nov 2011 às 12:19)

Bom dia

O nevoeiro ainda vai marcando presença 

Mínima 6.8ºC

Agora 13.5ºC


----------



## Lousano (21 Nov 2011 às 15:00)

Boa tarde.

Mais um dia fresco com muita neblina que dá aspecto de querer dissipar neste momento.

Tmin: 6,4ºC

Tactual: 13,9ºC


----------



## F_R (21 Nov 2011 às 17:27)

Máxima 15.6ºC

Agora 14.6ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Nov 2011 às 17:41)

O vento chegou, com força.. Rajada actual de aproximadamente 50km/h.

E o frio também..12,9ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Nov 2011 às 18:47)

Chove moderado, algum frio e muito vento.

*Tipicamente...*


----------



## Geiras (21 Nov 2011 às 22:24)

0.2mm ontem e 0.2mm hoje, tudo de humidade e chuviscos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Nov 2011 às 22:44)

Boa noite!

Por aqui o dia começou escuro a Sul e a Oeste. Pelas 07h45 estavam (~)12.5ºC. Ao longo do dia foram caindo alguns aguaceiros, poucos (apenas registei dois), que nunca passaram de chuviscos.
__________________
Neste momento o céu apresenta-se com poucas nuvens, vento fraco de NW, (~)13.0ºC.


----------



## F_R (21 Nov 2011 às 23:29)

Ainda cairam umas pingas

Agora 10.6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Nov 2011 às 00:06)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 16,0ºC

Mín - 12,3ºC

Precipitação - 1,8 mm


----------



## F_R (22 Nov 2011 às 09:20)

Choveu bem durante a noite

8.0mm acumulados e ainda vai pingando

Mínima 8.3ºC

Agora 9.1ºC


----------



## ferreirinha47 (22 Nov 2011 às 10:05)

bom dia chove torrencialmente em Leiria


----------



## Dead Cowboy (22 Nov 2011 às 10:17)

Chove moderadamente aqui no Monte de Caparica, mas com um ventinho mesmo à maneira a acompanhar. Os estores e as janelas manifestam o seu desagrado.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Nov 2011 às 10:35)

Bom dia!

Frescura, por cá, finalmente, com *11,2ºC* actuais e chuva fraca. Mínima de *9,8ºC*.

A precipitação acumulada até ao momento é de *4,0mm*.

Humidade nos 81%, e pressão nos 1019 hPa. Vento a 22,0 km/h de O (270º).

Windchill constante, nos *8ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Nov 2011 às 12:20)

Vento forte, rajada de *65,5 km/h* há pouco.

Temperatura nos 12,7ºC, em escalada. *5,0mm* acumulados.

Windchill a manter-se nos 9ºC.


----------



## AnDré (22 Nov 2011 às 12:24)

Aguaceiros e vento forte de NO.

Há 2 minutos pareceu-me ter ouvido um trovão.

Caneças segue com 3,4mm acumulados.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Nov 2011 às 12:28)

Trovoada! 

Chuva moderada, 12,5ºC, e vento em geral forte.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Nov 2011 às 12:34)

Alguns trovões também por aqui, 4,2 mm até ao momento, chove fraco.

12,3ºC e vento de direcção e intensidade variável. Rajada máxima até ao momento de 76 km/h.


----------



## AnDré (22 Nov 2011 às 12:34)

Outro trovão, agora mais perto.

Aguaceiro forte em Caneças.
121mm/h.


----------



## meteo (22 Nov 2011 às 12:37)

Gilmet disse:


> Trovoada!
> 
> Chuva moderada, 12,5ºC, e vento em geral forte.



Isto agora é quase dia sim,dia não  
Por aqui ainda não ouvi trovoada. Chove bem,com vento moderado/forte.


----------



## shli30396 (22 Nov 2011 às 12:39)

meteo disse:


> Isto agora é quase dia sim,dia não
> Por aqui ainda não ouvi trovoada. Chove bem,com vento moderado/forte.



Trovoada por aqui também, a imagem de satélite está bem catita.


----------



## tucha (22 Nov 2011 às 12:42)

Céu muito carregado em Alfragide, chove neste momento com intensidade, vento moderado com algumas rajadas de quando em vez.
Trovoada não me parece.
Parece-me que não se está cumprir a previsão para este dia para a região de Lisboa, que era céu nublado á tarde com "abertas"...
Chuva, por vezes com intesidade é o que temos tido desde o final as 11 da manha, por aqui


----------



## AnDré (22 Nov 2011 às 12:44)

Caiu algum granizo aqui.
Entretanto a chuva acalmou e a trovoada deixou de se ouvir.

O vento continua a soprar forte de NO.

Caneças segue com 10,8mm acumulados e temperatura nos 9,4ºC.


----------



## meteo (22 Nov 2011 às 12:49)

Aqui teve 30 segundos de Sol!! Já voltou a fechar,e céu bem negro.


----------



## Pixie (22 Nov 2011 às 13:03)

Sacavém com granizo miudo...
Também ouvi uns estrondos distantes, não sei se era trovoada, sinceramente.


----------



## AnDré (22 Nov 2011 às 13:10)

Volta a trovoada, aqui!

E prepara-se para cair um novo aguaceiro.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Nov 2011 às 13:11)

Trovoada muito perto. Grandes estoiros. Até perdi o sinal de rádio! 

Cai algum granizo, também. 12,0ºC.


----------



## F_R (22 Nov 2011 às 13:12)

Bastante chuva por Abrantes

Vamos com 17.0mm acumulados

De vez em quando o Sol faz uma aparição muito breve

11.2ºC que é a máxima até ao momento


----------



## shli30396 (22 Nov 2011 às 13:13)

Um estrondo enorme aqui! Vários relâmpagos a caírem aqui por perto. 
E uma granizada a acompanhar.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Nov 2011 às 13:15)

Chove moderado tocado a muito vento, tive já 90 km/h. Trovões há mistura.

11,6ºC e 5,2 mm.


----------



## meteo (22 Nov 2011 às 13:19)

Também se ouve trovoada em Paço de Arcos ! 
Chove moderado,com muito vento e trovoada a acompanhar. 

Chove torrencial agora! Trovoada audivel.Que novembro!
A chuva que está a cair é incrivel.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Nov 2011 às 13:21)

A célula passou ligeiramente ao lado do meu posto. Exactamente por cima da Serra de Sintra.

Por agora, rápida descida da temperatura. *10,9ºC*. 

Humidade nos 84% e vento a 17,6 km/h de NE (45º).

*7,0mm* acumulados.


----------



## meteo (22 Nov 2011 às 13:28)

Pela primeira vez  em Paço de Arcos vejo a rua branca! Em 3 minutos de chuva diluviana,acompanhado com granizo e a vista ficou diferente de repente.  Os carros tal a intensidade,tiveram que parar.

Daquelas chuvas que em 10 minutos tudo inundava.  Vá lá que só durou 2 minutos. Fenómeno fortissimo.
Já vi 3 pessoas a cair,neste piso escorregadio.


----------



## meteo (22 Nov 2011 às 13:47)

Por agora espreita o Sol. Foi mesmo localizado,que Oeiras a 3 km daqui só registou 1 mm,nesses 10 minutos. Aqui foram 10 minutos de muita chuva,e 3 ou 4 minutos de chuva torrencial acompanhado com trovoada e granizo.
O granizo ainda se ve em alguns sitios.


----------



## Pixie (22 Nov 2011 às 13:49)

Por aqui tudo cinzento, mas de trovoada nada de nada!


----------



## PacificMoon (22 Nov 2011 às 14:07)

Boas! E não é que desta vez a trovoada caiu em cheio na serra de Sintra?  Foi forte e bem localizada, com raios fortíssimos a rasgarem o céu! Foi curta, mas muito forte e agora está calmo.  Vento está a aumentar de força com um barulho assustador


----------



## fhff (22 Nov 2011 às 14:13)

Posso confirmar a trovoada às 13:30, mais ou menos. pouca chuva (3,7mm) e muito vento.


----------



## Dead Cowboy (22 Nov 2011 às 14:15)

meteo disse:


> Pela primeira vez  em Paço de Arcos vejo a rua branca! Em 3 minutos de chuva diluviana,acompanhado com granizo e a vista ficou diferente de repente.  Os carros tal a intensidade,tiveram que parar.
> 
> Daquelas chuvas que em 10 minutos tudo inundava.  Vá lá que só durou 2 minutos. Fenómeno fortissimo.
> Já vi 3 pessoas a cair,neste piso escorregadio.



Se consultares o radar do IM nessa altura, por cima de Paço d'Arcos / Caxias está uma mancha laranja interessante.

Por aqui, vento com rajadas fortes com o sol a espreitar por entre as nuvens. Há bocado choveu bastante, a saída Oeste do parque de estacionamento do almada Forum estava completamente alagada...


----------



## miguel (22 Nov 2011 às 14:33)

Muita chuva em Setúbal tenho acumulados 7,0mm mas nada de granizo nem nada de trovoada... temperatura actual 12,8ºC

Rajada máxima de apenas 40,2km/h nem perto do previsto pelo IM de 90km/h


----------



## romeupaz (22 Nov 2011 às 14:45)

Leiria leva até agora 30,6 mm hummm... bom numero.


----------



## meteo (22 Nov 2011 às 14:48)

Dead Cowboy disse:


> Se consultares o radar do IM nessa altura, por cima de Paço d'Arcos / Caxias está uma mancha laranja interessante.
> 
> Por aqui, vento com rajadas fortes com o sol a espreitar por entre as nuvens. Há bocado choveu bastante, a saída Oeste do parque de estacionamento do almada Forum estava completamente alagada...



Pois.Foi realmente interessante. 
45 minutos depois fui ao carro,e ainda tinha muito gelo no pára-brisas e folhas por todo o lado. Foi fenómeno para apenas 10 minutos,mas foi suficiente para ter 1 ou outra estrada alagada onde passei com o carro.
Em 5 minutos deve ter chovido mais de 10 mm!


----------



## DRC (22 Nov 2011 às 14:54)

Na povoação vizinha do Forte da Casa onde me encontrava mais ou menos entre as 12h30 e as 13h00 caiu uma intensa carga de água acompanhada por muito granizo e trovoada, com um trovão muito perto. Registei nas últimas 24 horas na estação que tenho montada aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria uns incríveis *30 mm* de chuva, cerca de 23,5 mm dos quais caídos em apenas uma hora.


----------



## miguel (22 Nov 2011 às 15:28)

O centro da depressão passou a pouco mesmo em cima de Setúbal tive uma pressão mínima de 1012,6hpa

Agora já está a subir lentamente 1013,1hpa

Precipitação 7,0mm

Rajada máxima 50km/h

Temperatura 12,0ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Nov 2011 às 15:57)

Impressionante !!

A temperatura cai agora para os *9,7ºC* !!


----------



## F_R (22 Nov 2011 às 17:33)

A temperatura vai estando estável nos 10.9ºC

17.2mm acumulados


----------



## CarlosS (22 Nov 2011 às 17:40)

Por volta das 13h, em Cascais, houve um tornado (twister) muito violento, precedido por uma quebra brutal da temperatura, que se formou entre a Aldeia de Juzo e Birre, e seguiu ym percurso rectilíneo para Sul, bem delimitado (quase «desenhado à régua»), arrancando árvores, antenas de comunicações (a dos Bombeiros de Cascais, na Avª Engº Adelino Amaro da Costa, ficou tombada e retorcida como se fosse feita de papel), postes telefónicos e topos metálicos de chaminés. Seguiu pelo Bairro dos Bem-Lembrados, em direcção ao mar, deixando um rasto de destruição.

Quem o viu passar, junto à Rua Joaquim Ereira, a uns cinquenta metros do Tribunal, ficou impressionado pela quantidade de destroços e folhas que volteavam no ar a grande altura, como se fosse um bando de milhares de pássaros negros enlouquecidos. Um objecto maior, do tamanho de uma grande arca frigorífica, revelou ser a cobertura metálica estilizada de uma grande chaminé de um novo bloco de apartamentos. Receia-se que tenha feito ainda mais estragos ao cair...


----------



## AnDré (22 Nov 2011 às 17:53)

CarlosS disse:


> Por volta das 13h, em Cascais, houve um tornado (twister) muito violento, precedido por uma quebra brutal da temperatura, que se formou entre a Aldeia de Juzo e Birre, e seguiu ym percurso rectilíneo para Sul, bem delimitado (quase «desenhado à régua»), arrancando árvores, antenas de comunicações (a dos Bombeiros de Cascais, na Avª Engº Adelino Amaro da Costa, ficou tombada e retorcida como se fosse feita de papel), postes telefónicos e topos metálicos de chaminés. Seguiu pelo Bairro dos Bem-Lembrados, em direcção ao mar, deixando um rasto de destruição.
> 
> Quem o viu passar, junto à Rua Joaquim Ereira, a uns cinquenta metros do Tribunal, ficou impressionado pela quantidade de destroços e folhas que volteavam no ar a grande altura, como se fosse um bando de milhares de pássaros negros enlouquecidos. Um objecto maior, do tamanho de uma grande arca frigorífica, revelou ser a cobertura metálica estilizada de uma grande chaminé de um novo bloco de apartamentos. Receia-se que tenha feito ainda mais estragos ao cair...



Obrigado pelo testemunho, *CarlosS*.

Há fotografias ou vídeos do sucedido?


----------



## Thomar (22 Nov 2011 às 17:57)

AnDré disse:


> Obrigado pelo testemunho, *CarlosS*.
> 
> Há fotografias ou vídeos do sucedido?



Já encontrei este pequeno video no youtube .


----------



## CarlosS (22 Nov 2011 às 17:58)

André, infelizmente, ia de carro buscar os meus filhos ao colégio, e não tinha levado a máquina fotográfica, e o telemóvel não tem câmara... Passei pelo rasto de devastação, incluindo ruas obstruídas por completo (a Rua Cesário Verde, por exemplo, no início da descida), mas não tirei - com grande pena minha - qualquer fotografia. 
Como moro em Murches, a seguir a Birre, mas que não foi afectada, não pude voltar atrás, com as crianças no carro. Mas era impressionante o movimento de veículos de bombeiros e da Câmara Municipal a tentarem acudir a tudo na linha de passagem do evento...


----------



## NfrG (22 Nov 2011 às 18:00)

Boa noite

Durante a manhã caíram alguns aguaceiros e por volta das 13:00 até sensivelmente as 13:30 caiu uma forte chuvada, acompanhada de trovoada e vento muito forte com rajadas fortíssimas! 
Entretanto, já durante a tarde, caiu apenas um ou dois aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## CarlosS (22 Nov 2011 às 18:02)

Obrigado, Thomar... Infelizmente, só focaram o sucedido no Parque e não o sucedido no trajecto do tornado (e não «mini-tornado», como estes ignorantes dos jornalistas teimam em dizer...).


----------



## ruijacome (22 Nov 2011 às 19:51)

Olá,



AnDré disse:


> Obrigado pelo testemunho, *CarlosS*.
> 
> Há fotografias ou vídeos do sucedido?



Dentro de alguns momentos irei colocar online, fotografias dos danos na Torre de Comunicações do nosso quartel de Bombeiros, bem como da Rua Cesário Verde conforme referido acima..


----------



## c.bernardino (22 Nov 2011 às 20:07)

enquanto aguardamos pelas imagns do rui, aproveito para a curiosidade de se ter alcançado uma temperatura máxima pelas 9h35m , com 13,8ºC.
Mera curiosidade.

bernardino


----------



## ruijacome (22 Nov 2011 às 20:29)

Olá,

Como são muitas imagens, podem vê-las na nossa página oficial do Facebook em:

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.295902440432218.71492.145479932141137&type=1 

As comunicações já foram restabelecidas, tendo que a torre de comunicações nos próximos dias ser reposta pela operadora de telecomunicações.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Nov 2011 às 21:11)

Temperatura máxima de *13,7ºC* às 9:51. 

Por agora, vento nulo e *10,2ºC*.

Humidade nos 71% e pressão a 1019 hPa.


----------



## Fantkboy (22 Nov 2011 às 21:11)

ruijacome disse:


> Olá,
> 
> Como são muitas imagens, podem vê-las na nossa página oficial do Facebook em:
> 
> ...


----------



## CarlosS (22 Nov 2011 às 21:25)

Muito Obrigado pela publicação das excelentes fotos, Ruijacome!


----------



## c.bernardino (22 Nov 2011 às 22:23)

temperatura em queda abrupta, sigo com 8,1ºC.
Se o céu continuar limpo posso atingir o minimo desde o inverno passado.
acumulei uns modestos 8 mm.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Nov 2011 às 22:58)

Actuais *9,6ºC*. Mínima do dia até ao momento.

74% de humidade e vento nulo.

1020 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Nov 2011 às 23:09)

Aqui já subiu quase 1ºC desde o mínimo de 10,9ºC há pouco, estou agora com 11,7ºC.

Vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Nov 2011 às 23:13)

*Árvores caídas em Cascais devido ao vento*

O vento forte que se fez sentir esta terça-feira à tarde, em Cascais, levou à queda mais de uma dezena de árvores, o que provocou estragos em carros e habitações, disse à Lusa o comandante dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Cascais. «Foram rajadas de vento muito violentas, fora do normal, num período muito curto de tempo, entre as 13:00 e as 13:10», precisou João Loureiro.
Os ventos motivaram a queda de árvores de grande porte na freguesia de Cascais. «Ao todo registamos 16 intervenções de quedas de árvores, algumas delas estão ainda a ser resolvidas», acrescentou, sem apontar o número de carros e casas afectados.
Segundo o comandante, também a torre de 23 metros do Quartel dos Bombeiros de Cascais sofreu alguns danos, afectando as comunicações. Um comunicado da Câmara de Cascais divulgado ao final da tarde dá conta ainda de que o Parque Marechal Carmona e o Parque da Ribeira dos Mochos estão «encerrados devido aos efeitos do mau tempo que arrancou árvores».
Os dois parques estarão encerrados até segunda-feira, para trabalhos de limpeza e recuperação do relvado, alguns pavimentos e equipamentos que ficaram danificados. Contactado pela Lusa, o Instituto de Meteorologia esclareceu que houve uma «depressão com rajadas de vento de 70 quilómetros/hora».

Fonte: TVI24


----------



## zejorge (22 Nov 2011 às 23:15)

Boa noite

Sigo com *5,8º*, menos 4,6º do que ontem à mesma hora.
O vento é nulo, sendo perspectivar formação de geada.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Nov 2011 às 23:28)

Boas!
Dia marcado por aguaceiros constantes, fracos, moderados e fortes, durante a manhã e início da tarde. Não assisti a trovoada. Foi um dia fresco.
................
Por agora o céu apresenta-se sem a presença de nebulosidade, vento fraco de norte e temperatura aparentemente a subir, há duas horas (~)9.5ºC, neste momento (~)10.5ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Nov 2011 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 13,9ºC

Mín - 10,0ºC

Precipitação - 5,6 mm


----------



## miguel (23 Nov 2011 às 00:04)

Setubal extremos ontem:

Mín:*9,6ºC*
Máx:*15,3ºC*

Rajada máxima:*49,9km/h*

Precipitação:*7,0mm*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Nov 2011 às 07:22)

Bom dia!

O dia começa com céu nublado, vento nulo e temperatura nos (~)8.5ºC.


----------



## F_R (23 Nov 2011 às 09:41)

Bom dia

Mínima 5.5ºC

Agora 8.7ºC e ainda nevoeiro junto ao Tejo


----------



## F_R (23 Nov 2011 às 11:41)

E neste momento já 17.3ºC


----------



## Lousano (23 Nov 2011 às 22:40)

Boa noite.

Finalmente um dia solarengo e agradável pela Lousã.

Tmax: 19,3ºc

Tmin: 5,3ºC

Tactual: 10,8ºC


Extremos ontem:

Tmax: 14,6ºC

Tmin: 7,9ºC


----------



## fsl (23 Nov 2011 às 22:57)

Oeiras hoje teve um dia muito agradável, mais que outonal; a TEMP atingiu 19.4ºs


 Condições actuais (actualizado a 23-11-11  22:51)
Temperatura: 	13.7°C 
Humidade: 	81%  
Ponto de Orvalho: 	10.5°C 
Vento: 	3.2 km/hr NNE
Pressão: 	1024.9 hPa
Precipitação Hoje: 	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês: 	180.0 mm
Precipitação Ano: 	 571.4mm
Wind chill: 	 13.7°C 
Indíce THW: 	 13.5°C 
Indíce Calor: 	 13.5°C 


Extremos de hoje


MIN


MAX
Temperatura: 	 9.3°C às   4:11 	 19.4°C às 13:10
Humidade: 	 60%  às  13:13 	 90%  às   8:16
Ponto de Orvalho: 	 6.7°C às   0:00 	 12.8°C às  11:19
Pressão: 	 1020.6hPa  às   0:32 	 1025.0hPa  às  22:04
Precipitação mais intensa: 		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento: 		 32.2 km/hr  às  12:07
Menor Sensação Térmica: 	 8.3°C às   4:23 	
Maior Indíce Calor 		 19.4°C às  13:0


----------



## Gilmet (24 Nov 2011 às 00:15)

Boa noite.

13,9ºC actuais. Segue amena, e com vento moderado do quadrante Este.

73% de humidade e 1024 hPa de pressão.



Extremos de dia 20 de Novembro de 2011:

Temperatura mínima: *9,9ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *17,5ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *12,7ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 21 de Novembro de 2011:

Temperatura mínima: *10,9ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *15,9ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *13,8ºC*

Precipitação: *3,0mm*


Extremos de dia 22 de Novembro de 2011:

Temperatura mínima: *9,4ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *13,7ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *11,4ºC*

Precipitação: *7,0mm*


Extremos de dia 23 de Novembro de 2011:

Temperatura mínima: *9,3ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *17,4ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Nov 2011 às 00:20)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 16,6ºC

Mín - 10,6ºC


----------



## F_R (24 Nov 2011 às 09:47)

Bom dia

Mínima 10.4ºC

Agora 14.0ºC


----------



## F_R (24 Nov 2011 às 14:08)

Neste momento 19.3ºC

Está agradável lá fora


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Nov 2011 às 15:38)

Tá um caloraço, 18,9ºC 

Vento nulo/fraco.


----------



## granizus (24 Nov 2011 às 15:38)

Boa tarde a todos,
Desculpem o offtopic mas preciso de ajuda: por causa de inundações que tenho tido este mês em minha casa (refluxo de esgoto) precisava dos valores de precipitação para a zona de São Domingos de Rana (Cascais) desde Janeiro de 2010. 
Alguém me sabe dizer onde obter essa informação?

Abraço e obrigado


----------



## AnDré (24 Nov 2011 às 16:24)

granizus disse:


> Boa tarde a todos,
> Desculpem o offtopic mas preciso de ajuda: por causa de inundações que tenho tido este mês em minha casa (refluxo de esgoto) precisava dos valores de precipitação para a zona de São Domingos de Rana (Cascais) desde Janeiro de 2010.
> Alguém me sabe dizer onde obter essa informação?
> 
> Abraço e obrigado



Há três estações amadoras perto da tua localização.
Uma na Parede, outra em Caparide, e outra em Oeiras.

Basta acederes aos links e consultares os dados disponíveis.


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2011 às 16:41)

Máxima em Setúbal de *20,4ºC*


----------



## meteo (24 Nov 2011 às 16:46)

Tarde espectacular hoje. 
Máxima em Oeiras de 20,7ºC.   
Ainda estão 18,5 e vento muito fraco.


----------



## fsl (24 Nov 2011 às 17:29)

granizus disse:


> Boa tarde a todos,
> Desculpem o offtopic mas preciso de ajuda: por causa de inundações que tenho tido este mês em minha casa (refluxo de esgoto) precisava dos valores de precipitação para a zona de São Domingos de Rana (Cascais) desde Janeiro de 2010.
> Alguém me sabe dizer onde obter essa informação?
> 
> Abraço e obrigado



Posso disponibilizar os dados referentes a Nova-Oeiras , serve?


----------



## granizus (24 Nov 2011 às 17:51)

fsl disse:


> Posso disponibilizar os dados referentes a Nova-Oeiras , serve?



Perfeito! Fica pertíssimo, obrigado


----------



## granizus (24 Nov 2011 às 17:51)

AnDré disse:


> Há três estações amadoras perto da tua localização.
> Uma na Parede, outra em Caparide, e outra em Oeiras.
> 
> Basta acederes aos links e consultares os dados disponíveis.



Obrigado!


----------



## F_R (24 Nov 2011 às 18:10)

Máxima 20.2ºC

Agora 17.3ºC


----------



## fsl (24 Nov 2011 às 18:45)

granizus disse:


> Perfeito! Fica pertíssimo, obrigado



Ok. Vou mandar os Dados por Email. Fvr ver Mensagens Privadas.
FSL


----------



## Gilmet (24 Nov 2011 às 19:43)

Boa noite.

Tarde amena, com *19,1ºC* de temperatura máxima.

Por agora sigo com 14,7ºC, descendo perante ausência de vento.

64% de humidade e 1025 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Nov 2011 às 20:51)

16,2ºC e vento de NE.

Parece uma noite de Verão


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Nov 2011 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 18,9ºC

Mín - 11,7ºC


----------



## shli30396 (25 Nov 2011 às 02:06)

Por aqui 13,3ºC às 2 da manhã, e a descer lentamente. Boa noite a todos.


----------



## F_R (25 Nov 2011 às 09:33)

Mínima 10.1ºC

Agora 14.2ºC

Muito Sol


----------



## João Esteves (25 Nov 2011 às 10:52)

Mais um agradável dia de Outono !

Neste momento vamos com 15.7ºC depois de uma mínima de 11.8ºC.
Hoje espera-se uma temperatura máxima a tocar nos 19ºC, tal como ontem.


----------



## shli30396 (25 Nov 2011 às 11:23)

Está um belo _"sol de Inverno"_. 
16ºC por aqui.


----------



## meteo (25 Nov 2011 às 11:32)

Em Oeiras já estão 19,6 ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Nov 2011 às 12:00)

meteo disse:


> Em Oeiras já estão 19,6 ºC



1029,4 hpa 

Aqui vai subindo de forma tímida, 17,4ºC de momento.


----------



## miguel (25 Nov 2011 às 12:59)

Boas

Em Setúbal mínima de 10,3ºC

Pressão que de manha já esteve nos 1030,2hpa

Agora muito sol 18,4ºC, 61%Hr, 1029,0hpa e vento fraco rajada máxima até agora de 27km/h


----------



## F_R (25 Nov 2011 às 13:17)

Em Abrantes vamos já em 21.1ºC


----------



## shli30396 (25 Nov 2011 às 13:30)

20.0ºC às 13h30


----------



## meteo (25 Nov 2011 às 13:31)

21,1ºC em Oeiras


----------



## Gilmet (25 Nov 2011 às 13:44)

Mira-Sintra segue com 19,0ºC, depois de uma mínima de *12,5ºC*.

Humidade nos 47% e vento moderado de ENE (68º), com rajada máxima de *59,5 km/h*.

Pressão nos 1029 hPa.


----------



## miguel (25 Nov 2011 às 13:55)

Setúbal a atingir pelo segundo dia consecutivo a barreira dos 20ºC

temperatura actual 20,0ºC


----------



## AnDré (25 Nov 2011 às 17:57)

Em Lisboa a tarde foi de sol, vento fraco e com a temperatura a rondar os 20ºC.


----------



## F_R (25 Nov 2011 às 18:26)

Máxima 21.7ºC 

Agora já desce bem

16.7ºC


----------



## miguel (25 Nov 2011 às 18:53)

Máxima em Setúbal igual a de ontem *20,4ºC*


----------



## meteo (25 Nov 2011 às 19:59)

Máxima em Oeiras de 21,8ºC.
Teve uma tarde muito agradável,com vento fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Nov 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 19,5ºC

Mín - 12,2ºC


----------



## F_R (26 Nov 2011 às 00:43)

Bastante nevoeiro e 9.6ºC

Cheguei a pouco de Tomar onde já estão 4.3ºC


----------



## Teles (26 Nov 2011 às 01:10)

Boas , aqui nesta localidade que fica num buraco  a temperatura actual é de 3,4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (26 Nov 2011 às 07:28)

Bom dia.

Eis-me com 12,8ºC, em subida novamente, depois de uma ligeira queda aos 12,3ºC, posterior a um pico de 13,1ºC, derivado do vento do quadrante Este, que começou a soprar a partir do nulo, atingindo um valor máximo de *58,3 km/h*!

A mínima foi de *9,1ºC*, enquanto o vento era nulo.

38,2 km/h actuais, de E (90º), e 63% de humidade.

1029 hPa de pressão.


----------



## shli30396 (26 Nov 2011 às 09:52)

Neste momento 15.0ºC por aqui.


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Nov 2011 às 16:31)

Mínima fria de *5,7ºC*.

Actualmente está céu pouco nublado e 14,8ºC.

Esta noite, talvez chegue a uma minima perto dos 3/4ºC ...


----------



## Gilmet (26 Nov 2011 às 23:10)

O vento encontra-se nulo, neste momento, e a temperatura desce livremente.

*10,7ºC* actuais, com 66% de humidade e 1028 hPa de pressão.


----------



## miguel (26 Nov 2011 às 23:25)

Máxima por aqui hoje de 19,4ºC e mínima de 10,4ºC

Agora estão 11,7ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Nov 2011 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 19,3ºC

Mín - 11,8ºC
__________________


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Nov 2011 às 00:19)

Boa noite

Ontem (26) o dia começou com céu limpo e temperatura à volta dos 9.0°C. 
Ao longo do dia foram aparecendo nuvens altas (cirrus) o que fez com que houvesse um pôr-do-Sol espectacular. Foi um dia quente para a época do ano.
_________
Por agora o céu apresenta-se sem nuvens, vento nulo e temperatura nos (~)9.0°C.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Nov 2011 às 01:27)

A temperatura prossegue, na sua descida, embora esta não seja contínua. 

Depois de ter atingido os *9,3ºC*, _saltei_ para os 10,6ºC, estando agora com 9,7ºC novamente.

Vento nulo e 67% de humidade. 1027 hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Nov 2011 às 10:21)

Bom dia!
E finalmente, após longos meses, a mínima desceu abaixo dos 10ºC, tendo ficado nos 9.4ºC... Para esta zona de marasmo térmico, é melhor que nada, é o que se arranja...

De momento, muito sol e 11.6ºC.


----------



## Teles (27 Nov 2011 às 10:25)

Boas, por aqui a mínima foi de 3,2ºC , neste momento temperatura actual de7,5ºC e céu com alguns cirros


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2011 às 11:42)

Boas

Em Setúbal tive uma mínima de 8,2ºC

Agora bastante sol e 15,1ºC com vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (27 Nov 2011 às 11:59)

O vento deu-me cabo da mínima! 

Não desci abaixo dos *9,1ºC*, às 6:29, depois de imensas subidas e descidas, conforme o vento assim o ditou.

De momento sigo com 16,1ºC, humidade nos 56%, e vento nulo.

1026 hPa de pressão.


----------



## shli30396 (27 Nov 2011 às 12:41)

Por aqui, sol como se não houvesse amanhã. 
15.6ºC neste momento.


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2011 às 14:57)

O dia segue muito agradável estão 18,6ºC, 56%Hr, 1024,1hpa e vento quase nulo a rajada máxima ainda não foi alem dos 16km/h


----------



## meteo (27 Nov 2011 às 15:35)

Excelente dia este.Vento quase nulo e temperatura à volta dos 18/19ºC.


----------



## shli30396 (27 Nov 2011 às 16:40)

21.0ºC por aqui


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2011 às 17:20)

A máxima ficou nos 18,9ºC

Agora estão 15,7ºC, 70%Hr, 1024,0hpa e vento muito fraco


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Nov 2011 às 18:08)

Hoje por aqui máxima fresca, de 14,0ºC !

Anuncia-se uma noite fria..Actuais 10,9ºC..


----------



## Gilmet (27 Nov 2011 às 21:11)

Temperatura máxima de *17,6ºC*.

Por agora, 11,4ºC e vento a destruir a possibilidade de uma descida decente.

16,2 km/h de N (360º) e 81% de humidade. 1024 hPa de pressão.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Nov 2011 às 22:35)

Estão *7,8º*C !



Temperatura fria com nevoeiro.


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Nov 2011 às 22:58)

Boas!

Dia de sol, mas mais fresco que os anteriores... De momento, sigo com 11.4ºC...
Extremos do dia:

9.4ºC
15.7ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Nov 2011 às 23:21)

Mais um dia bastante agradável de céu pouco nublado e limpo, vento fraco ou sem ele e temperatura certamente a ascender aos 17/18°C.
___________
Por agora o céu apresenta-se limpo, parece haver alguma neblina nas zonas baixas, (~)11.0°C.


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Nov 2011 às 23:47)

7ºC por aqui !

Em bucelas, 5ºC..


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Nov 2011 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 17,6ºC

Mín - 10,8ºC


----------



## Aspvl (28 Nov 2011 às 07:35)

Bom dia!

Neste momento: nevoeiro


----------



## Gilmet (28 Nov 2011 às 08:08)

Bom dia!

*7,7ºC* actuais, e mínima do dia até ao momento.

O vento encontra-se nulo, existe alguma névoa sobre os cursos de água próximos, e a humidade encontra-se nos 88%.

Pressão nos 1023 hPa, e céu limpo.


----------



## shli30396 (28 Nov 2011 às 11:02)

Neste momento 14.1ºC.


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2011 às 11:05)

Setúbal com mínima de 8,4ºC (07:42)

Agora estão 13,4ºC, 76%Hr, 1025,0hpa e vento quase nulo, rajada máxima até agora de 8km/h


----------



## F_R (28 Nov 2011 às 11:12)

Mínima 5.7ºC

Agora 11.9ºC

Nevoeiro ao inicio do dia que já se dissipou


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2011 às 12:13)

Aqui nada de nevoeiros, apenas calor, já estão 16,1ºC com vento nulo e céu limpo


----------



## Gilmet (28 Nov 2011 às 12:20)

Encontro-me no Campo Grande. E está fresco, bastante fresco ainda; humidade elevada, e 9ºC a marcar na estação da Portela.

Por Mira-Sintra, 15,9ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Nov 2011 às 14:20)

Boas.

Manhã muito fresca, 08h05 com (~)5.0°C registados pela farmácia no centro de Loures. Nevoeiro bem cerrado até às 12h15, altura em que se começou a dissipar.

Por agora céu limpo.


----------



## AnDré (28 Nov 2011 às 15:06)

Por aqui é mais um dia de sol e vento fraco.
O nevoeiro não chegou aqui. Bastante neblina pela manhã, com o nevoeiro a começar a uma cota inferior à daqui.

Cenário bem diferente na cidade de Odivelas, onde o nevoeiro de manhã estava fechado.

16ºC de momento.


----------



## shli30396 (28 Nov 2011 às 15:50)

Muita neblina ao longo da tarde, mas sempre com sol.
De momento 18.3ºC e com tendência para descer.


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Nov 2011 às 17:18)

Mínima de *2,8ºC*.

Actuais 11ºC 

Vai ser uma noite fria..


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Nov 2011 às 18:14)

Está mesmo muito frio, a relva está bastante húmida...

9,8ºC


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2011 às 18:42)

Máxima por aqui de 19,2ºc mais uma tarde de Primavera!

Agora vai descendo mas nada de mais 13,0ºC, 81%Hr e vento nulo


----------



## Gilmet (28 Nov 2011 às 19:52)

Boa noite.

Depois de uma máxima de *16,8ºC*, actuais 11,7ºC com vento nulo.

Humidade nos 81% e pressão a 1023 hPa.


----------



## João Esteves (28 Nov 2011 às 20:24)

Boa Noite,

Noite bastante fresca por aqui, a temperatura chegou aos 7.3ºC, valor mais baixo deste Outono/Inverno 
Esta noite não deve descer tanto, mas vamos aguardar...


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Nov 2011 às 20:43)

Ontem por esta hora estavam 9ºC..Hoje sigo com 7,9ºC.


----------



## DRC (28 Nov 2011 às 20:44)

Manhã fresca também na Póvoa de Santa Iria.
Cerca das 8h00 estavam *7,5ºC* e nevoeiro bastante denso.

De acordo com o site CLIM@UA amanhã também deverá haver um amanhecer fresco:





Neste momento estão *12,3ºC* e 81% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Nov 2011 às 21:35)

Vento a manter-se nulo, e *9,8ºC* actuais.

Humidade nos 82% e pressão a 1023 hPa.


----------



## c.bernardino (28 Nov 2011 às 22:20)

Pelas 7h45m atingi a minima deste outono/inverno :6,0ºC

nestemomento sigo com 8,6ºC

adoro manhãs frescas


----------



## F_R (28 Nov 2011 às 22:23)

Máxima 17.1ºC

Agora 9.3ºC


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2011 às 22:54)

Aqui sigo com 9,6ºC na Davis junto do solo


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Nov 2011 às 23:31)

Noite de alguma neblina, (~)8.5°C.


----------



## Teles (29 Nov 2011 às 00:22)

Boas, por aqui sigo com algum nevoeiro e temperatura actual de 2,3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (29 Nov 2011 às 00:24)

Temperatura actual de *8,5ºC*, em descida agradável. 

84% de humidade, e vento nulo. 1023 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Nov 2011 às 01:38)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 16,9ºC

Mín - 8,7ºC
__________________


----------



## Aspvl (29 Nov 2011 às 07:32)

Bom dia!

Neste momento: Nevoeiro cerrado


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Nov 2011 às 07:35)

Bom dia!

Por aqui está nevoeiro, mas bem menos denso que ontem que parece já estar em dissipação. (~)6.0ºC.


----------



## F_R (29 Nov 2011 às 10:01)

Mínima 4.9ºC

Agora 7.1ºC e bastante nevoeiro ainda


----------



## Lousano (29 Nov 2011 às 10:41)

Bom dia.

Segue um fresco pela Lousã.

Neste momento 4,6ºC e neblina.

Tmin: 3,1ºC.

O mês vai acabar sem um dia de geada.


----------



## lsalvador (29 Nov 2011 às 10:43)

Por Tomar os extremos até ao momento

10.4 °C (10:40 UTC) 

0.2 °C (07:50 UTC)


----------



## Gilmet (29 Nov 2011 às 10:56)

Bom dia.

Apesar da total ausência de vento, a temperatura mínima quedou-se pelos *7,3ºC*.

De momento, 12,6ºC e céu encoberto por Altocumulus. Ainda alguma névoa, e 85% de humidade.

Vento nulo e 1025 hPa de pressão.


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2011 às 11:16)

Mínima de hoje *5,4ºC*

Agora ainda muita neblina não está sol e estão 11,4ºC e 90%Hr


----------



## F_R (29 Nov 2011 às 11:53)

O nevoeiro levantou e a temperatura começa a subir bem

12.8ºC


----------



## shli30396 (29 Nov 2011 às 12:01)

Por aqui há uma fina névoa em toda a volta.
Céu encoberto e 13.1ºC a esta hora.


----------



## DRC (29 Nov 2011 às 14:08)

Mais uma manhã fresca por aqui com uma mínima de *6,5ºC* e nevoeiro que surgiu cerca das 7h da manhã e só há pouco se dissipou.
Neste momento estão *13,1ºC* e mantém-se uma ligeira brisa.


----------



## DRC (29 Nov 2011 às 16:14)

Tarde marcada até agora pela neblina, que se vai mantendo, principalmente nas zonas baixas.
A temperatura máxima foi de apenas ~14ºC sendo a temperatura actual de *13,4ºC*.


----------



## c.bernardino (29 Nov 2011 às 16:36)

Hpje a máxima foi de 13,6ºC e a minima de 6,1ºC.
vento quase nulo.

Não vi o sol!

Céu fechado por nuvens altas... e não abre na periferia norte de lisboa.


----------



## F_R (29 Nov 2011 às 16:57)

Máxima 17.2ºC

Agora ela já vem por ai a baixo com 14.1ºC


----------



## Lousano (29 Nov 2011 às 17:11)

A temperatura máxima hoje foi de 10,8ºC. 

Neste momento céu muito nublado e 9,8ºC.


----------



## shli30396 (29 Nov 2011 às 17:57)

Neste momento *13.4ºC*.
Hoje não houve sol, de todo, tudo encoberto.


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2011 às 18:24)

Extremos hoje:

Mínima:*5,4ºC*
Máxima:*16,8ºC*

Rajada máxima:*6km/h* se assim ficar até as 00h é o dia de menos vento do ano

Agora estão 13,7ºc, 80%Hr, 1026,0hpa e vento nulo


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2011 às 18:38)

Tive a ver os dados da minha estação desde Dezembro de 2009 e não encontro um dia com tão pouco vento como o dia de hoje, ou seja é o dia de menos vento dos últimos dois anos aqui com uma rajada máxima de 6,4km/h e média diária de apenas 0,3km/h, ontem foi um dia de também muito pouco vento com uma rajada máxima de 9,7km/h e uma média diária de 1,3km/h...


----------



## João Esteves (29 Nov 2011 às 19:15)

Boa Noite,

Nevoeiro pela manhã e enevoado à tarde.
Interessante é verificar que a máxima do dia ocorreu agora, depois das 18h com 13.6ºC. Neste momento a temperatura continua estagnada no valor máximo de 13.6ºC e provavelmente ainda é capaz de subir qualquer coisa.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Nov 2011 às 23:06)

Dia todo enevoado, ainda há névoa por aí. (~)12.5ºC por agora.


----------



## F_R (29 Nov 2011 às 23:40)

Grande nevoeirada e 9.0ºC


----------



## Lousano (29 Nov 2011 às 23:56)

Por aqui também nevoeiro cerrado.

Neste momento 6,4ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Nov 2011 às 00:03)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 14,7ºC

Mín - 8,4ºC


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2011 às 09:16)

Boas

mínima de 7,0ºC

Rajada máxima até agora 3,2km/h 

Temperatura actual 11,3ºC e humidade nos 90% a pressão está nos 1028,1hpa


----------



## F_R (30 Nov 2011 às 13:34)

Mínima 6.6ºC

Agora 14.2ºC e algumas nuvens no céu


----------



## DRC (30 Nov 2011 às 16:43)

Céu nublado por algumas nuvens altas , temperatura nos *13,2ºC* e humidade relativa nos 80%.


----------



## F_R (30 Nov 2011 às 17:53)

Máxima 14.7ºC

Agora 12.7ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Nov 2011 às 19:22)

Dia de nuvens altas e alguns sundogs.

07h52:






16h37:





Por agora céu limpo e (~)10.0ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Nov 2011 às 20:25)

Vai ser mais uma noite fria..

Em bucelas já estão apenas 5ºC ..

Por aqui começa o nevoeiro de novo e 8ºC.


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2011 às 20:28)

Máxima hoje por aqui de 18,1ºC e mínima de 7,0ºC

Rajada máxima 14km/h


----------



## Lousano (30 Nov 2011 às 22:23)

O nevoeiro durante a madrugada e manhã deixou 0,5mm de precipitação no pluviómetro.

Neste momento já com nevoeiro e 6,4ºC.

Tmax: 14,5ºC

Tmin: 4,0ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Nov 2011 às 23:01)

Muito frio, 7,5ºC actuais.

Na Moita, nos ultimos minutos a temperatura está a cair bastante e o nevoeiro cerrou.. Já vai perto dos *6ºC* .


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Dez 2011 às 23:10)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 15,8ºC

Mín - 10,3ºC
__________________


----------

